# Sticky  Fatbikes under $1000 bucks



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

We all know about Framed, Bikes Direct and Walgoose. Any one else apart of this box of crayons? :thumbsup:


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Norco Bigfoot. https://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/fat-bike/bigfoot/bigfoot-63/


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

The aluminum charge cooker maxi 1 is 999 I believe. Pretty nice ride for the money. 
Charge Bikes / Cooker Maxi 1


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

What? They actually make bikes that cost less than $1000?


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

KHS 4 Season 500 is around $1k MSRP
4 SEASON 500 - KHS Bicycles

I have above mentioned 2015 Norco Bigfoot 6.3.


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

Trower said:


> The aluminum charge cooker maxi 1 is 999 I believe. Pretty nice ride for the money.
> Charge Bikes / Cooker Maxi 1


That looks like a Boris frame from bikes direct, what do you think?


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a Boris from BD....I think its the same as a KHS?


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

What's the biggest difference in these under $1000 bikes and, say, your $1500-$2000 Pugsley or Mukluk type fat bikes? Components? Frame quality?


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Greenfin said:


> That looks like a Boris frame from bikes direct, what do you think?


Yes, looks like it. KHS 4 Season 1000 is basically Boris X5 ??


----------



## Ralph (Aug 22, 2014)

cassavant89 said:


> What's the biggest difference in these under $1000 bikes and, say, your $1500-$2000 Pugsley or Mukluk type fat bikes? Components? Frame quality?


I've got the pre-bluto BD Lurch. Paid $879, now priced at $999. No complaints on specs = x7/x9, BB7, solid frame.

To me the biggest issue is the stock tire rim combo. The stock Vee Snowshoe was horrible. Swapped with Surly Bud/Lou. The rim is heavy and not tubeless compatible. Will be replacing with either the Sun Ringle Mulefut or Bontrager Jackalope.

That adds roughly $1000 to the price of the bike. Many people are happy with the stock setup...as usual, it's a personal preference thing.


----------



## Tennessee Jed (Oct 26, 2014)

My Nashbar Big Ol Fat Bike came to me shipped for less than $1000. Excellent chro mo frame with solid components and ordinary wheels and cheap tires. Main cost savings were in the wheels and tires and the throw away seat. Everything else is as good as I'll ever need, and after I drill the 4" wheels they'll be keepers too.

I'll get some Rabbit hole rims and 3" Knards and have a freak of a one bike setup for any use I'll ever need.


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

Tennessee Jed said:


> My Nashbar Big Ol Fat Bike came to me shipped for less than $1000. Excellent chro mo frame with solid components and ordinary wheels and cheap tires. Main cost savings were in the wheels and tires and the throw away seat. Everything else is as good as I'll ever need, and after I drill the 4" wheels they'll be keepers too.
> 
> I'll get some Rabbit hole rims and 3" Knards and have a freak of a one bike setup for any use I'll ever need.


You have a weight on that Bad boy?


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

cassavant89 said:


> What's the biggest difference in these under $1000 bikes and, say, your $1500-$2000 Pugsley or Mukluk type fat bikes? Components? Frame quality?


Guessing here. I would imagine the under $1000 bike frame is MASS produced compared to the above mentioned bikes. That makes for a lower price point. Puges are steal that's most certainly more expensive then the CoMo or Alum.


----------



## Tennessee Jed (Oct 26, 2014)

Greenfin said:


> You have a weight on that Bad boy?


No I don't...something north of 30 pounds I'm sure, probably 35 ish. And chrome moly is steel...it has a steel frame like Teh Pugs. Beautifully welded, I might add...


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Tennessee Jed said:


> My Nashbar Big Ol Fat Bike came to me shipped for less than $1000. Excellent chro mo frame


I wish they would just sell that frame!


----------



## Tennessee Jed (Oct 26, 2014)

Tunalic said:


> I wish they would just sell that frame!


Other than wheels and tires and seat, how would you build it out differently, that would really effect it's function or durability? (I don't know if there is something I should think about upgrading.)


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (May 31, 2014)

What about an $1800 Fatboy from Specialized with a lifetime warranty from your LBS. I don't know about other LBS's but I got the $1800 OTD price with lifetime warranty and tuneups. I have no problem paying a bit more for this level of service, and I have used it and appreciate it. YMMV
Cheers,
FGO


----------



## Tennessee Jed (Oct 26, 2014)

Father Guzzi Obrian said:


> What about an $1800 Fatboy from Specialized with a lifetime warranty from your LBS. I don't know about other LBS's but I got the $1800 OTD price with lifetime warranty and tuneups. I have no problem paying a bit more for this level of service, and I have used it and appreciate it. YMMV
> Cheers,
> FGO


I'm with you...I'm a LBS supporter in a major way, but this happened to be exactly the bike I wanted, and OD green to boot.


----------



## diffy (Jul 7, 2014)

Greenfin said:


> We all know about Framed, Bikes Direct and Walgoose. Any one else apart of this box of crayons? :thumbsup:


I think these Taiwan (or Chinese) fat bikes will also fit that price range.

26x44cm XDS Brute Fat Bike Grey/Black

K2 Sideshow Fatbike

The price is generally around 800 to 900. 
Depends I guess on the parts you choose?

more info:

XDS Fat 21-Speed 17" Fat Tire Bike - XDS Bikes

Mountain Bikes: XDS Fat Bike 3.0 - Big Boy

cheers!


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

Father Guzzi Obrian said:


> What about an $1800 Fatboy from Specialized with a lifetime warranty from your LBS. I don't know about other LBS's but I got the $1800 OTD price with lifetime warranty and tuneups. I have no problem paying a bit more for this level of service, and I have used it and appreciate it. YMMV
> Cheers,
> FGO


Well its more than $1000 bucks and for the person who's going to ride the bike won't put it to the test. The reason for this particular thread is to bring to one place all the fatbikes that are cheap and only get a days interest on this forum and descend to page two. That's why I did not mention the Fatboy it in the OP. I completely see your point and for many bikers who have even the slightest potential to become a avid Fatty rider I would recommend the $2000 price point even for their first bike. Mine was $3200 in 2012.


----------



## Indy21 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm wanting to get back into the biking scene and really like what I see with these fat bikes.

I'm planning to budget for around $1500 (not to derail this thread) I've always been interested in Surly bikes and really like the looks of the Ice Cream Truck.

I don't need THE BEST components as I can always upgrade later, wouldn't mind starting with a simple build with a nice frame and nice wheel set. From what research I've done (very little) I think I'd like the clown shoes with 4''+ wide tires.

Is that doable for my price range? May even order it single speed, if that makes things cheaper. I'm looking for simplicity, a neighborhood/commuter/light trail cruiser.

Also like the Specialized mentioned above.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

alphazz said:


> What? They actually make bikes that cost less than $1000?


That's what I was thinking


----------



## sneaky viking (Nov 15, 2008)

Greenfin said:


> Guessing here. I would imagine the under $1000 bike frame is MASS produced compared to the above mentioned bikes. That makes for a lower price point. Puges are steal that's most certainly more expensive then the CoMo or Alum.


you seem pretty knowledgeable.


----------



## NRS1FREAK (Aug 23, 2004)

Greenfin said:


> I completely see your point and for many bikers who have even the slightest potential to become a avid Fatty rider I would recommend the $2000 price point even for their first bike. Mine was $3200 in 2012.


I have no experience whatsoever with fatbikes, but I agree. My full suspension was in the 30 lbs range and I felt to further the advantage over my old bike it needed to be in the 30 lbs range am I wrong? I can't see a heavy fatbike being better even if it does have bigger tires for better traction.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Indy21 said:


> I'm wanting to get back into the biking scene and really like what I see with these fat bikes.
> 
> I'm planning to budget for around $1500 (not to derail this thread) I've always been interested in Surly bikes and really like the looks of the Ice Cream Truck.
> 
> ...


Do yourself a favor and take a Trek Farley 6 for a ride. Then decide.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

The Game changer:

Bucksaw | Bikes | Salsa Cycles

Buckshaw 2, $4,000.00

Yeah I'm saving up for it, got $1600 so far...


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

diffy said:


> I think these Taiwan (or Chinese) fat bikes will also fit that price range.
> 
> 26x44cm XDS Brute Fat Bike Grey/Black
> 
> ...


I did not know any of these bikes existed. Lots of options.


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

Indy21 said:


> I'm wanting to get back into the biking scene and really like what I see with these fat bikes.
> 
> I'm planning to budget for around $1500 (not to derail this thread) I've always been interested in Surly bikes and really like the looks of the Ice Cream Truck.
> 
> ...


Couple of thoughts. The next $500 you spend, meaning moving up to $2000 will get you exactly what you want and you won't be wishing for more for at least a little while.

You might try a Bikes Direct frame that fits 5 inch tires then just get some clown shoes.

Or just get the ICE cream truck. Whats your price on getting an Ice Cream Truck?

Why do you want Clown Shoes and 4 inch tires.

I maybe wrong here, someone correct me if I am, but I think nicer SS are more expensive than the traditional 2x and 3x counter parts. Availability of parts and demand keep the price up.

Good luck


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Now even Sport Check has their fat bike for sale. It is nowhere worth $999, but being Sport Check, they will most likely have a 20-30% sale at some point. Lets say $699 on sale and it could be interesting for a non avid biker to try, that does not want to go through the hassle and extra expense (or does not know it is and option) of importing Framed, Nashbar or Bikesdirect bike to Canada. At least it wasn't 50lbs like Kawasaki Sumo.

X5 front mech
Altus rear mech
Altus shifters
Tektro Novela brakes, levers, 160 rotors
Samox 32/22T crank (I think...)
11-32 8spd cassette
4"-ish tires, heavy cheapo wheels??
around 38-40lbs??


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I bought the BikesDirect Boris X9 for $800. Upgraded the tires to On One Floaters and converted to tubeless via split tube, On One Mary handlebars and ODI Rouge grips. All this for less than $1000. I took the bike for a maiden ride in the snow and it was a blast! Excellent traction on the ice/snow packed road and single track trail at 7 PSI in the floaters. BTW, no issues with the split tube method, holds pressure for weeks.

If a person can work on their bikes, BD is the way to go and if you want a Bluto, the Gravity Bullseye Monster Pro comes in at $999.


----------



## homebrewtim (Sep 26, 2014)

I've never built up a bike but sort of think anything can be learned and the LBS could bail me out. 

I am hesitant to order site unseen/ridden so am leaning toward Minnesota 3.0. However, I like the Boris build and specs. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Fattyz Under $1000??*

After seeing a Charge Cooker Maxi for the first time and seeing it's $1600 price tag, I was on a mission to find me a Fatty that costs no more than $850. Wifey would not let me spend any more than that.

I discovered the mass produced Mongoose line of fat bikes that cost from $197 to $350. I was stoked to buy one, but none were available anywhere during my searching period. So, I turned to Ebay to see what I could find.

The Framed Minnesota 1.0 was the Fatty I finally settled for. $849 was the cost, free shipping and it would come with an extra set of wheels with 2 inch wide tires. $749 with free shipping without the extra set of wheels. I was getting ready to click the Purchase Now button, when I came across an auction for a Fatty with a built-on removable rack and a starting bid of $499. The bike was called the Surface 604 Element. I went to the Surface 604 website and found the bike retailing for $999.

Back to Ebay, that Surface Fatty auction was down to it's final 3 minutes when I made my bid move. I was the first person to bid on it. 3 minutes expired and I was the only person to bid on it. The bike showed up in the mail 8 days later. $499 and $99 to ship to me in NYC from Canada. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Marna_Kazmaier (Sep 11, 2014)

Think of this....

Bike Shops are probably paying the same price for the Salsas, Treks, ect, in boxes to build as what BikesDirect charge people who want to build their own bikes in their homes.

I did A LOT of test riding and research before buying my Gravity Bullseye Monster and LOVE that bike! I will probably ride it all year on all surfaces! LOVE IT! Cost $499 and the time it took my husband to put it together.


----------



## rkzhao (Sep 18, 2014)

Marna_Kazmaier said:


> Bike Shops are probably paying the same price for the Salsas, Treks, ect, in boxes to build as what BikesDirect charge people who want to build their own bikes in their homes.


That's what BD wants people to think.


----------



## Marna_Kazmaier (Sep 11, 2014)

rkzhao said:


> That's what BD wants people to think.


So? What do you think LBS pay for their Dealership and Bikes? The LBS make enough money to stay in business, pay rent, insurance, take home paychecks for how many people? And everything else.


----------



## Marna_Kazmaier (Sep 11, 2014)

I saw some comments on Chinese parts. PLEASE do your research, you might be surprised how much of these bikes, all or many brands that is, can and are made in China.


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

Ballpark estimate for dealer cost is around 60% of MSRP.

This varies as there is usually tiered pricing that gives lower costs to dealers who sell more.


----------



## rkzhao (Sep 18, 2014)

Marna_Kazmaier said:


> So? What do you think LBS pay for their Dealership and Bikes? The LBS make enough money to stay in business, pay rent, insurance, take home paychecks for how many people? And everything else.


Maybe I slightly misread your original post. What BD wants people to think is that their bikes are the same quality as the major brands.

A BD bike that would be the same price as a dealer price for a Salsa,Trek, ect would be of lower build and component quality. Now they are still good value bikes, just not nearly the "killer deal" that BD wants you to think they are.

I think earlier in this thread, someone asked what the difference between a BD bike and a name brand bike is. Part of it is certainly the brand name, R&D costs, and shop assembly costs. However a lot of it is in the component details.

Discussion on BD bikes are all over the internet and there's really nothing new to be said here for fat bikes.


----------



## Destr0 (Aug 15, 2014)

Osco said:


> The Game changer:
> 
> Bucksaw | Bikes | Salsa Cycles
> 
> ...


$1800 for the frame then build it. I will have about $4100 into mine and it will be spec'd out lighter than the BS1, yet only a touch more $$ than a BS2 and I have carbon toys for it (bars and seat post).


----------



## Marna_Kazmaier (Sep 11, 2014)

Chader09 said:


> Ballpark estimate for dealer cost is around 60% of MSRP.
> 
> This varies as there is usually tiered pricing that gives lower costs to dealers who sell more.


My point exactly. <smiles>


----------



## Marna_Kazmaier (Sep 11, 2014)

rkzhao said:


> Maybe I slightly misread your original post. What BD wants people to think is that their bikes are the same quality as the major brands.
> 
> A BD bike that would be the same price as a dealer price for a Salsa,Trek, ect would be of lower build and component quality. Now they are still good value bikes, just not nearly the "killer deal" that BD wants you to think they are.
> 
> ...


Yes, but my point was, the DB Bikes ARE to the quality of twice their price, compared to the Dealer/Buyer prices of other bike. And this makes them a good value for your money....IF you are able to build the bikes yourself.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Marna_Kazmaier said:


> Yes, but my point was, the DB Bikes ARE to the quality of twice their price, compared to the Dealer/Buyer prices of other bike. And this makes them a good value for your money....IF you are able to build the bikes yourself.


The BD bikes are a great value but they're not spec'd and thought out as well as a brand name bike at a LBS.

For one example all you need to do is compare the wheelsets and tires that come equipped stock for stock.

I'm in the market for my first fatbike and am considering a BD bike. But I'm not delusional. If you want good tires, wheels, hubs and drivetrain parts you're going to get what you pay for.


----------



## Destr0 (Aug 15, 2014)

Aceldama said:


> The BD bikes are a great value but they're not spec'd and thought out as well as a brand name bike at a LBS.
> 
> For one example all you need to do is compare the wheelsets and tires that come equipped stock for stock.
> 
> I'm in the market for my first fatbike and am considering a BD bike. But I'm not delusional. If you want good tires, wheels, hubs and drivetrain parts you're going to get what you pay for.


You need to do more research - the drivetrain on the BD bikes is usually about the same as what you would get on an LBS bike at close to 2X the price - My $1200 Sturgis comes with the same cranks, FD, RD and the BD bike has better shifters as the Fatboy for $2100 - Yeah the tires on the Fatboy are better, but $900 will go a long way towards some new rubber. The hubs are a wash as they are both OK nothing great, but with all the reports of Fatboy stripped free hubs and no such issues on the Lurch bikes (same hubs as the Sturgis/NT) I think I would say the BD hubs are better. Heck even the brakes are the same on the Fatboy and the Sturgis. Actually turns out after I did some research the BD bikes and the Fatboy are using the SAME NOVATECH HUBS. Hmm. The first Fatboys shipped with the older 24POE hubs and the new version is much stronger and has 27POE. MY BD hub has the 27POE - 
Drink the LBS Koolaid if you want - I just want to ride and have been very impressed with the quality of both my BD bikes to date. >>> Edit to add I love my LBS and will continue to buy and support them, but just saying BD bikes are inferior is incorrect.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

The only thing wrong with BD bikes is availability. Paying in advance and waiting 4months is not an option for some folks.


----------



## Destr0 (Aug 15, 2014)

bcriverjunky said:


> The only thing wrong with BD bikes is availability. Paying in advance and waiting 4months is not an option for some folks.


This is true - I cheated and did the Paypal thing, no payments no interest for 6 months so at least I didn't let BD use my money for 3 months, I let them use Paypal's.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Destr0 said:


> This is true - I cheated and did the Paypal thing, no payments no interest for 6 months so at least I didn't let BD use my money for 3 months, I let them use Paypal's.


I was planning on doing the same thing. I wanted a small Sturgis Bullet, I would if been middle of February before I seen it. Trek does 12 months same as cash....


----------



## Destr0 (Aug 15, 2014)

I payed for my Bucksaw deposit with my Papal Credit as well so I don't have to pay for it until it actually ships either. 
I did a Trek account years ago to buy a full squish bike.


----------



## diffy (Jul 7, 2014)

Greenfin said:


> I did not know any of these bikes existed. Lots of options.


They are mostly popular in Asia than in the North Am.
I really like the quality of the aluminum frame... up close, you cant see any welds, its like they've perfected hydro-forming? Hehehe... 

Here's more info... from Thailand: 
https://image.ohozaa.com/i/2be/HMLP7v.jpg
https://image.ohozaa.com/i/729/hsnOZ5.JPG
https://image.ohozaa.com/i/e0e/aYCBzy.JPG

link:
Fatbike Forum

from Singapore:
link:
bikeworld

...and another one from Tokyobikes.ru: 
XDS Ver. 2.0 | Tokyo Bikes
XDS Ver. 3.0 | Tokyo Bikes

cheers!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I have built about a dozen bikes direct bikes for friends but never owned one myself til my boris x5. I didn't want to spend a ton of money on a bike I would mainly ride on the beach and in the snow so it fit my requirements. I've spent another 150 for tires handlebar stem grips and a saddle. Not bad really. I had a problem with the back wheel, so they sent me another one. Not a big deal at all. They are great at customer service and have the best prices. Who doesn't want to support that?


----------



## jedsled (Mar 27, 2014)

*framed mini-sota first impressions*

hi all, i had bought the framed mini-sota 24" fatbike for my 8yo's Christmas and just got it yesterday. first impressions are really good! components are good quality- having only bought top of the line product for myself up to this point, i really didnt know what to expect out of the mini-sota. miraculously, not one adjustment of brakes or shifting needed straight out if the box! im impressed. 639.00 shipped vs. the 1000.00 retail (sales tax not included) for the specialized fatboy 24... i think i made the right choice!


----------



## jedsled (Mar 27, 2014)

i know people are going to ask... it is 33 lbs in weight with no mods.


----------



## jedsled (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

Awesome gift, makes me wish I had a son! I can only imagine the reaction he'll have Christmas morning. Then you have the best excuse to be out more on your Fatty. That alone is worth 6 hundo!


----------



## jedsled (Mar 27, 2014)

thanks jpfurn! my 8 yo is actually a girl, but at this point there were no other color options  but i agree with your sentiment, she will love it, and the time we get to spend together biking in the snow will be worth the money!


----------



## WesternMD (Jan 25, 2005)

Man. Hope ours is on the way. Saw they changed the date for delivery. Just got my 3.0 and my son is a bit jealous.

Looks good. Is the crank threaded for a granny ring?


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

jedsled said:


> thanks jpfurn! my 8 yo is actually a girl, but at this point there were no other color options  but i agree with your sentiment, she will love it, and the time we get to spend together biking in the snow will be worth the money!


That's what I get for assuming! Actually this is even better news, I have two daughters of my own and thought about a fat bike down the road. My initial thoughts were to wait a couple years because she isn't a strong enough rider to keep up with us on a light skinny tire MTB. I didn't want to slow her down more, plus I can't see her riding it much in the snow. As she gets stronger I'm going to have to persuade her and her sister to get out in the snow with me!


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Jedsled, would you post a picture of the mini-sota next to your fatbike? I'd like to make even a visual comparison. I'm a smaller rider (5'5", 28 inseam) looking to buy my first fatty. I tried my friends Mongoose but it's a lot of bike to handle. Those tires are monstrous!
I'm currently comparing 24" frames out there - Spesh fatboy 24, on-one baby fatty and this one. A low standover will be more forgiving when my feet sinks in the snow. TIA


----------



## Kawidan (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's a couple of pictures of the Mini-Sota next to a Minnesota 2.0 and a 1.0


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Kawidan, you are the man!!!!


----------



## Kawidan (Sep 13, 2010)

Another picture next to a Womens 2.0 15" and what I think is a 20" 2.0


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Kawidan said:


> Another picture next to a Womens 2.0 15" and what I think is a 20" 2.0
> 
> View attachment 945626


Great!!!

I see somewhat a 29r and 26r comparison on that one. Thanks again.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

BTW, didn't mean to hijack the thread


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

My dealer called and my son's mini came in yesterday. So hard for me to wait for Christmas to give it to him. Can't wait!


----------



## jedsled (Mar 27, 2014)

yes aarontriton, this might be an early Christmas gift... if we get the snow (;


----------



## jedsled (Mar 27, 2014)

skeered1, the frame on the mini is actually 13" with 24" tires... would be too small for you. im 508 with 30" inseam, and its tiny/cramped for me to ride, even tho the standover height is 25.5"


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

jedsled said:


> skeered1, the frame on the mini is actually 13" with 24" tires... would be too small for you. im 508 with 30" inseam, and its tiny/cramped for me to ride, even tho the standover height is 25.5"


 Thanks Jeb. Naturally the top-tubes of the 24s are shorter except On-ones Babyfatty. It's only 3/4" shorter compared to my GT Sanctions top tube. The wheelsize is what attracts me. A 24" w/ 4" tires is very close in size to my 26r trailbike. 
I've only tested a friends medium fatty so it wasn't a fair trial. Tho, those 26 x 4 wheels reminds me of a 29r ride. Anyways, I'm hoping to do more test rides this weekend and hopefully get my fatty by Christmas. 
Happy trails to you and the little one!


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

*framed mini-sota first impressions*



skeered1 said:


> Jedsled, would you post a picture of the mini-sota next to your fatbike? I'd like to make even a visual comparison. I'm a smaller rider (5'5", 28 inseam) looking to buy my first fatty. I tried my friends Mongoose but it's a lot of bike to handle. Those tires are monstrous!
> I'm currently comparing 24" frames out there - Spesh fatboy 24, on-one baby fatty and this one. A low standover will be more forgiving when my feet sinks in the snow. TIA


I'm 5' 6" and the trek farley fits me with plenty of stand over.

And thank you for posting the pic of the mini fat bike I to will ordering one for my daughter

Marty-MJ
www.garagescene.net


----------



## sowleman (Jul 22, 2006)

Built up my wife's Mini-Sota with a few mods yesterday.

Xt 1x10, 11/36 cassette, race face 30t, carbon slk bars. 29 lbs on shop scale. Fort Custer on Sunday for first ride! Can't wait!


----------



## Kawidan (Sep 13, 2010)

Any pictures soleman? That sounds like a pretty sweet setup with the 30T and 11-36 cassette.


----------



## sowleman (Jul 22, 2006)

11-36 1x10 using xt rear deraileur and 30t narrow wide, carbon bars and 29 lbs on shop scale


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks sweet!

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

*More choices*

Another option yawl.

Badger Cycle Works

I am still leaning on the 2015 framed 2015 for my wife, as the above bike has a 1x9 drive train.


----------



## Tennessee Jed (Oct 26, 2014)

The Badger looks like a great option...drilled rims and everything. 1x9 is interesting too.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Toss in a couple things I would look for....look at the hubs, Since every snow ride is a rain ride( active word here is water), look for hubs with sealed bearings. I like hydro brakes, set them and forget them, the cable ones seem to need more fussing with and in most cases and they do not stop as well imo.....if you think you might want front suspension, get it with the bike....but that is going to bounce you over your $1000 mark

As for the KHS and the Boris....same frame, the KHS frame looks like it is finished a little better but they are made in the same factory imo


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: framed mini-sota first impressions*







jumping off a skinny on the mini!

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## worldskipper (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm still on the fence for one of the for one of my girls (10yr) but know that I can at least get tires for the bike now gives me some hope!

(Found these looking for fatties this weekend!) - 3 different models no less
Vee Tire Co. Mission 24x4.0 Fat Tire


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Why worry about tires you can get them from chao yang. The stock tires are great. And now specialized had GC for 24"

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## jedsled (Mar 27, 2014)

aarontriton said:


> Why worry about tires you can get them from chao yang. The stock tires are great. And now specialized had GC for 24"
> 
> Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


but is specialized selling the 24" ground control tires seperately? last i checked with my dealer i couldnt...


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Not yet . But I'm sure they will soon.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Missions are not great tires, esp on the front, I have a 26" set that I can't sell.


----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> Missions are not great tires, esp on the front, I have a 26" set that I can't sell.


I also have a set that I can't even give away! This is such a poor tire all around.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

My son has 100 miles since Christmas on his stock tires we rode 15 today on ice cold single trek stock tires are great. I sure would not replace for missions I just took that garbage off my bike so sure wouldn't put them on my son's bike.

Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Just went down to the House to check out the Mini sota for my wife. She's 5' 1 1/2" with a size 7 1/2 foot. Her inseam is about 26". The main problem was here foot was hitting the front wheel when pedaling and turning. She also thought that the bike just felt too small. I'm not convinced that the bike was too small, but the foot hitting the wheel was going to be a big problem, especially with winter footwear. We passed and are waiting till I can get here to try out the Boris X9 which has a different top tube and supposedly a .7" higher standover, but feels lower when actually on the bike. Boris is in a different state currently and I will give an update, once she gets on the Boris.


----------



## nikj (Jul 7, 2008)

My 8 year old rode one today now it's only a matter of time till he cracks me his 24" Cannondale is getting to small


----------



## WesternMD (Jan 25, 2005)

*Here is our Mini*

My son is 8 and will be 9 in a month. Mini came in early this week. We are in the process of swapping some gearing by adding a front der with a seat post adapter to 100mm bb. Swapped to triggers front and rear and a new crank with a 22/32 ring set. Everything is on but the crank is super stuck and has not been pulled yet. Have a couple options for cranks but it will be shortened to about 150-155mm by drilling and tapping new pedal holes on a 175mm crank. We did this for his xc bike. My son is a strong rider for his age/size but just a moderate grade on snow for anytime needs a much lower gear. I am considering pulling the crank on my Minnesota 3.0 with SLX rings and plastic bash and moving it over after shortening them. Then I will be forced to upgrade...
Original crank is not drilled or fully cast for a granny.


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

*2.0 size comparison*



skeered1 said:


> Jedsled, would you post a picture of the mini-sota next to your fatbike? I'd like to make even a visual comparison. I'm a smaller rider (5'5", 28 inseam) looking to buy my first fatty. I tried my friends Mongoose but it's a lot of bike to handle. Those tires are monstrous!
> I'm currently comparing 24" frames out there - Spesh fatboy 24, on-one baby fatty and this one. A low standover will be more forgiving when my feet sinks in the snow. TIA


Based on the small 2.0 I just got my wife, who is 5'8" with 33" inseam, there is very little stand over height. If I were you I would go with the 24" mini. IMHO these are not snow friendly geometry bikes. Still a great bike though. Awesome value.


----------



## Kawidan (Sep 13, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## Kawidan (Sep 13, 2010)

And another


----------



## WesternMD (Jan 25, 2005)

Greenfin said:


> Based on the small 2.0 I just got my wife, who is 5'8" with 33" inseam, there is very little stand over height. If I were you I would go with the 24" mini. IMHO these are not snow friendly geometry bikes. Still a great bike though. Awesome value.


Minnesota 3.0 geometry is way different than 2.0. 2.0 is super tall and short in top tube giving lousy stand over. When shopping for myself at 5' 7" with short legs and a longer torso I rode the 18" 2.0 that had the right top tube but had a 19" seat tube! the 16" 3.0 had a longer top tube and way more standover. BB drop is greater on the 3.0 adding to stand over. Way more favorable geometry. Stand over is not the right way to fit a bike but it sure is nice.
I do not see the mini being a super choice for anyone over 5'. Too short and cramped with the likeliness of toe overlap. Personally I think the 2.0 is a poorly designed fram from a geometry standpoint. Check out the 3.0 in a 16".


----------



## ADKMTNBIKER (Nov 29, 2014)

WesternMD said:


> Minnesota 3.0 geometry is way different than 2.0. 2.0 is super tall and short in top tube giving lousy stand over. When shopping for myself at 5' 7" with short legs and a longer torso I rode the 18" 2.0 that had the right top tube but had a 19" seat tube! the 16" 3.0 had a longer top tube and way more standover. BB drop is greater on the 3.0 adding to stand over. Way more favorable geometry. Stand over is not the right way to fit a bike but it sure is nice.
> I do not see the mini being a super choice for anyone over 5'. Too short and cramped with the likeliness of toe overlap. Personally I think the 2.0 is a poorly designed fram from a geometry standpoint. Check out the 3.0 in a 16".


I can agree with this.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

WesternMD said:


> Minnesota 3.0 geometry is way different than 2.0. 2.0 is super tall and short in top tube giving lousy stand over. When shopping for myself at 5' 7" with short legs and a longer torso I rode the 18" 2.0 that had the right top tube but had a 19" seat tube! the 16" 3.0 had a longer top tube and way more standover. BB drop is greater on the 3.0 adding to stand over. Way more favorable geometry. Stand over is not the right way to fit a bike but it sure is nice.
> I do not see the mini being a super choice for anyone over 5'. Too short and cramped with the likeliness of toe overlap. Personally I think the 2.0 is a poorly designed fram from a geometry standpoint. Check out the 3.0 in a 16".


^^^ very helpful post. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

Mind if I ask your wife's measurements?

I'm looking at the Mini-Sota for myself, at just under 5'2 with a 27" inseam.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Melll said:


> Mind if I ask your wife's measurements?
> 
> I'm looking at the Mini-Sota for myself, at just under 5'2 with a 27" inseam.


My wife is 5 1 1/2" with a 26 inseam and size 7.5 shoes. The bike was too small for her. Feet hit the front wheel when turning. Was not going to work. Said she felt like she was on a little kids bike. We're going to see if she fits the Boris, which is a waaaay better bike.


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

Bumpyride said:


> My wife is 5 1 1/2" with a 26 inseam and size 7.5 shoes. The bike was too small for her. Feet hit the front wheel when turning. Was not going to work. Said she felt like she was on a little kids bike. We're going to see if she fits the Boris, which is a waaaay better bike.


Thanks - that helps heaps


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

Performance Bike - Fat Bikes - Category

Access Chinook Bravo Fat Bike


----------



## Xanthophyll (Feb 25, 2015)

So generally speaking, what IS considered to be the best value on a Fat Bike under a $1000? (Minus BD bikes and used fat bikes) 

Bigfoot 6.3? Cooker Maxi 1? Minnesota 2.0? [email protected]? Fattywampus? 

Just looking to get back in to biking after a long layoff, and just looking at entry level bikes right now. Seems like a loaded question, but I didn't see a general consensus in this thread.

Yes, yes, I know...save for a better bike, but I'm genuinely interested in the <$1K answer before I start saving for a Fatboy SE or the likes.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

*$700-$1000 to Spend*

Sorry for another one of these threads, but my buddy needs a new bike. He has $700 now, and may be able to come up with a bit more. Most of the riding will be trails, it doenst snow around here. These are the bikes he has narrowed it down to:

1: Boris X9 $800
2: Minnesota 1.0 $750
3: Boris Brute $1000
4: Gravity Monster Pro $1000

The Boris X9 seems like the best bang for the buck, but its not Bluto ready. The Gravity Monster Pro has the bluto, but the rest of the bike isn't nearly as good. And the Minnesota is the lightest.

Any other thoughts you guys have, or things he should consider? There are VERY few used fat bikes in this area.

Which is the best bike for the $$$?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't know anything about said bikes but my advice is to look at the frame first for geo, material,hub width, axle type, and what fork it can run now and in the future. Look next at the wheels and hubs as those are the next big ticket items. Then cranks, brakes and tires. Lastly and for myself personally I wouldn't spend to much time on the other crap because it can be replaced inexpensively when the it wears out, self destructs, or just upgrade-itis steps in. I think to many people see an x9 rear derailleur and get all google eyed and forget about the actual heartbeat of the bike.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ya thats pretty much what we have done. They are all Al frames. The Minnesota has cheaper parts, but is pounds lighter. They others are pretty much the same. mostly straight steerer tubes, and All x7 or x9 except for the Monster pro which is X4 but has a Bluto already.


----------



## scaribas (Oct 30, 2006)

I got the Minnesota 3.0 for just under $1,000 at a local shop, so that might be something to consider too. X7 components, 190 mm rear end, and Bluto-ready with the tapered tube and thru axle. I think it's pretty good bang for the buck, and my early review is it's super fun to ride.


----------



## Xpcgamer (Nov 14, 2011)

Go for X7 and find a used Lefty set up. I think I saw one with clamps and wheel for 375 on FB Fatbike page.


----------



## Xanthophyll (Feb 25, 2015)

A couple of others you might consider is the Minnesota 2.0 for $899 and possibly the Norco Bigfoot 6.3 for $949.


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

Try this http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fatbikes-under-$1000-bucks-937739.html


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

bdundee said:


> Don't know anything about said bikes but my advice is to look at the frame first for geo, material,hub width, axle type, and what fork it can run now and in the future...


I agree.

Would your friend consider buying a less expensive Boris, and using the rest of the budget on a wheelset?

Generally speaking, unless you're paying north of $3K msrp, almost all bikes tend to come with really inexpensive stock wheels. Because a cheap, heavy wheelset can really hold back a bike, I recently purchased an X5 ($600) knowing that I'd be spending several hundred more on an upgraded wheelset.


----------



## triathloner (Apr 5, 2008)

I have the 2.0 and really like it. Though the shifting is a little slow under power with the x5 components. I plan on upgrading slowly. It's light and responsive, I rode a lot of singletrack before we got snow and it performed great.


----------



## RicThot (Jul 15, 2013)

I was looking at the KHS 4 Season well under $1k with hopes of upgrading to my likings until I stumbled on a sweet deal for a Bigfoot 6.3. KHS frame was nice too....


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

SE Bikes Foe & [email protected] offer great values, as well.


----------



## RMark (Mar 6, 2015)

*Looking to get my first fat bike*

I've been looking to buy my first fat bike. I've been looking at reviews and reading forums, but it seems like everybody buys a fat bike and alters it almost instantly, this makes it hard for me to get a good idea about which bike is really a good buy. I could really use some advise on which bikes are a good value stock. I'm looking to spend around $1000 on it. I'm ok with having to do some minor modifications to it right away, but would really like to be able to ride it out of the box. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Just so you know, my bike is still stock. Down to the saddle.

I may swap the stem out for a slightly longer one.

How are you with bike wrenching? The less expensive choices seem to be the popular mail order kinds.


----------



## RMark (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm not scared of getting dirty. I just want to get some input before spending this kind of money. I didn't spend this kind of money on my truck. What kind of bike do you have?


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/$700-$1000-spend-955536.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fatbikes-under-$1000-bucks-937739.html

and of course there's the used market


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey RMark. I'm looking to get my first fat bike too. I ordered one a while ago from The House who sells the Framed brand bikes. I'm getting a Minnesota 3.0 XWT hopefully soon. They are very much within your price range. You will need to get pedals. Otherwise, it looks to be a pretty good buy as is. They've had a bit of an issue with the container ships out west, but that's cleared up. They are expecting a bunch of the Minnesota bikes any time now. Go for it!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

RMark, With your budget, I would check out the used market, which ought to be rather good in the Madison area. A lot of people may be trading up with all the new models coming out. Used will get you more bike for less money with a good chance of some important upgrades being already done. Tires are a big one, as many models come stock with 27 tpi or some of the less desirable offerings from Vee rubber. Most of the quality bikes are adequately speced, imo, with the occasional exception being tires as I mentioned. You should be able to pick up a used Mukluk or a Pug for something close to $1000. If you haven't done it already, test ride both of those bikes to see which you prefer, since they loosely represent the two predominant fatbike geo styles out there today. With a little luck the only mods you might need to do would be for fit and comfort - stems, saddle, grips, etc.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

He ended up with a gravity bullseye pro. X7 parts with a Bluto. Should be here next week!


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

blown240 said:


> He ended up with a gravity bullseye pro. X7 parts with a Bluto. Should be here next week!


good choice.. imho, trail riding on a fatbike needs bluto.. sure you can still ride rigid but with bluto, your friend will be riding faster where he would otherwise have to slow down lest he wants to be thrown off the bike.. especially on consecutive small jumps.. those are unforgiving especially without the squish upfront.. i had a wo and my fatboy (prior to bluto).. all i ride is trails.. with bluto on my fatboy, it is a totally different ride experience..


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

I ride rigid on trails all the time. I have never felt the need for a compression fork on my fatty. My 2 cents. I can understand why some riders would prefer the Bluto.


----------



## trail_turkey (Oct 11, 2013)

*Gravity Knockout Fatbike*

Bikeisland selling some mis-fabed frames:

BikeIsland.com - Bicycle Parts, Accessories and Clothing at Affordable Prices with Free Shipping
Has anyone had any experience with this frame? I can deal with the mechanical issues.

I'm mostly looking for info on tire clearance and frame geometry.
1. Can the front fork fit a 4" tire?
2. The rear a 3.8?

I have a 19" Gravity SS. Measurements seem similar for the 18"

Any experiences pro or con would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance .


----------



## deton8r (Mar 9, 2015)

I just got a 16" Gravity Knockout complete bike from BikeIsland for my gf 2 weeks ago. Didn't even have the clearance issue on hers but put a Lizard Skin on the chainstay as the chain comes pretty close. Not sure if I got a lucky one or what. Paid $299 shipped. She's new to riding so I didn't want to invest a bunch of money on something that might not get used much. Nice looking bike and only had to do some minor tuning of the brakes and derailleurs to get it going. The Tektro brakes were much easier to dial in than the Avid BB5s that came with my fat bike. For the riding she'll do on it, it's a really good value for a complete entry level fat bike.

Just ordered her some Framed Fatty Slims for city cruising.

I ride a '14 Framed Minnesota 2.0 and upgraded nearly everything on it. I'm going to swap over my old SRAM X5 rear mech, shifters, brake levers, and cassette to her bike to convert it to a 2x9 setup so she can swap the Fatty Slims out easy.

I'll see if I can mount my Framed wheels with 4" Vee Missions on her bike. Pretty sure it will be no problem on the front. I'll report back with the results soon. The rims on the Gravity Knockout are not as wide and I doubt you could put a 4" tire on them.


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on the mini for the kids to share (almost 12 year old shorter boy and girl). If they like it a lot I might consider getting a second one for year around use.

Only adjustments so far are the upgrade of the handlebar to a raised one (had a short carbon laying around) and had to adjust the brakes. The levers were way to far out. That and proper torquing all over and tire pressure was super high at 25. So far the kids love it but on snow the gearing is a major concern. I think at the start I will drop the 32T down to 30T and maybe replace the cassette with 11-36 to help out. At least before considering any crank changes and adding front derailleur

Awesome bike and matches my 3.0  Looking forward to some rides.


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

Also was quite surprised that the overall diameter with these tires came to almost exactly same as my 650b wheels on my summer bike  Much larger then their 24" bikes.


----------



## deton8r (Mar 9, 2015)

I was finally able put my Framed Minnesota 2.0 wheels/4" Vee Rubber Missions on the Gravity Knockout. No problem in the front. On the rear, seatstay clearance is fine but I had to deflate the tire a bit to get it past the curve of the chainstays. Still it's just barely too wide to use and rubs. I would guess 3.8 would work but that would be the max. I'll try to get some pictures of the seatstay, chainstay, and front fork clearances for you tonight.


----------



## belikemike (Dec 21, 2014)

*bike island and bikes direct....*

I was looking at the boris x7..bike island has it listed at $649 and bikes direct has it at $699..I did search and I did not want too start a this vs that thread..but $50 is $50 shaved.. why is there a price difference? ?


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

One's gonna be banged up a bit, or a return for some reason or another; that's all Bike Island sells I'm fairly sure.

Have you read the bike island descriptions at all yet? Do it, you'll learn something. Even the drop down menu for what you buy, it'll tell you what's "wrong" with the bike.


----------



## oldbear52 (Jul 6, 2014)

I looked at the Bike Island page last night and found that they had a Gravity bullseye monster Pro for about 949 minus 150 because it had no fork. I thought about it and decided that BD has the better choice for me because a Bluto still runs $500+ to replace it. Plus at the time i don't ave the tools or space to install a fork. There real difference to me is not that much. Bike island sell it complete for $949 and I can get a factory fresh one from BD for $999. iMHO I would look at both and read carefully what is wrong with the Fat bike before plunking down my hard earned cash on a "dent and ding ' model. 


Oldbear (aka Fred)

My stable includes:

1947 Schwinn clunker
1913 BSA road racing bike
1978 Miyata road bike
2014 Gravity Bullseye Monster
2015 Gravity Deadeye Monster ss
(I only ride fat)


----------



## trail_turkey (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow! Thanks so much for you help. I really appreciate your effort!

Sounds like you got a good deal on a bike for you significant other. Hopefully she gets into it.

Thanks again for you help.


----------



## Greenfin (Jun 13, 2011)

Diadora Artico Fatbike Bike - 2015 - SportChek.ca


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

dariusf said:


> Also was quite surprised that the overall diameter with these tires came to almost exactly same as my 650b wheels on my summer bike  Much larger then their 24" bikes.


Awesome! Hope your little dude & dudette love it 

And I too was pleasantly surprised that the overall wheel diameter of my Fatboy 24 is close to 27.5


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

Melll said:


> Awesome! Hope your little dude & dudette love it
> 
> And I too was pleasantly surprised that the overall wheel diameter of my Fatboy 24 is close to 27.5


thanks, unfortunately the weather is not very cooperative here in Chicago. We had lots of snow and ice and the temps went up and everything has been melting for a few days. Most of the snow should be gone by the weekend but that will leave mud everywhere and closed trails 

The wheel size is great, nice to have this frame size with larger wheels for the trails. The build does leave lots to be desired but then at that price one can;t be too choosy  Also allows for some 'fun' upgrading


----------



## diffy (Jul 7, 2014)

*Fat Bike Buyer's Guide: Budget Models*
Fat Bike Buyer?s Guide: Budget Models | Singletracks Mountain Bike News

cheers!


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

bdundee said:


> Don't know anything about said bikes but my advice is to look at the frame first for geo, material,hub width, axle type, and what fork it can run now and in the future. Look next at the wheels and hubs as those are the next big ticket items. Then cranks, brakes and tires. Lastly and for myself personally I wouldn't spend to much time on the other crap because it can be replaced inexpensively when the it wears out, self destructs, or just upgrade-itis steps in. I think to many people see an x9 rear derailleur and get all google eyed and forget about the actual heartbeat of the bike.


Good advice..and it applies to bike shops and BD as well.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

dariusf said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the mini for the kids to share (almost 12 year old shorter boy and girl). If they like it a lot I might consider getting a second one for year around use.
> 
> Only adjustments so far are the upgrade of the handlebar to a raised one (had a short carbon laying around) and had to adjust the brakes. The levers were way to far out. That and proper torquing all over and tire pressure was super high at 25. So far the kids love it but on snow the gearing is a major concern. I think at the start I will drop the 32T down to 30T and maybe replace the cassette with 11-36 to help out. At least before considering any crank changes and adding front derailleur
> 
> ...


If you don't mind, how tall is your son? The fit on that looks pretty good. Is there much, if any, toe overlap? I'm getting really close to getting one of these for my boy. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

watermonkey said:


> If you don't mind, how tall is your son? The fit on that looks pretty good. Is there much, if any, toe overlap? I'm getting really close to getting one of these for my boy. Thanks for the feedback.


Here is a pic of my daughter and she is 4' 8"


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

dariusf said:


> thanks, unfortunately the weather is not very cooperative here in Chicago. We had lots of snow and ice and the temps went up and everything has been melting for a few days. Most of the snow should be gone by the weekend but that will leave mud everywhere and closed trails


Hopefully you'll be able to get a few rides in... enough, at least, to know which parts you want to upgrade.

And I agree, the price is great. If I could get the Mini-sota in Canada for the price it's sold for in the US, I would have jumped at it.


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

here is the new carbon handlebar


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

Melll said:


> Hopefully you'll be able to get a few rides in... enough, at least, to know which parts you want to upgrade.
> 
> And I agree, the price is great. If I could get the Mini-sota in Canada for the price it's sold for in the US, I would have jumped at it.


Its all melting now and trails are completely off limits until they dry out 

Its still quite a bit to spend on a kids bike but you sure get quite a bit for the price. Will they not ship to Canada?


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

dariusf said:


> Its all melting now and trails are completely off limits until they dry out
> 
> Its still quite a bit to spend on a kids bike but you sure get quite a bit for the price. Will they not ship to Canada?


Oh no, boo to off-limit muddy trails.

It's an extra $120 USD to ship to Canada, plus duty/taxes. That, added to the current terrible CAD/USD exchange rate means it would be about the same price to get the Mini-sota here as to order in the Fatboy 24 at the price my LBS was willing to offer me.

Either way quite a bit for a "kids" bike, but I'm not going to grow out of it. Your daughter is very nearly my height.


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

Melll said:


> Oh no, boo to off-limit muddy trails.
> 
> It's an extra $120 USD to ship to Canada, plus duty/taxes. That, added to the current terrible CAD/USD exchange rate means it would be about the same price to get the Mini-sota here as to order in the Fatboy 24 at the price my LBS was willing to offer me.
> 
> Either way quite a bit for a "kids" bike, but I'm not going to grow out of it. Your daughter is very nearly my height.


Yes, mud is not an issue but ruining the single track is. Unfortunately too many people do not care and ruin sections of the trails. Then its up to local CAMBr volunteers to fix them  Few more warmer sunny days ahead of the weekend. Hopefully the wide track with its crushed limestone will be good to go.

As far as shipping the bike, depending how far north you are, have you thought about getting the bike shipped to someone in US and go on a weekend road trip to pick it up? I'm by Chicago if that helps


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

dariusf said:


> Here is a pic of my daughter and she is 4' 8"
> 
> View attachment 971993


Thank you sir!


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

watermonkey said:


> Thank you sir!


you are welcome, the bike is quite a bit larger then 24" Specialized Hotrock or 24" Trek 220.


----------



## hectorlandaeta (Oct 17, 2013)

belikemike said:


> I was looking at the boris x7..bike island has it listed at $649 and bikes direct has it at $699..I did search and I did not want too start a this vs that thread..but $50 is $50 shaved.. why is there a price difference? ?


I've bought a bike from Bike Island and can tell you most of the dings and scratches are kind of exaggerated. I believe I did more (cosmetic) damage to the bike on it's first day at a trail park than what I got from the shipping crate. Cust. service is as good as can be. They ship you a set of parts fast if you claim any fault not mentioned in the pull down. No questions asked.


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

*mongoose vinson heck of a deal*



hectorlandaeta said:


> I've bought a bike from Bike Island and can tell you most of the dings and scratches are kind of exaggerated. I believe I did more (cosmetic) damage to the bike on it's first day at a trail park than what I got from the shipping crate. Cust. service is as good as can be. They ship you a set of parts fast if you claim any fault not mentioned in the pull down. No questions asked.


 I bought a mongoose vinson 490.00 total at the sports authority.the deal now is 579.00 plus free shipping and 10 percent back on email sign ups but keep looking as deals change weekly.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is the bike my buddy to ended up with:










Its a Bullyeye Monster pro from bike island. There are a couple minor scratchs on the frame, but he strips the paint off of everything, so that doesn't matter to him at all. For a bike with X7 parts, and a Bluto, I don't think he could have done better.


----------



## nikj (Jul 7, 2008)

We picked up my son's mini
Thought I'd throw up a photo comparison of his 24" Cannondale compared to the mini-sota 
He's pretty excited


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

nikj said:


> We picked up my son's mini
> Thought I'd throw up a photo comparison of his 24" Cannondale compared to the mini-sota
> He's pretty excited


Nice, did you go on any trails?


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

Chicago weather sucks, the trails are a complete mudslide, even the wide track still wet. Instead riding I spend half a day yesterday with my son and the local bike org building new single track trails and fixing others. Over 3 hours on a small team rough cutting and marking a new trail. It snakes along a couple ravines connecting to existing trail. Not as fun as riding but quite cool to think that if the trail gets approved by the forest preserve, we were involved in its conception


----------



## AZINGER (Mar 13, 2015)

Dolomite - $212, I got mine over-nighted FedEx free. Rolls on glass, wheels - tires mind-boggling true. Yeah so I gotta tear it open and grease the bearings, everyone should do that anyway. 49 pounds, men only. 

Question: Does Bikes Direct own this site?


----------



## Destr0 (Aug 15, 2014)

AZINGER said:


> Question: Does Bikes Direct own this site?


No but a ton of people on this site own Bikes Direct Bikes and the owner of Bikes Direct is a member here...


----------



## hectorlandaeta (Oct 17, 2013)

AZINGER said:


> Question: Does Bikes Direct own this site?


Hardly! The other half that doesn't own Motobacons are big time haters!


----------



## praharin (Sep 21, 2014)

AZINGER said:


> Question: Does Bikes Direct own this site?


it may seem that way from this thread, but they have a huge portion of the roughly $1000 and below fatbike market at the moment


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

For under $1000, they have a lot to offer.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

Under $1500!
The big brands are still excising a Fat tax and Surly/Salsa have always charged a premium for great marketing.


----------



## AZINGER (Mar 13, 2015)

hectorlandaeta said:


> Hardly! The other half that doesn't own Motobacons are big time haters!


I own a Motobacon and cracked the frame at the front headset after seven years of abuse. Of course I was bunny hopping over concrete curbs and launching the damn thing into the air, coming down hard. I took it in and they replaced the frame for free and did it within a week. I was amazed. But that doesn't inspire me to buy another one.


----------



## AZINGER (Mar 13, 2015)

Mr. Doom said:


> Under $1500!
> The big brands are still excising a Fat tax and Surly/Salsa have always charged a premium for great marketing.


And I notice their web site looks like it was designed by a 13 year old, reminds me of the old snowboard sites, but even Burton has cleaned up their act. Supposed to be cool, but comes off as arrested development. And their bikes are made in the same place as my cheapo Dolemite, just with upgraded components. But how do we know if they are not knockoff's? We don't.


----------



## hectorlandaeta (Oct 17, 2013)

AZINGER said:


> And their bikes are made in the same place as my cheapo Dolemite, just with upgraded components. But how do we know if they are not knockoff's? We don't.


Nah, Got that wrong I believe.. Motobacons are mostly made in Kinesis, REPUBLIC of China (Taiwan). Moongeese are made in PRC, continental China (Commie as they come, no human rights and the whole enchilada). If you're Rommney adept it shouldn't make a difference. Bringing geopolitics into a bike buying decision IS, I gladly admit, kinda extreme but to me the choice of buying from someplace where they practice normal contraception opposed to some other place where they did (or do) very late stage abortions as the state sponsored birth control device is kinda compelling. Anyway, bike components are made mostly, if not all in the PRC, so there's no avoiding it.


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone know the exact model and size of the rear derailleur? Trying to figure out if it will work with 1x10 setup


----------



## jezzaboy (Mar 20, 2015)

I get your misgivings, but hard to avoid prc products.... like 90% + of the fishing rods I ever sold were from China.
You guys have much more choice in bargain price fat bikes. 2-3 options real low in uk, bought and upgraded a basic sandseeker, got a tough ride with ok bits for around 1,000 in your money.
Bought some bits from Stateside, better service and knowledge in the country that spawned the genre!


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

deton8r said:


> I just got a 16" Gravity Knockout complete bike from BikeIsland for my gf 2 weeks ago. Didn't even have the clearance issue on hers but put a Lizard Skin on the chainstay as the chain comes pretty close. Not sure if I got a lucky one or what. Paid $299 shipped. She's new to riding so I didn't want to invest a bunch of money on something that might not get used much. Nice looking bike and only had to do some minor tuning of the brakes and derailleurs to get it going. The Tektro brakes were much easier to dial in than the Avid BB5s that came with my fat bike. For the riding she'll do on it, it's a really good value for a complete entry level fat bike.
> 
> Just ordered her some Framed Fatty Slims for city cruising.
> 
> ...


im building one of those bikes up as a loaner bike for when people want to come over and go for a ride with us....you WILL NOT be able to fit a 4" tire in the rear....trust me..

you can see my build over on Rat Rod Bikes : Check out these $150 shipped Fatbike frames! | Rat Rod Bikes


----------



## fatbird (Mar 21, 2015)

New here and want to do the Gravity FB frame also. Did you put the Fatty Slim wheel sets in to try yet?

Also, how do the diameters of the original Gravity wheel sets compare to the Fatty Slims?

Finally, how tall is your GF (trying to size frame).

Thanks!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Knockout
For those of you with the knockout, how's it going? Mind starting a thread just for it. Does it use a 100mm square tapper bottom bracket? Good crankarm clearance? Any tire rub? Are the tires good, or complete junk?

they seem like a good platform to throw a 4" tire up front, adjust the high speed limit screw in back, and just ride it.


----------



## fatbird (Mar 21, 2015)

watts888 said:


> Knockout
> For those of you with the knockout, how's it going? Mind starting a thread just for it. Does it use a 100mm square tapper bottom bracket? Good crankarm clearance? Any tire rub? Are the tires good, or complete junk?
> 
> they seem like a good platform to throw a 4" tire up front, adjust the high speed limit screw in back, and just ride it.


+1
It seems we have some prospective buyers here and this looks like a fun platform to tinker with!


----------



## BeeZoo (Mar 24, 2015)

sowleman said:


> Built up my wife's Mini-Sota with a few mods yesterday.
> 
> Xt 1x10, 11/36 cassette, race face 30t, carbon slk bars. 29 lbs on shop scale. Fort Custer on Sunday for first ride! Can't wait!


I'm only 5 ft with a 27.5 in inseam and I'm leaning heavily toward the Mini-Sota 2.0 2015. I really wanted the Minnesota 2.0, 15" but the standover would kill me being too high and yet the option of Fattie Slims on the Minesota 2.0 for a versatile ride was so inviting. Now that I see you have done some mods and made the weight go down I'm really excited to order the Mini-Sota. I'm not too saavy on the equipment upgrades listed on the forum but I'm learning. Next is to get my husband thinking about a Fat Bike after I get mine! I see some big fun in my future! Thanks for posting the info!


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

dariusf said:


> Yes, mud is not an issue but ruining the single track is. Unfortunately too many people do not care and ruin sections of the trails. Then its up to local CAMBr volunteers to fix them  Few more warmer sunny days ahead of the weekend. Hopefully the wide track with its crushed limestone will be good to go.


Hope your trails have dried up nicely now?



> As far as shipping the bike, depending how far north you are, have you thought about getting the bike shipped to someone in US and go on a weekend road trip to pick it up? I'm by Chicago if that helps


I had thought about shipping it to a US address/pick-up service, but I'm about 5 hours from the US border... as it turned out, I bought the Fatboy 24 and am very happy with it.


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

BeeZoo said:


> I'm only 5 ft with a 27.5 in inseam and I'm leaning heavily toward the Mini-Sota 2.0 2015. I really wanted the Minnesota 2.0, 15" but the standover would kill me being too high and yet the option of Fattie Slims on the Minesota 2.0 for a versatile ride was so inviting. Now that I see you have done some mods and made the weight go down I'm really excited to order the Mini-Sota. I'm not too saavy on the equipment upgrades listed on the forum but I'm learning. Next is to get my husband thinking about a Fat Bike after I get mine! I see some big fun in my future! Thanks for posting the info!


You go girl! You're going to love it. I'm similar height & proportion, and *so* happy I went with a kid-sized bike.

Our snowshoe/multiuse trails are softening in the sunshine, people have been walking without snowshoes on the snowpack so it's full of frozen foot-holes, and where the sun gets through the trees the slush would slides out unpredictably from under my tires. I came off so many times, but having the clearance over the top tube made all the difference in the world.


----------



## BeeZoo (Mar 24, 2015)

Melll said:


> You go girl! You're going to love it. I'm similar height & proportion, and *so* happy I went with a kid-sized bike.
> 
> Our snowshoe/multiuse trails are softening in the sunshine, people have been walking without snowshoes on the snowpack so it's full of frozen foot-holes, and where the sun gets through the trees the slush would slides out unpredictably from under my tires. I came off so many times, but having the clearance over the top tube made all the difference in the world.


Thanks! I'm SO looking forward to the purchase. And now you've sealed it with me getting the correct standover height bike (as I really wanted the Minnesota 2.0 and the ability to use those Fattie Slims tires but it is what it is!). Happy Riding!


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Melll said:


> It's an extra $120 USD to ship to Canada, plus duty/taxes. That, added to the current terrible CAD/USD exchange rate means it would be about the same price to get the Mini-sota here as to order in the Fatboy 24 at the price my LBS was willing to offer me.


I'm in Canada too. We bought 2 3.0s, had them shipped to a Washington shipping company. Drove down and picked them up.

The only extra charge was GST as there is no PST on bikes. No brokerage fee as we did the import.

Edit: never mind, I see you bought a the Specialized 24 fat bike.


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

CraigH said:


> I'm in Canada too. We bought 2 3.0s, had them shipped to a Washington shipping company. Drove down and picked them up.
> 
> The only extra charge was GST as there is no PST on bikes. No brokerage fee as we did the import.
> 
> Edit: never mind, I see you bought a the Specialized 24 fat bike.


I did buy the Specialized 24" fatbike, but this is really useful info on cross-border shopping; thank-you very much


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Been doing the same thing with fat bike tire orders. Already picked up one set. Another set has been shipped so I'll be making another trip down there in the next week or so.


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

CraigH said:


> Been doing the same thing with fat bike tire orders. Already picked up one set. Another set has been shipped so I'll be making another trip down there in the next week or so.


Sweet! Even with the CAD-USD exchange rate what it is, it's a better deal?


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

I updated the thread over on RatRodBikes on the Gravity Knockout I'm building. Pics clearly show the chain rub issues and im going to email them next week in regards to the tire rub issue with the 3.5" Captiv8ors on 80mm wheels


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

On the knockout, how much does it weight? As much as a normal mountain bike, or is it in the 40lb category. I was thinking about getting one because the parts are a litle better than my dolomite, especially the rear axle and cartridge bottom bracket. I keep bending the dolo's axle. It seems I spend more time fixing it than riding it.

Also, if you have one setup or measured it at any time, how wide is the stock rear tire on the 50mm rims, how wide is the chainstay clearance? Any other rear tires you try out?


----------



## Tennessee Jed (Oct 26, 2014)

Well Nashbar has discontinued the Big Ol Fat bike. No explanation. Wonder why? I heard they stop and start production somewhat randomly.


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

Here is our 8 year old granddaughter on her new Mini. I shortened the seat post and plan on redrilling and taping the cranksets to make them 150 mm length instead of the 170 they come as. She normally doesn't ride a full face helmet but she jumped off the snowmobile she was riding to try out her new fat bike. The mini is a quality product for the kids and I think a good value.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Tennessee Jed said:


> Well Nashbar has discontinued the Big Ol Fat bike. No explanation. Wonder why? I heard they stop and start production somewhat randomly.


Lack of sales probably. Big OL steel frame with big ol rims that have no weight reduction holes cut in them. The thing is a tank.

For the price they asked for that bike..$1100...a person would better off buying a Framed Minnesota for the same price.


----------



## BeeZoo (Mar 24, 2015)

akexpress said:


> View attachment 977120
> 
> 
> Here is our 8 year old granddaughter on her new Mini. I shortened the seat post and plan on redrilling and taping the cranksets to make them 150 mm length instead of the 170 they come as. She normally doesn't ride a full face helmet but she jumped off the snowmobile she was riding to try out her new fat bike. The mini is a quality product for the kids and I think a good value.


How Fun for her! So nice to see the kids playing outside...the old fashioned way! ;-)


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

akexpress said:


> View attachment 977120
> 
> 
> Here is our 8 year old granddaughter on her new Mini. I shortened the seat post and plan on redrilling and taping the cranksets to make them 150 mm length instead of the 170 they come as. She normally doesn't ride a full face helmet but she jumped off the snowmobile she was riding to try out her new fat bike. The mini is a quality product for the kids and I think a good value.


Awesome! She'll get a good few years out of that bike! I don't understand either why the Mini-sota comes with 170mm cranks instead of something more kid-sized.

Also... this thread has been moved/merged? May I ask why?


----------



## ShredMaster (Feb 7, 2015)

FYI, if anyone still browsing the thread and thinking of purchasing one...

Mongoose Vinson All-Terrain Fat Bike - SportsAuthority.com

25% off, + free shipping, and add the 10% email sign up promo code. $391.59!
That's killer savings. It takes a while for the email system to generate a code and the sale is only 12 hours. So call customer service and tell them to get you a code to apply for the email sign up or call them after you get the code via email and get a price adjustment.


----------



## AZINGER (Mar 13, 2015)

_*Introducing the Malus and the Hitch*_
Mongoose Malus 26-in. Fat Tire Bike - Men
26" Mongoose Hitch Men's All-Terrain Fat Tire Bike, Red - Walmart.com


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

it can be built to be in the low 30's easily..

BUT.... the chainstays WILL NOT CLEAR A 3.5" TIRE!

no f'ing way w/o modification..

another downside that I just realized today was that anything over a 160mm rear rotor will not clear the chainstay either.



watts888 said:


> On the knockout, how much does it weight? As much as a normal mountain bike, or is it in the 40lb category. I was thinking about getting one because the parts are a litle better than my dolomite, especially the rear axle and cartridge bottom bracket. I keep bending the dolo's axle. It seems I spend more time fixing it than riding it.
> 
> Also, if you have one setup or measured it at any time, how wide is the stock rear tire on the 50mm rims, how wide is the chainstay clearance? Any other rear tires you try out?


----------



## snowman93 (Jan 23, 2015)

Mongoose | Argus


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

*old guy looking for answers/advice*

Hi. New to site. New to fat bikes. I've done lots of research and think the Framed Minnesota 3.0 is the bike I need. But!!! 
I'm 55 yo 5'8" 250+ lbs
Timber Faller, Arborist, Operator, Laborer, Truck driver and overall Alaska Hand. I've had some knee injuries in the past few years and some friends reccomended bicycling to help strengthen my knees and legs. 
I will use the bike on gravel roads and frozen snow go trails. We have 6-8 months of winter per year. 4 months of hard winter. Temps to the mid-60°F . I want to ride into the mid-30°F range. Some hills are long, some steep some rough or all the above. 
I want a 22 tooth or smaller front chain ring with a 36 tooth rear or larger. 
The 2.0+3.0 come with 28 tooth front gear. Truvative brand. 
Does anyone have experience changing these out. Are these brand specific? 
Thank you very much
This looks like a great site and the perfect thread. 
Glen.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Temperatures in the negative 60F? That's dang cold. 

I wouldn't worry about changing gears quite yet. The 28/36 might push your limits if you're going up really steep climbs, but much lower and you start getting into the "too slow to stay up" speed. I have a bike with a 22T in rear, and the lowest I've ever gotten in back was the 32T cog, and I had to stop because I couldn't keep momentum to maintain balance over any trail obstacles. I'll probably swap to a 26T, and it'll be more than enough gearing for me. If you have snow and steep hills at the same time, you might need a 24T.

In regards to swapping, not too hard. You'll need to remove the crankset, but that's not too difficult, especially after watching a couple youtube videos. You probably want to stay within the same brand just to keep the spacing between chainrings and alignment of shift ramps the same. And the price between the different brands isn't that much if you get their base level ones. Normally in the $10-$15 range.


----------



## snowman93 (Jan 23, 2015)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> Hi. New to site. New to fat bikes. I've done lots of research and think the Framed Minnesota 3.0 is the bike I need. But!!!
> I'm 55 yo 5'8" 250+ lbs
> Timber Faller, Arborist, Operator, Laborer, Truck driver and overall Alaska Hand. I've had some knee injuries in the past few years and some friends reccomended bicycling to help strengthen my knees and legs.
> I will use the bike on gravel roads and frozen snow go trails. We have 6-8 months of winter per year. 4 months of hard winter. Temps to the mid-60°F . I want to ride into the mid-30°F range. Some hills are long, some steep some rough or all the above.
> ...


My friend bought the 3.0 XWT....need wider tires for floating on top of loose snow. He also had a problem with gearing too high with the 28 tooth chain ring. He bought a 22 replacement from price point.com for about $4.00! He had to remove the crankarm to install it, so he had the bike shop make the switch for him. Good Luck.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you. The reason I am thinking to go 22 tooth front is that's what a lot of fat bikes I've researched have. My wife's mt bk has 28 tooth front small ring and I consider it too tall geared for what I'm wanting to accomplish. The [email protected] has 22 tooth front and 32 tooth rear. Going slow is fine with me. As long as I can stay up. I will spend lots of time on close woods snow go trails. I would get a Motobecane Boris, it has the gearing that I want. But the web site says they are sold out. The Fantom FB5 2.0 looks about ideal. But I have to add $150.00 to the price for shipping. 

When I'm at the LBS, I'll see what I can find. Lots of bike shops in Anchorage.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Ok. Great thank y'all! The 3.0 will take up to 4.8" iirc. Will probably upgrade to Bulldozers or Snowshoes asap and keep the oem tires for summer and spares.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Here's a question borne of ignorance, . With these modern bike derailleurs , can I shift and ride regularly thru the entire rear cassette?
When I was in my teens I had a Reliegh Grand Prix 10 speed. I remember being told by the lbs that I was only suppose to shift half way down the cassette when on the small front ring.


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> Here's a question borne of ignorance, . With these modern bike derailleurs , can I shift and ride regularly thru the entire rear cassette?
> When I was in my teens I had a Reliegh Grand Prix 10 speed. I remember being told by the lbs that I was only suppose to shift half way down the cassette when on the small front ring.


That's not so much an ignorant question....I'm not the best person to answer this question with a technical answer, but it all boils down to chain angle...and for this is the reason I LOVE my 1x10 gearing setup.... On my Nephew's Specialized Hot Rock, which is a 3x7, there are some gearing combinations that make noise and the chain constantly what's to move and the derailleur has to hold it in place causing more friction on the chain and makes riding it a bit of a PITA..... 1x10, 1x11 or 2x10 is THE WAY TO GO if you don't want to go with an IGH (Integrated Geared Hub).


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Short answer, it's fine to be in the same ring up front for all your gears in back.

Long answer. You really don't want to cross-chain too much because it will cause some additional wear, the drivetrain will be noisy, and you might not have the precise shifting you should get, especially if you're small ring to small ring or large to large. The middle ring up front should line up with the middle ring in back (ie, good chainline), and this position should be able to shift through the whole range in back no problem. Mountain bike chains allow an aweful lot of sideways bend, unlike older road chains.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Ok thanks! The bikes I'm interested in have 2×9 or 2×10 gearing. The only use I have for a front chain ring larger than 36 tooth is as a bash ring


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> Ok thanks! The bikes I'm interested in have 2×9 or 2×10 gearing. The only use I have for a front chain ring larger than 36 tooth is as a bash ring


go with a 10 speed rear hub....LOTS of derailleur and shifter options for 10 speeds that are good stuff. I went with a Sram X9 trigger shifter (10 speed) and a Sram X7 Type 2.1 derailleur and my bike shifts like a dream....it shifts ALMOST as effortlessly as my Origin 8 Crawler with Nuvinci N360 hub. (which new Origin8 Crawlers are now in the sub 1000 price range)


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

The problem I have with the Crawler is the hub tyranny is reported to betoo high geared for what I'm after. I'm really after the low low 22 tooth front. Lots of hills in my future. 


I have now expanded.my list of bikes to the KHS 4 Season, 500+1000 

And the Norco Bigfoot 6.2 and the base model 6.3. 

There are LBS that have them in stock.


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> The problem I have with the Crawler is the hub tyranny is reported to betoo high geared for what I'm after. I'm really after the low low 22 tooth front. Lots of hills in my future.
> 
> I have now expanded.my list of bikes to the KHS 4 Season, 500+1000
> 
> ...


The Crawler may not have the right gearing for your application.....If you've got alot of hills, look at overall weight too......

The KHS 4 Season may be a nice bike when outfitted with high quality components; but in my opinion, it's drastically over priced for how it comes outfitted....


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> The problem I have with the Crawler is the hub tyranny is reported to betoo high geared for what I'm after. I'm really after the low low 22 tooth front. Lots of hills in my future.
> 
> I have now expanded.my list of bikes to the KHS 4 Season, 500+1000
> 
> ...


Check out the bikesdirect.com Boris line. They are totally identical to the khs at half the price. When I bought mine, the stem and seatpost had the khs logo on it. Check out the specs.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Ok. Thank.you. My choices at this point are the Minnesota 2.0+3.0
The KHS 500+1000
The Origin8 Maxi
The Norco Bigfoot. 
That are instock in Anchorage and Wasilla. 
My problem with the 2.0+3.0 is I will need to change the small front ring before I start riding it. 
I like the look of the KHS + Bigfoot and those and the Maxi have good brazeons for rear racks. 
I do wonder how important the rear thru axle is. I plan on maxing out the hauling weight on a regular basis. ?????????
And, I Do Not Want hydraulic brakes!!


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

I would have already ordered the Boris but they are out of stock.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> I would have already ordered the Boris but they are out of stock.


Check back, they've had a whole new shipment and another coming in.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

I live too far from the cities to get in on the deals. If I wanted t spend 1k$ more then I would b in smooth sailing. But I'm frugal. The Minn 2.0 is prolly what I will get if the lbs has my size instock.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

If not then the 3.0


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm not familiar with the Origin8 Maxi.....have a link?


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

My mistake, it is the charge Cooker Maxi. 
But it appears to have 135 offset hubs. And not much for rack brazeons.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, in keeping with the under $1,000 theme of this thread. 
I got a Boris yesterday. Found it on Craigslist. Lightly used (125ish) miles with a bunch of extras for $804.00 . That's what I had in my wallet. Its a 15" so it fits my wife perfect and me good enough to ride until I get the bike I want in my size which I found is 17". But, that bike is lots more than 1k$. 
I'm VERY happy to find this bike, at this time. And saved some money


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> Well, in keeping with the under $1,000 theme of this thread.
> I got a Boris yesterday. Found it on Craigslist. Lightly used (125ish) miles with a bunch of extras for $804.00 . That's what I had in my wallet. Its a 15" so it fits my wife perfect and me good enough to ride until I get the bike I want in my size which I found is 17". But, that bike is lots more than 1k$.
> I'm VERY happy to find this bike, at this time. And saved some money


You may well like the Boris enough to buy another for yourself. I'll be buying a 2nd X9 for myself(Tacoma and Minnesota) and an X7 for my wife in a 13". Totally pleased with the bike for single track and snow. Was having a very hard time trying to figure out if I wanted front suspension, but after having spent the time through the rock and roots, I figured there was no sense in it, especially after riding my full suspension and a new trek 29er full suspension through the same terrain.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Mini Trail; thanks for mentioning the used market. That stuck with me and the day before we went to town I searched Craigslist, Anchorage. The Boris I got was on the first page and as we would be I town in the morning. I contacted the seller. Its the first time in 7 years that everything fell into place. There actually were other fairly good deals on some Pugsleysand a KHS 3000 . But they were all 19" and larger frames. And I feel good about already having a fatty that my wife can comfortably ride. 
Now that I'm more used to it . The Boris doesn't look quite as Bodatious as it did. But when we both first saw it our mouths about dropped open. It looked HUGE compared to what we were used to. 
Thanks again everyone for all the helpful tips and advice. 
Now that I've had my hands on a KHS 3000 with 4.8" Snowshoes on it I have something to gauge the Boris by. So far tho even the Boris is revolutionary in comparison to all our bikes previously ridden. And as I haven't ridden in a long time I don't notice it being slow. Seems to truck right along to me.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, had a Boris in a larger frame size been available around here I would have bought it. But. The ordering and waiting just is too stressful for me. 
So I got a Cogburn CB4 in Realtree Snow Camo finish. Size L/XL. It was almost double the $1K , But it is just perfect for my needs. This winter I'll find out if I need wider tires than the 4.5" wide that the CB4 can run. Atm it has the oem Surly Nate tires on it in non holed Rollin Daryl rims. Which I prefer. One less thing that can potentially go wrong. I got this bike from an lbs and they have a great service plan. I plan on putting white bits on it. Handlebars, grips, stem, seat post and considering white On One Floaters that I will stud, if I find the rubber they r made from will take the cold. The country side around here will get tracked up with snow go tracks through out the winter so there will be no end to the fat bike trails I can ride. And my goal is to have a bike that a coyote can look at but not see. At least not be spooked by.


----------



## ReconMarine (Aug 19, 2015)

Maybe we were lucky but we bought 2 brand new Mukuks for $1300 each from a local dealer that had leftover stock..


----------



## ReconMarine (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello Glen, I'm about like you but just a tad older. 61, 250 with a bad left wheel that needs either to be replaced or long term, intense PT. I'll find out in a week.
Just got into the Fat Bike thing and loving it..hopefully I'll never ride at minus 60 but it does get cool here in Wisconsin.

Best of luck,
Nick


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Nick; I don't "plan" on riding in that cold a weather. But, you know what can happen to plans . 
Which Mukluk did u get? . I'm guessing the 3 . I wanted to try one out but the only color the shop had was plum. So I got the Cogburn instead. However, I wouldn't be surprised if I don't get a Muk3 at some point. I'de love to have a Mukluk ( Walrus Hide and Fat) that had room to spare with the 2xl Snowshoes. 
That's not a reality yet so I'm wanting to see what comes out in 2016. 1300$ is a steal of a deal on a Mukluk. Congratulations. 
I just spin along at between 40 and 60 rpm and keep the resistance on the pedals light to moderate and don't over do it. This past weeks arborist work set me back a bit with my left knee. But spinning along on my bike makes it feel a lot better than any otc pain meds does. !!


----------



## ReconMarine (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks....yes, I thought that $1300 for a new Muk was a heck of a deal. They are both fun bikes and if I ever get mine back from my 13 year old I'm sure I'll love it even more.

Yup, I know all about plans...looking at cold weather now..as I sit in my AC house while it is 95 outside.

Knee is bad, MRI and maybe knee replacement..

Nick


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Good thing for a kid to work for. Hope he doesn't loose it for u . 
I didn't believe how much a bike would help my knees. . I figured the bike would b way cheaper than doctors . And if they didn't work out I could always pedal 
them.  . 
I'm trying to make my parts last as long as I can. Does your wife ride with u? . That has helped me. Except now she is beginning to learn what turning 50 and getting into shape feels like. Because I've worked outdoors all my life I'm very used to the things my bod goes thru to get in shape. She is learning. :-( .


----------



## ReconMarine (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes, we often ride together. The part of Wisconsin in which we live is very hilly with loads of great sweeping turns. I also have a Salsa Vaya which I find myself on more than the Mukluk. 
Trying to keep my parts also but somedays I just want them to take out the knee, fix it and put it all back. Oh to be 30 again.
Look for me on Facebook if you'd like....Nick Kovacs


----------



## Aly (Sep 14, 2015)

Did anyone try the Gravity Knockout Complete Fat Bike ?
BikeIsland.com - Bicycle Parts, Accessories and Clothing at Affordable Prices with Free Shipping

Is it a good deal for the 299$ ?


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Aly said:


> Did anyone try the Gravity Knockout Complete Fat Bike ?
> BikeIsland.com - Bicycle Parts, Accessories and Clothing at Affordable Prices with Free Shipping
> 
> Is it a good deal for the 299$ ?


That's not a fatbike per se, rather a 26+ since it only fits 3.0 tires.


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

Aly said:


> Did anyone try the Gravity Knockout Complete Fat Bike ?
> BikeIsland.com - Bicycle Parts, Accessories and Clothing at Affordable Prices with Free Shipping
> 
> Is it a good deal for the 299$ ?


Yes...I did...I bought just the frame and build it up with 85mm wheel with Origin8 Captiv8or 26x3.5 tires on it (actual width is 3.8" on an 80mm wheel)

I put a 1x10 X7/X9 drivetrain on it with Elixir9 203mm rotor up front and 140mm rotor with BB7 out back..

My build up of one is pretty well documented on this thread and over on Rat Rod Bikes......

I use it as my exercise bike...mine came in at 27lbs...it's an "ok" bike that I let friends cruise around on...but NOT for much more than flatland cruising and beach cruising.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

did the captivators on the 80mm rims fit in back ok? how much clearance?


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

watts888 said:


> did the captivators on the 80mm rims fit in back ok? how much clearance?


There was not enough clearance....I had to (spread) the chainstays with a scissor jack just to get 4mm of clearance on each side (that's with 35psi in the tires though)

on 50mm wheels, they *might* fit w/o much trouble.


----------



## Aly (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks Shank3r
I did read your comments on Rod Rat and was very helpful on deciding this purchase.
I was now asking about the package that comes with the complete bike.
It seems they are adding a 150$ worth wheels:
BikeIsland.com - Bicycle Parts, Accessories and Clothing at Affordable Prices with Free Shipping
and an Alivio Front and Rear Derailleur and other low end components

What do you think of the overall setup ?


----------



## Orphere (Sep 20, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Frammed Wolftrax is with the extra $$ than the Minnesota 2.0?


----------



## K_B (Aug 15, 2015)

Orphere said:


> Does anyone know if the Frammed Wolftrax is with the extra $$ than the Minnesota 2.0?


I have not ridden one myself yet, but according to the Framed website the geometry (numbers-wise) is the same as their Alaskan model which is what I have. I much prefer the fit on the Alaskan versus the Minnesota which I rode for a season before getting the Alaskan.

You sit more upright and slightly further back on the AK than on the Minnesota. It rides more like a trail bike whereas the Minnesota rides more like a cross-country bike, if that makes any sense. If you can, go test-ride both as there is a noticeable difference in fit between the two.

If it were me, I'd take a risk and get the WolfTrax based on the fit alone. The base model uses all the same components as the Minnesota so the extra money is really only paying for a different frame. It will also be a little lighter.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

This is another one of my ignorance borne questions. What is a cross country bike?


----------



## TechEdge (May 11, 2014)

Wheeler SAVANA - I paid $999 right on the knocker but there was a $70 delivery fee because I didn't live in Victoria. If this link doesn't work then search "Wheeler fat" in eBay cycling.

2015 Wheeler Snow Beach Sand FAT Mountain Bike 21" | eBay

I used this bike to cycle the Canning Stock Route (CSR) in August and part of September 2015. 1,650km over 25 days of cycling. Only problem was with the poorly sealed pedals. Standard seat wasn't up to 25 days of outback corrugations, but that was my fault for not realizing I should have bought a proper off-road seat separately.

Expect to pay an extra $1,000 for anything better - SAVANA is fantastic value-for-money. See my recent post(s) in this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fat-wheeled-fat-bike-third-wheel-trailer-912502.html#post12213303


----------



## K_B (Aug 15, 2015)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> This is another one of my ignorance borne questions. What is a cross country bike?


In a nutshell, a cross-country style mountain bike is designed mainly to be fast and agile and a good climber with a more aggressive, forward-biased riding position. A trail bike is designed to be a little more relaxed; in both riding position and handling. Here's a good (although lengthy) explanation between the two:


----------



## GiantBren (Mar 6, 2015)

I plan on getting a Framed minnesota 1.0 soon,seems $750 is good price for me.


----------



## Jamesjohn85 (Jul 11, 2015)

Does anyone dirt jump one of these bikes? Looks like it would fun to do


----------



## osebrevo (Oct 4, 2015)

Great thread with lots of info. I am currently looking at the following.

KHS 500 or 1000
Norco Bigfoot 6.2

That Motobecane Boris X7 is interesting. I laid the Boris over the KHS in this photo. The second photo is the Bigfoot over the KHS 500. Also circle a few differences between the Boris and the KHS. I test rode the 17" Bigfoot and loved it. Still undecided though, but leaning towards the Bigfoot.


----------



## Forcemajeure (Aug 30, 2014)

got a brand new Mongoose Argus for $900 here in Philippines frame size is only small
no regrets from my end


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

The Wheeler Savana seems to be similar to the Bikesdirect Motobecane Lurch. The u sprung version no?


----------



## Biker4 (Oct 26, 2015)

If anyone is interested in buying a Framed Fat bike. I have a coupon code for The House - Outdoor Gear, Outerwear & Bikes - Save up to 70% The code is: FAT7304


----------



## Aquielis (Oct 30, 2015)

I chose the single speed Raw Black Soul Stomper from Soul Beach Cruisers. It isn't your traditional fat bike. Take a BMX bike and give it growth hormones, a bad attitude and performance enhancing drugs and you get a slight idea the kind of beast you can ride. At $699 it was at a price point that I could afford but I didn't feel like, nor was I settling.


----------



## JPaul (Sep 18, 2010)

This seems like a good deal for a sub-$1k, 190mm-framed bike, SE [email protected] @$799:

[email protected] Complete Bike - 2015 - Shop Complete Bikes and Frames On Sale | Steep & Cheap


----------



## agarner (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey all, I searched for a fat bike that wouldn't break the bank and after searching far and wide it seemed like the Bikes Direct, Framed Minn, and a the SE [email protected] 

Price wise, I found the SE [email protected] on Nashbar and got it for $614. If you sign up for their email list they send you pretty insane deals. Other sites sell the same bike for hundreds more. 

Bike has a 190+ spacing in the rear, which is sweet. I wasn't crazy about the triple up front, but I will just get rid if it wears out. Samox is a decent build, and way better than the Minnesota's that I demoed. 

Just thought I would add my two cents. Let me know if you have any questions as there are few reviews on the SE [email protected]


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Sounds like you got a very good deal! What tires come on it?


----------



## agarner (Nov 21, 2015)

*Se [email protected] Tires*



Cold Trigger Finger said:


> Sounds like you got a very good deal! What tires come on it?


They come with a Chaoyang 4 inch. I didn't think they would be all that great. But the are honestly better than the Vee Mission tire. The tread pattern is really pretty aggressive and not terrible.

I will probably upgrade for for winter here in NH if they really suck however.


----------



## Ridaho (Oct 19, 2015)

Considering buying my first fat bike. Would be for winter use only. Looking at the diamondback el Oso grande and the Minnesota 2.2 I can get both for ~ 1000$ I have some spare parts lying around ( hydraulic brakes, 1x crankset, derailleur) so I'm mostly looking at the frame and wheelset. DB has thru axels and wider hub spacing, is this going to be a better option for potential future upgrades?


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> Sounds like you got a very good deal! What tires come on it?





agarner said:


> They come with a Chaoyang 4 inch. I didn't think they would be all that great. But the are honestly better than the Vee Mission tire. The tread pattern is really pretty aggressive and not terrible.
> 
> I will probably upgrade for for winter here in NH if they really suck however.


I had those tires last year on my 6.3 Bigfoot. The only fat bike tire I rode last year so nothing to compare to. Initially, based on horrible reviews of Vee Missions and similar bottom of the barrel tires, I thought I would have to replace them for sure after first snow, but they surprised me. Didn't experience any major issues and rode all winter on them.

This year I got a new bike with Floaters. They do have more grip, although we just got a dusting of snow so far so will have to wait to see what they can do, but most importantly they have nice big side lugs. My only real complaint regarding those Chaoyang tires was that they really needed one more row of lugs on the side. I thought they were a decent budget tire, although in all fairness best suited for 3 season riding. Now waiting for my order of Dillinger 4's and a bag of carbide studs.


----------



## agarner (Nov 21, 2015)

*Se [email protected]*

Good to hear that the Chaoyang isn't a complete waste! All of these >$1000 bikes get some sort of cheaper tire.

Anyone here ever run a larger front tire with a 4" in back?


----------



## PHRANQUY (Dec 14, 2010)

Ridaho said:


> Considering buying my first fat bike. Would be for winter use only. Looking at the diamondback el Oso grande and the Minnesota 2.2 I can get both for ~ 1000$ I have some spare parts lying around ( hydraulic brakes, 1x crankset, derailleur) so I'm mostly looking at the frame and wheelset. DB has thru axels and wider hub spacing, is this going to be a better option for potential future upgrades?


I received my Origin8 Amarok on Friday, put a few miles on it already and super happy with it. Rides a lot like some other bikes I demoed over the years, and will allow me to slowly step into something nicer in the future.


----------



## dayooper (Nov 21, 2015)

You may want to check if there's an LBS near you carrying the Framed Wolftrax, it's got a larger rear (197) and can take up to 5" tire. It's also got a nice hydroformed frame with some internal cable routing and starts at $1000; plus, the shop may offer you to swap the tires for something different, if interested.



Ridaho said:


> Considering buying my first fat bike. Would be for winter use only. Looking at the diamondback el Oso grande and the Minnesota 2.2 I can get both for ~ 1000$ I have some spare parts lying around ( hydraulic brakes, 1x crankset, derailleur) so I'm mostly looking at the frame and wheelset. DB has thru axels and wider hub spacing, is this going to be a better option for potential future upgrades?


----------



## thenry (Jun 1, 2008)

agarner said:


> Hey all, I searched for a fat bike that wouldn't break the bank and after searching far and wide it seemed like the Bikes Direct, Framed Minn, and a the SE [email protected]
> 
> Price wise, I found the SE [email protected] on Nashbar and got it for $614. If you sign up for their email list they send you pretty insane deals. Other sites sell the same bike for hundreds more.
> 
> ...


How are you liking the bike. Nashbar has it on sale again and I am seriously looking at it. Have you had a chance to test it out in any snow by chance?


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

thenry said:


> How are you liking the bike. Nashbar has it on sale again and I am seriously looking at it. Have you had a chance to test it out in any snow by chance?


I'm looking at the same bike. Just wondering how it compares to the boris x5.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

Raleigh just released a new steel 170mm bike with 4" CY tires. It's got trail bike geometry based on the Tokul, which is a hardtail with 120/130mm travel. The bike fits Specialized Ground Control 4.6 tires too.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## thenry (Jun 1, 2008)

RUBZERK said:


> I'm looking at the same bike. Just wondering how it compares to the boris x5.


It can take bigger tires than the Boris. Not sure if you are planning on snow but if so it sounds like the wider the better. I just ordered a fat bike so this is not from personal experience.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

thenry said:


> It can take bigger tires than the Boris. Not sure if you are planning on snow but if so it sounds like the wider the better. I just ordered a fat bike so this is not from personal experience.


Is went with the Mongoose Vinson. First fat bike, small investment.


----------



## thenry (Jun 1, 2008)

RUBZERK said:


> Is went with the Mongoose Vinson. First fat bike, small investment.


Congrats! Hope you enjoy the new ride!


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

Raleigh Pardner fitted with 4.6 Specialized Ground Control tyres. Rear tyre clears everything but is close to the front mech. It probably would throw snow on it. Best go 1X or get a better front mech on it.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have been reading a lot on budget fat bikes, I kind of want one to keep at my office to get around base since I generally vanpool to work and don't have a way around. I can pick up one of those Pardners for $599.99 new through December. Seems like a really good deal, I need to go ride one.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

smithe68 said:


> I have been reading a lot on budget fat bikes, I kind of want one to keep at my office to get around base since I generally vanpool to work and don't have a way around. I can pick up one of those Pardners for $599.99 new through December. Seems like a really good deal, I need to go ride one.


I saw that same deal at This Bike Life. for $599 you cant go wrong. I bought the mongoose vinson for $333 shipped after tax. Not quite as nice of a build, but its half the price.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

moefosho said:


> I saw that same deal at This Bike Life. for $599 you cant go wrong. I bought the mongoose vinson for $333 shipped after tax. Not quite as nice of a build, but its half the price.


That's where I saw it. I would consider something like the Vinson, or other budget minded bikes, but they only come in one size normally and I am way too tall for that. I went up to TBL Saturday but they didn't have an XL in, actually they were down to M and SM. Oh well, I will find something at some point.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

For anyone looking for a nice, but fairly inexpensive fat bike, Surly just dropped the price of the Pugsley to $899. SS version is $799.


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

cassa89 said:


> For anyone looking for a nice, but fairly inexpensive fat bike, Surly just dropped the price of the Pugsley to $899. SS version is $799.


Its a nice starter but the frame will only accept tires up to 3.8" wide on 84mm rims.


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

dariusf said:


> Its a nice starter but the frame will only accept tires up to 3.8" wide on 84mm rims.


It is far more than a starter. For many, a 4" tired fat bike is plenty and likely a better choice than a 5" tired bike.

It works great in most sand and snow conditions and is a better dirt trail bike than a 5" bike. The bigger tires do help in the worst conditions, but the difference is not necessary for a lot of fatty riding.


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

Chader09 said:


> It is far more than a starter. For many, a 4" tired fat bike is plenty and likely a better choice than a 5" tired bike.
> 
> It works great in most sand and snow conditions and is a better dirt trail bike than a 5" bike. The bigger tires do help in the worst conditions, but the difference is not necessary for a lot of fatty riding.


That's true but while 5" is not best choice for many conditions and not always preferable, I run 4.25 most of the time, a frame limit of 3.8 is quite limiting in terms of options. There are many great tires over that size that will be out of range. I think size compatibility should be one of the considerations when investing in a new bike.


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

Another thing I would add is studded tires for winter snow riding. Hitting a sun exposed icy patch of a trail is not fun and can be very dangerous. Option to run a nice studded tire should be high on the list for people that might ride on snowy trails. Are there any factory fat tire options under 4"? Excluding home made stuff? Perhaps more will be available in the future


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

I have yet to see a better deal than the SE [email protected] They have them at performance for $999, and are clearing out the 2015 at Nashbar for $800 (they are almost identical to the 2016). I bought one with their 25% off and free shipping and so paid $599 delivered. It's got a 9-spd, 190mm thru-axle symmetrical rear, tapered head tube, double butted hydroformed frame, 100mm rims and BB. It's a good bike as is and a great platform for upgrading.


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

I just bought a Surly Ice Cream Truck Ops for $1199 at my LBS. Surly is apparently reducing inventory and have some select fat bikes on sale while their inventory last.

You can now, put the Pugsley SS -$799 (only in a few sizes), Pugsley -$899 and Pugsley Ops -$999 into your Fat bikes under $1000 list; until Surly runs out of their inventory or they go off sale. Check your LBS.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't know if it's a Christmas thing, or just over the weekend, but if you are near a Scheels sporting goods store, they had this guy for something like $800-900 (don't remember exactly and didn't want my wife to think I was for looking at another bike). Decent 10-speed build with 4.7" tires.
Fuji Wendigo All Terrain Bike | Scheels


----------



## BigTomC (Jul 28, 2014)

Sandman29 said:


> I just bought a Surly Ice Cream Truck Ops for $1199 at my LBS. Surly is apparently reducing inventory and have some select fat bikes on sale while their inventory last.


Congrats! I just did the same thing!


----------



## safme (Oct 8, 2009)

Just picked up a new Nashbar fat bike. With sale and coupon codes, got it for $720. Great bike. Aluminum frame, X5 components, 2x 10 setup, tapered head tube, 4" tires. It does have a 170mm rear axle and only one set of water bottle braze on's but oh well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

since surly pugs are so tough to find in my area for the discounted price, i am looking at a origin8 amarok xlt. There is only one person on this site that had one, and i can find no other information. any other opinions about it?


----------



## Nit4FUN (Jan 5, 2016)

*Good Base to Work With*

What is a good bike under $1000 that I can easily upgrade as I want. A couple musts are Rockshox capable, front and back through maxles and I want a cross country type frame (more MT Bike) not Pugsley type. Prefer a 1x, I don't want a front derailer but not an absolute.

Again - looking for a good platform for under $1000

Thanks


----------



## dayooper (Nov 21, 2015)

Nit4FUN said:


> What is a good bike under $1000 that I can easily upgrade as I want. A couple musts are Rockshox capable, front and back through maxles and I want a cross country type frame (more MT Bike) not Pugsley type. Prefer a 1x, I don't want a front derailer but not an absolute.
> 
> Again - looking for a good platform for under $1000
> 
> Thanks


You're not going to have many options meeting all those criteria for under $1k, but I'm sure someone else will chime in (I assume you read the thread and it wasn't mentioned?). I believe there are one or two models of Motobecane at $1100 with TAs and tapered headtube for shock, but you'd need to convert to 1x. I believe the Framed wolftrax has a $1000 or $1100 model with tapered headtube, 1x, and front TA, but not rear.


----------



## Nit4FUN (Jan 5, 2016)

dayooper - thanks for the reply. I know I might be asking a lot. I am just diving in and starting to learn. I figured I would shoot for the stars and make adjustments if needed. 
Thank you


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

dayooper said:


> I believe the Framed wolftrax has a $1000 or $1100 model with tapered headtube, 1x, and front TA, but not rear.


The Framed MN 2.2 (999.95) and 3.0 like the Wolf trax will have near the same pricepoint, but no rear thru axle and can't be converted to one either. One thing the Wolftrax has is internal cable routing and 3 mounting points on the front fork for a cage. Spec level should be the same for all 3 as well. There is a deal still going at the House for 100 off. The wheels are supposed to be tubeless ready, but may require the cut tube method.


----------



## Nit4FUN (Jan 5, 2016)

dbhammercycle said:


> The Framed MN 2.2 (999.95) and 3.0 like the Wolf trax will have near the same pricepoint, but no rear thru axle and can't be converted to one either. One thing the Wolftrax has is internal cable routing and 3 mounting points on the front fork for a cage. Spec level should be the same for all 3 as well. There is a deal still going at the House for 100 off. The wheels are supposed to be tubeless ready, but may require the cut tube method.


I really like the Framed bikes. I was just on the House site. They don't carry any Wolftrax, which is the one I am leaning towards. I am just frustrated that I live in a huge bicycle community (Madison WI) and no one seems to carry Framed bikes within an hours drive.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

There's only maybe 20 dealers nationwide. I was at the House yesterday and they have the Wolftrax there, but perhaps since it is the newest model it's not on their site. I'll be going back today and will ask them about it. Perhaps you can call them and see if you can purchase from them over the phone. It is a 1-800 number and is free. You can find the specs on the Framed site.


----------



## Nit4FUN (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you!! I will do that!


----------



## dayooper (Nov 21, 2015)

Agreed. I preferred the Wolftrax and AK for geo (rode both) over the 2.2, but Wolftrax takes a larger tire in the rear which was key for me. Ultimately, I went in a different direction, but really liked the Framed bikes too.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

The 3.0 xwt is a 4.7 tire, 190mm hub width. 4in for me will be plenty big, the 190 just looked too big and I didn't like how the chainstays looked to accommodate it, personal opinion. The 2.2 does have a very short eff top tube, but I put a 750 bar on it to compensate. I figure I'll ride it until the warranty is up and decide if I want to upgrade to something else. The other thing I thought may happen is people selling used rear 170 hub wheels so maybe I'll get a chance for a nicer wheel at some point next season. First fatty, 10spd, and tapered head tube for me so I tried to make the best decision I could for my pricepoint.


----------



## dayooper (Nov 21, 2015)

That's right, the 3.0 did have the bigger capacity. Bottom line is Framed has a pretty nice spread of models for a variety of preferences, and all are a good price.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^Agreed.


----------



## Nit4FUN (Jan 5, 2016)

dayooper said:


> Agreed. I preferred the Wolftrax and AK for geo (rode both) over the 2.2, but Wolftrax takes a larger tire in the rear which was key for me. Ultimately, I went in a different direction, but really liked the Framed bikes too.


What did you end up getting?

Tomorrow I am going to go test ride a Pugs and an Ice Cream Truck. The ICT is out of my price range. Wish the OPs was still in stock.

I just need to get on a Framed bike to see what I think. I have to drive an hour or more to make that happen


----------



## dayooper (Nov 21, 2015)

Nit4FUN said:


> What did you end up getting?
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to go test ride a Pugs and an Ice Cream Truck. The ICT is out of my price range. Wish the OPs was still in stock.
> 
> I just need to get on a Framed bike to see what I think. I have to drive an hour or more to make that happen


Well, I ended up bumping my budget a bit as I got into it  ... ended up going with the Motobecane Sturgis Bullet, as it best met my criteria. I was really close to the Wolftrax, but ended up with carbon fork (sold bluto, bought carbon fork), 2x for winter riding, along with the TR Mulefut rims (that was big), TAs and crank upgrade for a total of $1350 delivered.


----------



## dabbindan (Aug 23, 2010)

i will get a motobecaine fb4 delivered tomorrow from bike island for $650. sram x5 derailleur/shifters, sram db1 hydraulic brakes, 6061 frame. having to go up to $1500 to find similarly fitted bikes (i think). am i missing something or was this a great deal?


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

dabbindan said:


> i will get a motobecaine fb4 delivered tomorrow from bike island for $650. sram x5 derailleur/shifters, sram db1 hydraulic brakes, 6061 frame. having to go up to $1500 to find similarly fitted bikes (i think). am i missing something or was this a great deal?


Bike Island bikes are seconds/thirds?? etc? Basically a scratch & dent or something worse wrong with the bike. Look carefully at the description to see what is actually wrong with the bike.

The bike is also 135mm offset hubs (like the pugsley) so thats a matter more of preference, but this bike and a $1500 bike (pugsley, Charge, spec, trek, etc) are definitely different levels.


----------



## dayooper (Nov 21, 2015)

dabbindan said:


> i will get a motobecaine fb4 delivered tomorrow from bike island for $650. sram x5 derailleur/shifters, sram db1 hydraulic brakes, 6061 frame. having to go up to $1500 to find similarly fitted bikes (i think). am i missing something or was this a great deal?


I'll agree with the poster above that you'd want to double check what's dinged up (edit: you probably already have, since it's being delivered today!), but my understanding is the BI bike issues are only cosmetic. I'll disagree that the other bikes mentioned are automatically at "different levels", as that's dependent on how they're spec'd and not necessarily the case (aside from brand name). The moto frames are quality, and the components are the components (which you can compare). That sounds like a quality ride for a great price, assuming the flaws aren't anything significant. I'd guess there's probably a thread here discussing that model specifically.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've bought multiple bikes off bikeisland, and they've all been good. They definitely have stuff wrong with them though, but that's usually documented in the description. Normally scrapes from shipping, but if you don't put at least a couple scrapes on your bike, you're not riding properly. Almost all the bikes I've bought were missing forks. That was fine with me because the OEM speced suntour XCT forks are junk anyway. They still have the full "warranty", which boils down to bikeisland will normally work with you if something is messed up that shouldn't be messed up. This is usually by giving you back some money or sending replacement parts out. labor is still on you though.

The bikeisland stuff has the same issues that bikesdirect bikes have. The derailure and shifter are nice, but other areas are skimped on. Cheap no name stems, handlebars, and seatposts. Strong, but heavy. Low end ball and cone hubs with cheap straight gauge spokes. They're assembled well, and I beat the snot out of some WTB rims on formula hubs for over 2 years, but they're heavy. Comparable to deore 525 or SRAM 306 hubs, just without the ability to easily get replacement freehubs.


----------



## dayooper (Nov 21, 2015)

The bikeisland stuff has the same issues that bikesdirect bikes have. The derailure and shifter are nice, but other areas are skimped on. Cheap no name stems, handlebars, and seatposts. Strong, but heavy. Low end ball and cone hubs with cheap straight gauge spokes. They're assembled well, and I beat the snot out of some WTB rims on formula hubs for over 2 years, but they're heavy. Comparable to deore 525 or SRAM 306 hubs, just without the ability to easily get replacement freehubs.[/QUOTE]

True on the lower end models, as is also the case for most sub-$1500-2000 bikes sold locally.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Nit4FUN said:


> I really like the Framed bikes. I was just on the House site. They don't carry any Wolftrax, which is the one I am leaning towards. I am just frustrated that I live in a huge bicycle community (Madison WI) and no one seems to carry Framed bikes within an hours drive.


The Wolftrax models are designed to be sold in local bike shops who are Framed Dealers - something to set apart from the Framed Minnesota models sold online I believe. Hope that helps.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^ I was just writing that response as you posted it. That's what I learned from the House guys yesterday. I didn't post last night because I was out in the snow. The House guys said you could call them and talk to them about it. They made it sound like you could purchase from them and have it shipped to you Nit4FUN


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

The problem with Diadora and many around 650$ is about 36 teeth in the front plus the extra weight it is simply not designed to go uphill. 
Put on better wheels
Put on better tires
the transmission still creates problems in my opinion.
The Norco Bigfoot 6.3 is about 1060$canadian with decent specs to avoid pushing it too often.
You are welcome to correct me if i am wrong, i am a newbie


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

33red said:


> The problem with Diadora and many around 650$ is about 36 teeth in the front plus the extra weight it is simply not designed to go uphill.
> Put on better wheels
> Put on better tires
> the transmission still creates problems in my opinion.
> ...


Diadora Artico is 2x9 (or even 2x8, can't remember anymore) drivetrain so granny gear would be anywhere from 22-26? I've seen one in person and yes it was quite heavy, I would guesstimate around 38lbs, just shy of 40. Then again, my own Fatty is at least 36lbs , but I don't really care...

I second the 6.3, had a 2015 as my first fat bike. Great bike to start on especially if you're outside of US and BD, Framed and Mongoose (Vinson) bikes are not available.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Just got my wife a SE [email protected] from Nashbar for $640 delivered. Anything I need to know about the wheels? Can't find much on them. Brands of rims and hubs? Easy to set up tubeless?

If the bike would have had a 15mm TA it would have been about perfect. I figure I can spend another $300 and put on a XT 1x11 drivetrain and if the brakes or tires suck drop another $100 and have a pretty sweet bike for about $1000


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

My guess is they are either Weinmann or similar, which pretty much mean Split tube for tubeless and also using some form of Sill foam. If those are Vee Mission tires, plan on replacing those and they aren't very good. Prices are from $60~$70 to $150ish (more for studded) per tire. 

If brakes suck you could do BB7's if you want mech or go with Shimano XT.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

I have read they don't ship with the Mission anymore. Why don't the Weinmann work with tape for tubeless? They also seem to be an interesting width at 93mm.

Yeah for brakes I will go with m785. Can get a set for about $150


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

yourrealdad said:


> I have read they don't ship with the Mission anymore. Why don't the Weinmann work with tape for tubeless? They also seem to be an interesting width at 93mm.
> 
> Yeah for brakes I will go with m785. Can get a set for about $150


There is a whole big thread about Weinmann HL-80 tubeless woes. The bottom line, it's spit tube and foam has been the only semi-reliable method. It's possible that they aren't Weinmann but since much hasn't been said/found about them, they most likely aren't tubeless rims (UST, etc)


----------



## Nit4FUN (Jan 5, 2016)

Went a different direction. Picked up a Surly Wednesday. Having the 2x switched out for a 1x. Pick up this week!! Super excited!!

I liked what I read about the Framed bikes. Wish I could of test rid a Wolftrax. But the nearest dealer is 2 hours away. I picked the Wednesday over the Pugsley b/c it is more upgradeable. Tapered head tube and also the Wednesday felt just like riding my Trek 830. That is what I wanted. More than I wanted to spend, but I think I will be happy in the long run.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Nit4FUN said:


> Went a different direction. Picked up a Surly Wednesday. Having the 2x switched out for a 1x. Pick up this week!! .


Please let us know the weight


----------



## Nit4FUN (Jan 5, 2016)

33red said:


> Please let us know the weight


Lol! You got me there, it's a fattie. Hoping to lose a bit from losing the 2x. Eventually I'll pick up some lighter wheels. But still think it's going to be around 36 or more...I was told I can go tubeless also, so that might help a bit too. Otherwise don't talk about her weight in front of her, she gets self conscious


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

As long as you're super excited with the Wednesday there's no need to lament the possibility of the Wolftrax. If the 3 shops that I called last Sunday had been open it's very possible that I would be riding a Pugsley instead of the MN 2.2. That said I'm happy with my purchase. The weight I saved with the aluminum frame is a trade-off for me, since a steel frame would dampen more of the trail/road vibrations. So thankfully I have big tires. Also, you're not likely to save much weight with the loss of a chain ring and shifter and you're right about it being a fat-tire from Surly and not a weight weenie carbon build. There's a guy at the end of my block who has an ICT, the weight doesn't seem to bother him at all. Get out there and ride to put a smile on your face, that's all that matters.

On a side note, those guys at Surly sure do like the Addams family kids.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

. 
Your last sentence is quotably appripo . What size tires will the Wednesday take ? Also, What is all the fuss about going tubeless???? 
The hell people seem to go thru , It doesn't seem to be worth all the fuss. 
Unless everyone on here makes a living winning bike races. It seems to be some form of ocd. I never even heard of tubeless bike tires until I joined here. If I had an ICT. I would be riding the thing everyday !


----------



## Dfinnegan71 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Reid Hercules*



Greenfin said:


> We all know about Framed, Bikes Direct and Walgoose. Any one else apart of this box of crayons? :thumbsup:


Fairly new to the game, Reid Hercules and the Ares.

Hercules Fat Bike » Reid Bikes


----------



## Idahomountain (Nov 5, 2011)

+100 and you get a real bike with ALL modern standards
197 Thru. 150 Thru. Suspension Corrected ETC!!!! 
Felt Double Double 70 Brand New! - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^ Boo


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

I picked up a origin 8 Amarok XLT today at the Westminster Md swap meet for $650 new with warranty from one of my LBS. Took it in the woods on some singletrack and had a good time with it. The price was right and could not resist. If it turns out I like the bike I will do some upgrades to the drive train and other components. Just looked outside and lowe and behold it is snowing in Maryland and I just got a fat bike! Am off tomorrow and will go play! I am Excited! 

Bill


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Bill; that looks like a very good deal . The only thing I can see that I would change right off in the chain ring. The specs say it.is a 32 tooth. Which for.Me is fine for a 2x set up. But on a 1x I would want a 22~26 t and maybe a 40~44 in the rear. 
It looks like Bud&Lou will fit right on so your float will b good . 
Good deal !!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice bike. I also prefer the 24 or 26T chainring for 1x fatbike with snow duty in mind, but I don't know if it would fit with those 4.9" tires. If you try to use the inner chainring position (assuming the crankset has the 64 BCD holes drilled), almost guaranteed to rub. Spec's say it's got a single 33T ring, which should match up with a 104BCD crankset. Time to grab a 30T narrow wide.
Product Description | Origin8


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't think it will work with the 4.9" tires. It is real tight now. am toying with trying to switch it over to 1x10 or 11. I definitely ran out of gear on a few climbs. Here is a question being new to the fat world. are the components the same on the fat bike as a mountain bike. I know the bb and cranks are not the same but i would believe the rest are the same.Seeing on ebay x9 groups for $400-500 new. She has a 120mm crank so need to see what is out there. for now am gonna run it. Took it out in the snow today and what a blast! I am now in a sling! found I must be a little more careful in tight spaces. Was on a nice decent that I rid regularly on my flash. Found that the fatty was a bit tighter and caught a pedal on a small tree.( That's why they call em fat I guess) Went flying and landed on my shoulder. Bike flew over me and landed in front. Picked myself up ,put the bike back together and rode 2 more hours. Tore some ligaments and stretches some tendons. The bike seems to have survived ok though.

What fun though!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

fishboy316 said:


> ...are the components the same on the fat bike as a mountain bike. I know the bb and cranks are not the same but i would believe the rest are the same.


For the most part, yes. fork/frame, bottom bracket, axles lengths, and obviously the tires/rims. Everything else is pretty much standard stuff. However, I wouldn't buy a "groupset" for this. If you want to go 10-speed, I'd stick with an x7 or x9 rear derailure, shifter, chain, and raceface NW 30T chainring. Throw in a sunrace 11-42 10-speed cassette, and you're good. Out the door cost should be less than $250-300.

If you haven't checked yet, make sure the crankset uses the 110mm 4-bolt pattern. If it uses a 5 bolt or the spider thing, more options might be available.


----------



## davethebiker (Feb 1, 2016)

Picked up a Charge Cooker Maxi 1 today off eBay for 500 bucks, should be here in about a week. I'll be sure to post up when I get it!


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

Here goes, trying to post pics of my fatty. Went to sports med at the hospital and all will be fine. Hand and shoulder are sprained. Will take about 3-6 weeks for recovery. I say 3!

20160215_132826_zps5smn1djo.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

that's are big tires. I sorta have tire envy.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

They are pretty huge! Almost rediculous! The response from the neighbors is "What the hell is that!!!". I think I love the darn thing. I have a question though. Looking at wide range cassettes and came across this thing. It is a 9spd that has a 42t added to it. What do you know about it. I have been looking at some x9 componets and saw this. And what about the sunrace cassettes anyone have one? Are they worth a darn? Feel like I am going to be riding this bike for a while so I need to add a gear for climbing. Guess I need to research what i can do to make this thing mine. any advuce would be appreaciated. 

Dave that's a good deal on the cooker. Good luck with it.


----------



## davethebiker (Feb 1, 2016)

My Cooker came in on Saturday, and I was able to get it built up that night. Haven't had a chance to get out and rip around on it yet though. Should be able to Wednesday for a bit in the morning.

Based on the condition (eBay find) I am beyond happy with the pricing, I think I came out pretty well on this one. It was relisted a few times, and has a replacement fork on it. Seller stated it was a floor model and the fork was damaged.

Everything else is pretty much MINT.

$500 was a steal.

36.6 lbs as pictured.


----------



## NitrousOxide (Mar 7, 2009)

Just resurrected a old forum membership I had forgotten about, to join an active fat bike community with my 6-week old Voodoo Wazoo. At £395 new, I think it qualifies for less than $1000.:thumbsup:


----------



## Averbuks (Oct 24, 2014)

Any good deals out there currently on frames only? Looking to slowly build my first fat bike on a budget.

Thanks


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Averbuks said:


> Any good deals out there currently on frames only? Looking to slowly build my first fat bike on a budget.
> 
> Thanks


Check the Great Deal thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fat-bike-great-deal-thread-948598-4.html

I posted earlier about 9Zero7 had frame and forks for $450 USD in purple.

Pro Deal Purple Frameset Special (Color-Matched Fork Included) - Fatbikes


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Averbuks said:


> Any good deals out there currently on frames only? Looking to slowly build my first fat bike on a budget.
> 
> Thanks


I think the On One's fatty and fatty trails are on sale right now too. Hard to beat the 907 deal though if that's what you want. Otherwise, take a look at your CL offerings. I've seen a number of options posted since it's the end of the fat season for some.

On-One Fatty Trail | On - One


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

My re commendation , for what it's worth. . Get a frame and fork that is at least big enough to fit Bud+Lou s . If your on a budget atm you can go with a basic wheel set to save $$$ . 
But if later on you find you REALLY WANT to run 4.8" tires, but your frame will only take 4.3" . Well, you get the idea.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

That 9zero7 frame and fork are a very good deal imho.


----------



## dayooper (Nov 21, 2015)

The Framed Alaskan is $500 from The House, and will take 4.8" tires (upsized for 2016 model), but I think that was without fork. The Motobecane sturgis, which is a few oz lighter and will also take 5" tires is $700 with Bluto from Bikes Direct, if I recall.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

dayooper said:


> The Framed Alaskan is $500 from The House, and will take 4.8" tires (upsized for 2016 model), but I think that was without fork. The Motobecane sturgis, which is a few oz lighter and will also take 5" tires is $700 with Bluto from Bikes Direct, if I recall.


That's for the alloy version.

BTW Averbucks, what's the budget?


----------



## Averbuks (Oct 24, 2014)

dbhammercycle said:


> That's for the alloy version.
> 
> BTW Averbucks, what's the budget?


Im looking for a thru axle frame in alloy under $700


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2016)

I just ordered the Charge Cooker Maxi 2 Fat Bike for 699 from price point... I am pretty happy as it seems like a nice bike and a good deal.
Got the L at 6'1'', hope it is the right size...


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

[email protected],

Don't worry, at 6'1" that Cooker Maxi 2 will fit you perfect. You may end up getting riser bars, but that is standard procedure for any bike, that you'll have to make some adjustments.

Don't be discourage if you think the bike is heavy. I have a Surly Wednesday and it is about the same weight, that's just the nature of steel fat bikes. They make up for the weight with how much fun they are to ride.

You got the best $700 bike you will ever own.


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2016)

Thanks Sandman!
I am not concerned about the weight at all. I ride a steel road bike with fenders and a steel 650B hardtail. The way I see it, the heavier the bike, the more exercise I get.

Why do you recommend riser bars? Thanks


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

[email protected],

I only recommend risers if you need them. I like to have make handlebars about the same height as my saddle. I am about 6'2"ish. So, it seems like every bike I buy, in order to get my handlebars to the height I like, I end up using riser bars even with using a lot of steertube spacers.

But everyone is different. At 6'1" this bike might fit you perfectly with the standard height handlebars.

Note, even though I like my handlebars about the same height as the top of my saddle, I usually end up putting the handlebars slightly lower. 

I use to ride lower handlebar height and longer stem, and then I though that flying over the handlebars all the time was just part of the sport.

To stop from flying over the handlebars a person could: A.) become a more skilled rider, or B.) Shorten the stem, raise the handle bars, and/or get a setback seat post.

I guess I have choosen the easy way out by doing option "B".


----------



## rentalrider (Apr 23, 2016)

To OP... Don't discount the K2 sideshow. Hydraulic brakes, SRAM x5/x7. Little heavy but nice ride. On sale for $799. My $.02.


----------



## Phat Cactus (May 6, 2016)

Keep your eyes on your local craigslist.

I paid $760 last night for a new Surly Pugsley at a local bike shop who was looking to make some room by quickly moving some inventory.

https://lancaster.craigslist.org/bik/5604404129.html


----------



## ferrenemachine (Jun 26, 2016)

What ever you guys do don't get the walamart one. Its no good, I owned one for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Jul 21, 2016)

I want a fat bike now lol the problem is I just bought a new bike so I wouldn't be buying right now... But I thought it never hurt to ask what is a good fatbike? I was look at the Charge Cooker Maxi but idk if it's good. Again not buying soon just wanted to ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Good fatbike = 
BUCKSAW CARBON X01 | Bikes | Salsa Cycles

Good fatbike for under $1k,
Charge cooker,
bikesdirect
Minnessota
mongoose off Nashbar
Plenthora of fatbikesl isted throughout this thread.

There will always be sacrifices at the sub $1k pricepont. What are you most interested in keeping, and what do you not care about?


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Jul 21, 2016)

watts888 said:


> Good fatbike =
> BUCKSAW CARBON X01 | Bikes | Salsa Cycles
> 
> Good fatbike for under $1k,
> ...


To be honest I don't know I'm new to MTB and know nothing about fat bikes! What would you recommend?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

How much do you want to spend? Good bikes can be had down in the $400-500 range, and better bikes can be had for $1k.

What do you plan on riding? Beach, gravel hills, rocky and rooty trails, winter fatbiking, 1,000 mile bikepacking trip?


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Jul 21, 2016)

watts888 said:


> How much do you want to spend? Good bikes can be had down in the $400-500 range, and better bikes can be had for $1k.
> 
> What do you plan on riding? Beach, gravel hills, rocky and rooty trails, winter fatbiking, 1,000 mile bikepacking trip?


The cheaper the better. Mostly just some trails and some winter riding and a few hills but I just want to ride it and have fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mongoose Argus when nashbar does a 20% off. They do them randomly, so keep checking back daily. It's not an amazing bike, but it's a good bike with reliable build for a really low price. It also comes with the kenda juggernaut tires, which is a common upgrade a lot of people do to the other cheap fatbikes. One less upgrade, so the final cost is even less.

Mongoose Argus Sport Fat Bike


----------



## Bflaker (Aug 2, 2016)

This is my first post, so please excuse my noobish question. I'm going to be buying a Fat Tire bike in the next week or two and I had been eyeing the Boris X9 for $799. That Argus looks like it's on par or maybe even better than the X9. Especially at the $529 price point. Which bike would you recommend?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The boris x9 is beget, but for the price, it should be. More on line with the boris x5. Good, but not great.


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bflaker said:


> That Argus looks like it's on par or maybe even better than the X9. Especially at the $529 price point.


Today is the Nashbar discount day, so the Argus is $473.99 shipped (discount shows up in cart).


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

vid1900 said:


> Today is the Nashbar discount day, so the Argus is $473.99 shipped (discount shows up in cart).


Buy it, buy it now.


----------



## Bflaker (Aug 2, 2016)

It's coming up as $488.98 shipped for me. I'm on the East Coast. I'm really torn now. Pay almost double for the X9, or buy the Mongoose. Decisions.....


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bflaker said:


> It's coming up as $488.98 shipped for me. I'm on the East Coast. I'm really torn now. Pay almost double for the X9, or buy the Mongoose. Decisions.....


Buy 2 of the Mongi

One for you, and one for your buddies who will no doubt want to ride it as soon as they see it.

I might order that Argus tonight, just as a spare bike.

Specs/price can't be beat for that sale.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

The Boris X5 ,is a good first fatbike. Much better than all the Mongeese I've seen. My wife has been riding her's for a year now and she still really likes it. No, It's not a 1,300$ or more bike. But. I can't see the advantage of spending more for a first fatty unless your already a real avid cyclist.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Swerny said:


> Check the Great Deal thread:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fat-bike-great-deal-thread-948598-4.html
> 
> ...


For a build. This is a very good deal imho.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> The Boris X5 ,is a good first fatbike. Much better than all the Mongeese I've seen.


For clarification, the Mongoose Argus is in no way related to the wally world fatbikes. It's closer to the motobecane boris x7 or the minnesotta 2.0 fatbike. It actually is a pretty good fatbike for the money.


----------



## Bflaker (Aug 2, 2016)

I went ahead and ordered the Argus. I'll post pics in the pic thread once it gets here.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Ok, good to know. !!


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Jul 21, 2016)

Do you know how much it would be to ship the Nashbar Argus to Canada (Saskatchewan)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hallzy4Life said:


> Do you know how much it would be to ship the Nashbar Argus to Canada (Saskatchewan)?


Just add it to your cart, then in the address section you choose US or Canada.

All other countries have a drop down menu.


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Jul 21, 2016)

vid1900 said:


> Just add it to your cart, then in the address section you choose US or Canada.
> 
> All other countries have a drop down menu.


I did that and unfortunately it won't ship to Canada... So I guess no Argus for me :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hallzy4Life said:


> I did that and unfortunately it won't ship to Canada... So I guess no Argus for me :/


Do you have the Performance Cycle chain of stores in Canada?

Nashbar is part of that company, so maybe you have to go directly to the store?

(or just go totally old school and call them on the phone. They are super nice anytime I've called).


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Jul 21, 2016)

vid1900 said:


> Do you have the Performance Cycle chain of stores in Canada?
> 
> Nashbar is part of that company, so maybe you have to go directly to the store?
> 
> (or just go totally old school and call them on the phone. They are super nice anytime I've called).


After a quick Google search I couldn't find any.... But I will give them a call and see what turns up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bflaker said:


> I went ahead and ordered the Argus. I'll post pics in the pic thread once it gets here.


I ordered an Argus as a secondary bike, too.

For $473 it's a bargain.


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

Today is 25% off Nashbar day, so the Argus is only $449.99 shipped!

(if you ordered last week, call Nashbar customer service at 1-877-688-8600 Monday - Friday, 9:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. ET, and they will credit you the difference.)

Mongoose Argus Sport Fat Bike


----------



## Bflaker (Aug 2, 2016)

Yea, I saw that. Even better! They still haven't shipped it out though. Been 3 business days now.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Felt DD 70


----------



## Bflaker (Aug 2, 2016)

Got the partial refund and the bike showed up today!


----------



## scrambler900 (Aug 17, 2016)

grubetown said:


> Felt DD 70


^^^This, mine is on the way. Easily the best bang for the buck out there. All it needs is brakes and a few small things


----------



## afteamroper (Aug 21, 2016)

How often does Nashbar offer discount days? I am interested in getting one of the Mongooses as my first fat bike.


----------



## Chader09 (Aug 14, 2013)

afteamroper said:


> How often does Nashbar offer discount days? I am interested in getting one of the Mongooses as my first fat bike.


Seems like at least once or twice per month. Sign up for their mailing list to get the updates quickly. Be warned, they send out mailings frequently, but that is the best way to see the 20%+ sales.


----------



## afteamroper (Aug 21, 2016)

Chader09 said:


> Seems like at least once or twice per month. Sign up for their mailing list to get the updates quickly. Be warned, they send out mailings frequently, but that is the best way to see the 20%+ sales.


Copy thanks


----------



## gl21133 (Sep 14, 2015)

25% day at Nashbar, through tomorrow (the 24th). Looks like I'm upgrading my Malus to an Argus.


----------



## Jd10ac (Aug 28, 2016)

*Mongoose Argus?*

Hello all, new member here with my first mountain bike/fat bike. I picked up a Mongoose Argus on amazon for $471 last week and was wondering if it's a decent bike. I called up a friend of mine who is a roadie to check it out and he wasn't impressed with it. I think that may have something to do with it being a mongoose because he said I should know better than to buy a bike from wally world. I though it had decent components on it for the price but I don't really know about these things. It is the 2015 model with the deore components and tektro hydraulic brakes. Dig i get hosed or is this a decent bike for the price?


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

Jd10ac,

That is a great bike to start mountain biking on. Tekro Brakes will stop you just fine, and if your Deore derailleur is tuned it will shift as good as any shifters on the market. If it's not shifting smoothly, just take it to your local bike shop and have them tune the gears. You usually have to have this done twice near the beginning of owning a bike. Once to set the bike up, and then later the cables start to stretch and you need to have it done again. 

You may need to make some changes on your bike just for the right fit, like swapping out the stem for a shorter or longer one. And I would recommend getting a good pressure guage to measure your air pressure. You want more air pressure if you are riding on the road/urban (maybe 15 PSI), than in the woods which might be half that pressure. You can get a great tire pressure guage, Meiser ACCUGAGE for around $13 on amazon. If you have presta valves, they make a great low pressure gauge for fat bikes which goes up to 15PSI.

You should have a blast on this bike, I think you did well. Just remember it will take some experiment with air pressure, you may have to have the gears and brakes tuned by a local mechanic at a bike shop near by, and you may need to get a new stem in order to get the bike to fit you perfectly.


----------



## Jd10ac (Aug 28, 2016)

Sandman29 said:


> Jd10ac,
> 
> That is a great bike to start mountain biking on. Tekro Brakes will stop you just fine, and if your Deore derailleur is tuned it will shift as good as any shifters on the market. If it's not shifting smoothly, just take it to your local bike shop and have them tune the gears. You usually have to have this done twice near the beginning of owning a bike. Once to set the bike up, and then later the cables start to stretch and you need to have it done again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for they reply Sandman, I am pretty new to this and am just looking to get out of the house and get a little healthier. I figured being a big guy 6ft 250lbs the fat bike would hold up to my weight better than a regular bike, plus I got to be honest I just think they look super cool. I thought the Deore stuff was decent, I know my buddy can be a little pompous if it isn't the best most high end stuff out there and I just can't afford that. My friend used to work for a bike shop so he helped me assemble it and get it fit fairly close, I'm going to ride it a little and take it to the LBS to have them go through it after it has a few miles on it and settles in.


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

Jd10ac,

Your friend, who is a roadie, probably doesn't understand that Fat bikes are just pure fun. People who don't own a Fat Bike see them as heavy and slow, but when you ride them they are just so much fun.

I have 2 fat bikes, Surly Wednesdays, one for me and one I loan out to friends. On Thursday I took a buddy of mine out on the Fat Bikes just cruising downtown Tampa. He is not a real biker, but he loved riding around on the Fat Bike. Now, he wants me to take him out to the woods.


----------



## Blazed (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello MTBR world! 

I am itching to get my feet wet into fat biking. 

I live on Long Island and ride primarily single track. My current bike is a Trek 8000 series from 2009. It's an outdated 26" tire hardtail which needs some major servicing (rear brake is seized and needs to be rebuilt/replaced) needs new tires, cassette, chain, and a major tune up. 

It's treated me well over the past 6 seasons, but I want to try something new. 

My LBS has great end of season deals on 2016 Specialized Fatboys (20-25% off MSRP) but with tax I would still need to spend ~$1600-1700 on this bike. 

I have recently started doing research on the Mongoose Argus. Finding it on Nashbar for ~$500 shipped to my door......the deal is tempting.

My question boils down to, is the Fatboy worth the extra $1000 long term? I plan on riding this thing for many years to come. I know the Spec has better components, is ~5lbs lighter, and has wider tires and wider dropout. 

I do plan on riding on snow, here on Long Island sometimes it snows and doesn't melt for 2-3 months at a time. 

I also plan on riding on sand, we are on a huge island with hundreds of miles of public beach.

Will 4.6" vs 4.0" tires make a significant difference? 

What would you do given the information provided. 

I can afford either bike, the question is, is the Fatboy worth the extra $$? 

If storage wasn't an issue (I live in 1 bedroom apt) than I would buy the Argus and then the Fatboy once I fall in love with fat biking, keep the Argus as backup/friend loaner. But don't have the space for that.

Thanks in advance for feedback.


----------



## blekenbleu (Aug 17, 2016)

Blazed said:


> Will 4.6" vs 4.0" tires make a significant difference?


 A Juggernaut 4.5 Pro is usefully better on beach sand than the 4.0 Sport on the front of my Argus Sport. Better traction, more resilient and less bogging down.


----------



## blekenbleu (Aug 17, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Ok, I need a fatbike (with front suspension)


Framed Minnesota?
Framed Alaskan?
Motobecane Lurch?
Motobecane Boris
or I can get a Reid Hercules new at work for about $650, but then I would need to invest in a fork. Also, the tire nubs look shallow.

Any suggestions?


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

MoveMaine said:


> Ok, I need a fatbike (with front suspension)
> 
> Framed Minnesota?
> Framed Alaskan?
> ...


Any of those bikes with Bluto forks are probably over the $1000 limit of this thread.

But all would be decent choices.

Right now, I believe the closest aluminum fatbike to $1000 with Bluto forks, hydraulic Brakes, thru-axles and 4.5" tires is the Mongoose Argus Expert at $1199 shipped - from Nashbar.

It goes on sale about every other week, only buy it during the 25% off Nashbar days.


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Just came across this bike:
https://moosebicycle.com/us/bicycles/fat-bike/the-fat-bike.html

Looks very interesting - I would buy, but it's too small for me.


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

MoveMaine said:


> Just came across this bike:
> https://moosebicycle.com/us/bicycles/fat-bike/the-fat-bike.html
> 
> Looks very interesting - I would buy, but it's too small for me.
> ...


Handsome looking bike!


----------



## alouest (Sep 24, 2016)

Would any of those 1000$ bikes handle really cold temperature well? (-40F)
I was looking at SE [email protected] and El Oso Grande Fat Mountain which are right around 1000$.
Any experience/advice welcome!


----------



## knarrly (Sep 16, 2016)

MoveMaine said:


> Just came across this bike:
> https://moosebicycle.com/us/bicycles/fat-bike/the-fat-bike.html
> 
> Looks very interesting - I would buy, but it's too small for me.
> ...


Nice looking ride. I went with the argus sport.


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Anyone know when the 2017 Mongoose Argus Expert is going to hit the market?

It's currently shown on the international Mongoose sites, but not the US version:
Mongoose | Argus Expert


----------



## trojan9x (Dec 5, 2005)

Just found this deal on Amazon. The Small is half the price of the Large for some reason, but I'm sure this will fit someone well.

https://smile.amazon.com/Diamondbac...inements=p_75:5-,p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER&th=1&psc=1


----------



## knarrly (Sep 16, 2016)

MoveMaine said:


> Anyone know when the 2017 Mongoose Argus Expert is going to hit the market?
> 
> It's currently shown on the international Mongoose sites, but not the US version:
> Mongoose | Argus Expert


If you go to the "Argus, Fatbike for the Masses" thread, on the next to last page there is a Amazon link to 2017's that they are selling.

I definitely need to learn to link threads................


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

knarrly said:


> If you go to the "Argus, Fatbike for the Masses" thread, on the next to last page there is a Amazon link to 2017's that they are selling.
> 
> I definitely need to learn to link threads................


Thanks for the link. So, it looks like the Argus does not come in an XL, which is a bit of a disappointment.

As for linking to other posts, see the #366 in the upper right of your post? You can either right click on it and "copy link address" or click it and copy it out of the browser address bar. Ta da!


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

MoveMaine said:


> So, it looks like the Argus does not come in an XL, which is a bit of a disappointment.


The 2016 large Argus Expert is a very big bike.

Where Seat Tube meets Top Tube: 30.25"

Where balls hit Top Tube if you slip from seat: 31.5"

Where Top Tube meets Head Tube: 38.25"

Make sure you will clear that top tube in an emergency.


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

MoveMaine said:


> Anyone know when the 2017 Mongoose Argus Expert is going to hit the market?
> 
> It's currently shown on the international Mongoose sites, but not the US version:
> Mongoose | Argus Expert


I love the glossy paint logo over the flat black on this bike!

Here it is for sale on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Mongoose-Arg...75010376&sr=8-12&keywords=mongoose+argus+bike


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

vid1900 said:


> The 2016 large Argus Expert is a very big bike.
> 
> Where Seat Tube meets Top Tube: 30.25"
> 
> ...


I'm 6'4"ish+ with a 34-35" inseam. Sounds like it might work?


----------



## vid1900 (Jun 8, 2016)

MoveMaine said:


> I'm 6'4"ish+ with a 34-35" inseam. Sounds like it might work?


With a 34" inseam, sounds like you would easily have the recommended 2" clearance over the top tube .

Got to keep your balls safe!

(this is for the 2016 Argus, I have not measured the 2017. So if you get the 2017, please post the measurements )


----------



## gl21133 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm 6'2" with a 33-34" inseam. My large fits pretty well.


----------



## James Bass (Nov 29, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good cheap fat bike out there that will either come with 4.8+ inch tyres or at least allow them? It seems most of the cheap bikes are limited to 4.

I know I can get cheap frames that accommodate what I need but I don't want to build it myself.

I'm in the UK if it helps?


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Here ya go. Sorry its not exactly under 1k but I figure 1.1k is ok

I would just check to see if they ship to the UK.

Free Ship 48 Plus Save up to 60% off new MuleFut Tubeless Compatible Wheel Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Sturgis NX MuleFut Tubeless Compatible Wheel Fatbikes

Edit: Looks like it will be hard to get it to the UK

Bikesdirect.com Frequently Asked Questions about Bikes


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Here is one but don't know the size or if they have all sizes. One to search for though. Should be able to find it for around 1k. This one is $850

New Bike Diamondback Bicycles El Oso Grande Fat Mountain Bike | eBay


----------



## Benskoning (Nov 11, 2015)

alouest said:


> Would any of those 1000$ bikes handle really cold temperature well? (-40F)
> I was looking at SE [email protected] and El Oso Grande Fat Mountain which are right around 1000$.
> Any experience/advice welcome!


Go for the Grande. I bought mine and have loved every second of it. You might want to upgrade the stock chaoyang tires to some vee bulldozers for summer and a snowshoe XL for winter, But that is really a personal choice. The stock 95mm rims are great and the overall frame construction is super strong. 
I see that your post is a few weeks old so I hope I am not to late.

-Ben


----------



## James Bass (Nov 29, 2012)

yourrealdad said:


> Edit: Looks like it will be hard to get it to the UK


Indeed. Thanks for your efforts but both bikes you mention can't be sent over here for various reasons. There are lots of good deals in the US but I think the very nature of how large & heavy these bikes are makes it difficult to keep the savings internationally.

I'll keep looking.

My total budget is somewhere around £1500 GBP but I want to leave around £5-600 for a stages power meter if possible so it's a tough call.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Sorry about that. At the bottom it said they were shipping internationally. I guess not for the bike



James Bass said:


> Indeed. Thanks for your efforts but both bikes you mention can't be sent over here for various reasons. There are lots of good deals in the US but I think the very nature of how large & heavy these bikes are makes it difficult to keep the savings internationally.
> 
> I'll keep looking.
> 
> My total budget is somewhere around £1500 GBP but I want to leave around £5-600 for a stages power meter if possible so it's a tough call.


----------



## Benskoning (Nov 11, 2015)

James Bass said:


> Indeed. Thanks for your efforts but both bikes you mention can't be sent over here for various reasons. There are lots of good deals in the US but I think the very nature of how large & heavy these bikes are makes it difficult to keep the savings internationally.
> 
> I'll keep looking.
> 
> My total budget is somewhere around £1500 GBP but I want to leave around £5-600 for a stages power meter if possible so it's a tough call.


If you are in the UK, there is always planet X. On-One Fatty Trail SRAM NX1 Fat Bike | Planet X
I have no idea about the quality, but it is in your price range and local(ish).

-Ben


----------



## James Bass (Nov 29, 2012)

Benskoning said:


> If you are in the UK, there is always planet X.


I'm 99% sure they wont take 5 inches unfortunately. A pal of mine emailed them this morning to ask though because he's looking at fat bikes too. I'll let you know if they get back to him.

Planet X and On-One bikes are generally very good though.


----------



## smokersteve (Oct 14, 2016)

My buddy got me interested in a fat bike. $600-$800 range would be ideal. I'm wanting one with a 1x or maybe a 2x up front. My list so far includes: 

Norco Bigfoot 6.3 for $899
Rocky Mountain Blizzard -10 for $999 - LBS only had a med...stand-over is too tall
Charge Cooker Maxi 1 for $999 - LBS only had a med...stand-over also too tall

I'm leaning towards the Norco but my LBS doesn't have any in stock. To get one in I have to pay for it upfront. I'm thinking I'll need a small but Norcos have a really low top tube. It would be nice to ride it before I buy it though


----------



## Fisty (Sep 19, 2005)

Was looking for a 5" with max price tag of $1000. The Motobecane Sturgis NX was just over that but no tax or shipping justified it. Been on it for a few months now and love it. Switched out tubes, post and saddle and good to go. Great components for the coin. IF Kinesis frames are good enough for Trek, that's good enough for me!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2016)

vid1900 said:


> Handsome looking bike!


Good Day,

I am Etienne D. GM @ Moose Bicycle. We three former mountain biking racers based out of Montreal, Quebec. If you have any questions regarding our bike or us, feel free to ask.

Our yellow and black model is our 2016 model. Our 2017 features a charcoal and matte black design.

Warm regards,


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Could anyone recommend which of the under $1,000 fat bikes would be best suited for riding in snow? With the cost of new tires I'd assume it would be more cost effective to buy a bike with the appropriate tires already spec'd. Unless that isn't an option like that and new tires need to be added to the budget.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^ Do you mean to ask which sub 1K bike has 5in tires and 190/197 rear hub?

10 years ago the Pugsley came out with 3.8s, that's been fine for lots of folks but the newer stuff is going to 5in. I'm fine with 4in so far, but I do admit that I'll need to flatten an area of trail to get going after a fresh snow fall. I think geo will play into if as well.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

dbhammercycle said:


> ^ Do you mean to ask which sub 1K bike has 5in tires and 190/197 rear hub?
> 
> 10 years ago the Pugsley came out with 3.8s, that's been fine for lots of folks but the newer stuff is going to 5in. I'm fine with 4in so far, but I do admit that I'll need to flatten an area of trail to get going after a fresh snow fall. I think geo will play into if as well.


Maybe? Completely new to the fat tires but have been reading up. Basically what I'm seeing is that more of the Bikes Direct offerings will need new tires if you want to play in the snow. Wondering if there are options in the budget that won't need much upgrading to be alright this winter season (New England).


----------



## dayooper (Nov 21, 2015)

basso4735 said:


> Maybe? Completely new to the fat tires but have been reading up. Basically what I'm seeing is that more of the Bikes Direct offerings will need new tires if you want to play in the snow. Wondering if there are options in the budget that won't need much upgrading to be alright this winter season (New England).


Actually, the 4.8" minions coming on the ~$1000 bikes direct sturgis are probably some of the better gripping/width snow tires you'll find in that price range. You want studs for ice, but there are plenty of threads/opinions on tires based on conditions, etc. I believe you can have The House put one of a variety of tires on any of the Framed bikes ordered, though some may add a bit of cost. Your best bet is probably to get a bike you like based on other factors, then buy the specific tires you want for your riding conditions separately. You can always sell the new take-offs on ebay or craigslist.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

basso4735 said:


> Basically what I'm seeing is that more of the Bikes Direct offerings will need new tires if you want to play in the snow.


Some of that is because their choosen tires are usually just not good for snow. I have the boris with 4" vee missions. They work in the snow and they are fun, but a 4.5" snowshoe is called a snowshoe for a reason. Ultimately, anything you ride in the snow will slip and slide. some worse than others. A guy a ride with was having all sorts of fun on some 1.9" tires, but he did fall more often.

The gravity bullseye monster LTD is acceptable with 4.25" hillbillie tires. They're not 5", but not bad. I'd be hard pressed to buy it over the standard bullseye monster and put the extra $100 towards some better tires of my choice.


----------



## d4nt3ch (Sep 17, 2015)

Just got my 2016 Rocky mountain blizzard - 10 for under a grand after tax on sale (cdn).

Will update after Sunday when I test her on the trails. From what I researched though, the rims, tires and rear hub are beast. I'm concerned for 9mm qr on the front tho. Time will tell.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperBlue (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi all, this seems like the appropriate thread.

I needed a bike that could be my 'grocery getter', as I was sick of contemplating the short trip to the shops on my expensive carbon FS 29er' so I inquired into the fatbike world. I live near the beach so a cruiser also appealed to me.










I decided on a Progear Domino, as it was about as cheap as I could get for a fatbike (n+1 was a stretch for the significant other.) It came with a 'one size fits all' promise haha. I also read a few posts saying that it was an Avanti Tracker, frame. Sold!










I had a negotiable price deal on ebay and ended up nabbing one for approx AUD$460 from memory. I picked it up from the factory only 15km from home and grew to love the beast. It was a toy bike. And I was proud to own a toy.

The road noise was the first thing I, and everyone else noticed. The second thing was the kickback from the wheels, the contact patch was so large that you really had to fight the bike to keep it on track. I put a lot of that down to it's cheap heavy tires. They were CHAO YANG 26x4.0

I swapped the loopy, cruisey, bars out for a 700mm flat piece and upgraded the brakes to a base level Shimano. It cost about AUD$100 with parts and labor. Bargain, the bike changed completely.

Surprisingly, the bike was geared fantastically. Shimano Alivio was chunky and mechanical and just what the bike needed. A few soft sand rides later revealed that the bike worked well but just didn't have any purchase in the lose stuff. Riding on the seaweed line was magic. It took the idea of bike freedom to a new level.

Fatbikes started to make sense to me and my toy bike didn't seem so much like a toy anymore.

The cleandown was always a pain but I made sure it was done well.



















The next major step was drilled rims. They looked heavy and felt heavy. Anyway, a deal came up for tires and I ended up with some Jumbo Jims. I am absolutely blown away with these tires. Grippy, low rolling resistance, light weight, and they made the bike feel like a regular bike. I could dig in the corners without the kickback and the entire bike changed for the better.

All up at this stage, about AUD$760

Anyhow, there's still a lot more to do but the overall point I want to make is that the cost -> fun ratio is ridiculously high on this bike. It seriously rivals my $6K other bike. I've owned the bike for approx 2 years now. It's not at all what I expected and I thank it for taking me to places I didn't expect a toy bike to go.


----------



## JetMac4Life (Nov 15, 2016)

Here is my find under $1K
I got this Dainichi X-7 Bluepoint at al local store here in Japan for $600!


----------



## BIGFAT29 (Jun 23, 2012)

Solon bicycle in solon ohio (northeast ohio) has 2015 salsa beargrease X5 fat bikes for 999.00 brand new ! quite a few left but medium and large only.one heck of a deal I saw them today 11/15/2016.might be worth the drive for somebody looking for a good quality fat bike at a great deal.


----------



## d4nt3ch (Sep 17, 2015)

As basic as she is, I'm loving my '16 Rocky mountain blizzard 10


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

d4nt3ch said:


> As basic as she is, I'm loving my '16 Rocky mountain blizzard 10


Basic is beautiful! Easy to maintain and fun to ride. Have fun with your new friend!


----------



## ridebikeme (Nov 26, 2010)

Another option is the Louis Garneau Gros Louis 3 for $899.99. I think this one stands out from many of the others, so perhaps taking a few for a demo ride might answer the question.


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

For those taking a look at this thread, I've been doing the same. It seems that right now, the lower priced options are:

-Mongoose Dolomite/Hitch/Malus: I have one, can't set up tubeless, no QR, bad tires and tubes that are a first upgrade. Heavy steel frame. That said, it can be a very cheap intro. ~$250ish

-Mongoose Argus Sport: Decent components for the price (as of now ~$650)

-Bikes Direct Variants: Bullseye/Boris. Decent components and prices ranging from $450 to $999 for a Bluto Boris/Bullseye.

-Framed Minnesota Variants: Much loved on this board for their quality/price. $600-$999 (RST fork).

-SE [email protected]/[email protected]/Fuji Wendigo: Decent bike, but I think the Minnesota/Argus bikes have a better price/component set. ~$850

-Diamondback variants: the de Aceroand Gordo ($400-$500) variants seem to be steel. I think the aluminum (Grande) variants are above $1000 and a little overpriced comparatively. 

-Alton Mammoth 2.0: Just saw this on Amazon...don't know anything about it, but the frame looks like an SE [email protected] frame maybe?...Uses an unsealed BB.

Am I missing at the $500-$800ish bracket?

**Edit** to add DB and Alton bikes.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

James Bass said:


> Can anyone recommend a good cheap fat bike out there that will either come with 4.8+ inch tyres or at least allow them? It seems most of the cheap bikes are limited to 4.
> 
> I know I can get cheap frames that accommodate what I need but I don't want to build it myself.
> 
> I'm in the UK if it helps?


You might try looking for last years Scott Big Jon. They got good reviews, are well set up or future proofed with thru axles etc (so you can put a bluto on in future) should be around £1100, more or less in your price range. Or else check the Silverback Scoop range, they're from Germany and prices range from about €1100 to €1300 depending on spec and should be available in UK. This years range is also well set up with thru axles, except the cheapest ones. I bought one last year, regrettably the prior models are only QR, so upgrade to a bluto will be a sleep, with a need for new wheel or hub. Otherwise a nice bike.
Both come stock with 4.7/8 tires, which saves you in the long run


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Blazed said:


> Will 4.6" vs 4.0" tires make a significant difference?
> 
> What would you do given the information provided.
> 
> I can afford either bike, the question is, is the Fatboy worth the extra $$?


Given that you're already into biking etc I would recommend something that is set up with 197 and 150 thru axles so you can add a susp fork in the future if you feel like it/ get into fattys, as most do once they try them. Many cheaper bikes are still set up with QR so upgrading gets very expensive. The likes of the Scott Big Jon are somewhere in the middle of your price range and come with full size JJ tires etc. Not sure but I think many of the BD fattys are similarly set up nowadays.


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

I would imagine £1100 is way over $1000, but thanks for the suggestion. I'll look around.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

No probs was reply to James Bass who had that sort of budget. Sorry for jacking the thread. Still think it's worth spending a little more to get components (particularly wheels due to cost) you can use in an upgrade if you know you're an upgrade sort of person. A bluto etc gets spendy if you have to change wheels/ hubs etc


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

d4nt3ch said:


> As basic as she is, I'm loving my '16 Rocky mountain blizzard 10


I have the same bike (though you got yours at a better sale price than I did!) I only have three rides on it on account of having a few teeth pulled shortly after I got it and then the weather going all melty/rainy, but the rides I did get on it were awesome! Really hoping the weather either melts everything or drops below freezing and snows so I can get back out again.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

Well let me add the Raleigh pardner. Steel frame, 4" tires, neon green, bolt on wheels. 9 speed shimano alivio drive train. Triple front crank.

Having had a chance to ride and play with this bike my initial reactions are good. I took the time to properly lube the joy tech hubs, and with them lubed and adjusted the spin very nicely. I did add a adjustable stem on because I need to be up a bit more. 
Also I tend to replace all cable hanger clips with zip ties. 
I wanted steel, it's a nice bike for steel in my honest opinion. Seeing these for about 799.00. If you are fire/ems you can get it cheaper. I got mine for 540.00 shipped. Pm me and I'll tell ya how. 
Bill










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

I've been riding a Motobecane Sturgis NX since October 2016. I weigh 270 lbs and have been riding the thing hard. BMX jumps, Moutain bike jumps, hitting the skate/bike park with my son, all kinds of trails, rock crawling, trials riding, you name it. The only issue I've had is the Novatec rear hub. It would pop and slip sometimes under power. Well and I broke the stock KMC chain, but I think that was due to it getting sucked into the wheel once.
So far it seems to be an excellent bike.
The only mods I've done is to put better brake pads on, and change the stem.


----------



## Maxeymum (Mar 2, 2017)

I bought this Fuji Wendigo 1.1 aluminum last fall and rode it all winter in SW N. Dakota. Coldest weather I've ridden it in was -10f with a -30 wind chill (twice). -30 with wind chill is my self-imposed limit. Anything colder than that and I'm on the spin bike in the basement.

I was torn between medium and large when I bought this because some of the standover issues it seems a fat bike can have (I normally ride a large full susp., which suits me well). I went with the medium and it was a little tight before I added a Ritchey 20mm set back post with saddle slid back and wider with only 4 degree sweep Spank Oozy bars (stock were 9 degrees) -- and now the bike fits me close to how my large full sus does. Also ditched stock seat for a WTB, which I do with ANY new bike I get. Have also added mud shovel fenders. May upgrade wheels/tires at some point just to cut some rotating weight, though I must say I actually like the Bulldozer tires quite a bit for all around riding. 

Bike retailed for $1350 but got it for $995 on sale and using some performance points I had built up. Not the fanciest bike in the world, but has been a great intro to fat biking. I think it has really nice spec for the price, even at full retail, with XT rear, Deore shifters, X7 front, salsa hubs etc. I guess the places Fuji cheaped out were the Samox crank (though it's been fine so far), and my biggest complaint, the Tektro hydro brakes. I replaced the front rotor with a Shimano RT66 (not shown in pics) as I couldn't adjust or get the stock front rotor to run quiet or true to save my life. 

I am now hooked on fat, am lusting after a Bucksaw carbon or Farley 9.8 EX. Fat is definitely where it's at!!


----------



## Deadman13 (May 25, 2017)

A semi off-topic question: thru all these is there a top 3 under 1k? I've got my eye on the mongoose just because I'm liking the pricepoint... thanks


----------



## Maxeymum (Mar 2, 2017)

Deadman13 said:


> A semi off-topic question: thru all these is there a top 3 under 1k? I've got my eye on the mongoose just because I'm liking the pricepoint... thanks


I'm not sure if there are any rankings for the under $1k fatties; best advice I can offer is read the forums and form your own opinions. This thread is unfortunately pretty dead if you hadn't already noticed...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2017)

Marna_Kazmaier said:


> So? What do you think LBS pay for their Dealership and Bikes? The LBS make enough money to stay in business, pay rent, insurance, take home paychecks for how many people? And everything else.


 Pretty much guarantee that most bike shops send more of your money to Uncle Sam than they pocket.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Evo Big Ridge 7.0, under $850CAD or $645USD (walmart carries them). Alloy frame and alloy fork, 100mm drilled rims, 135/190 spacing with a solid locknut rear axle, 1x8 but the freehub is a standard shimano body so you can easily 1x11 it by just changing the shifter, chain, derailleur and cassette. Square taper BB/crank. Tires are a Chao Yang wire-bead OEM version of their Big Daddy tread in a 26 x 4.0 but the frame & fork has clearance for Vee Snowshoe XL 4.8s.


----------



## blekenbleu (Aug 17, 2016)

*Evo Big Ridge 7.0*



DeeEight said:


> 135/190 spacing with a solid locknut rear axle


evo websites specs 10x190 - should be QR?



> (walmart carries them)



Appears to be out of stock there, but Niagara Cycle lists it: https://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/evo-big-ridge-7-0-bicycle-black-l


----------



## J_Ghost (Sep 10, 2016)

LL Bean sells a Reid for about $850.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Evo Big Ridge is a solid 10mm threaded rear axle with nuts, not a Quick release or thru-shaft.


----------



## longhaulbiker (Jul 20, 2017)

*Northrock XX00*

This is the Northrock XX00 which was sold through certain Costco stores. I bought one, knowing it was an entry level bike. I plan to use it mostly in the winter, pulling my kids around in their sled and that sort of thing, so I didn't mind it wasn't a pro level ride.









The biggest weakness is the crank which has a 36 tooth sprocket. 
It also has a thread on freewheel, 14-28, 7-speed. At least you get a cartridge bottom bracket, square taper of course. There are quick releases on front and back.

The bike felt medium in weight, but I didn't weigh it. A fair guess is 35 lbs. It is an aluminum frame. The rims look like the same ones used on other inexpensive fatties.

When I was deciding whether to buy it or not, the decision was yes if I could use it as is, and no if I had to immediately upgrade something. I figured the gearing was lousy, but since I used to ride a single-speed mountain bike, I could just ride in 1st gear all the time.

Everything else looked like it would work for me, a middle-age rider who has broken enough bones for one lifetime, and isn't going to race or jump the thing anytime soon.

After owning the bike, I threw on a crank I already had (not pictured), which is 22-32-42, 170mm arms. I don't plan any other changes. Mine was $269, marked off 10 percent for being the floor model.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Since the crank is square taper you can always swap it to a different one with a different bolt pattern, possibly even fit a double with a front derailleur and front shifter.


----------



## Colorado Mtb (Oct 23, 2017)

*2018 Norco Bigfoot Ride and Review*

This is a bike check and ride of the 2018 Norco Bigfoot 1. It is currently listed at $1399, but the Bigfoot 2 is $949. Check out the video, and let me know what you think.


----------



## analoguekid (Apr 19, 2008)

Forgive me if this is too off topic...but where does support for the LBS end? I've been to all the local shops and we have a lot of them in Minneapolis...all have a few name brand models in entry level and fully blinged out versions, all are at price points far above my budget (about $1,000) and far more expensive than some decent spec'd bikes from sites like BD or custom spec on a Framed bike. I try to shop local for parts and accessories, but I can't ever find what I'm looking for in a bike that's ready to go. I'd like to do my own wrenching, but still need local help on some of the more difficult stuff, or those services that require special tools? what kind of help can I expect if I take a bike that I bought online in for local help? I can get a bike with the features and components that I want online, at a price I can afford. I can't do the same at the LBS, but I need them there when I need them...what's the answer?
Dave


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

analoguekid said:


> Forgive me if this is too off topic...but where does support for the LBS end? I've been to all the local shops and we have a lot of them in Minneapolis...all have a few name brand models in entry level and fully blinged out versions, all are at price points far above my budget (about $1,000) and far more expensive than some decent spec'd bikes from sites like BD or custom spec on a Framed bike. I try to shop local for parts and accessories, but I can't ever find what I'm looking for in a bike that's ready to go. I'd like to do my own wrenching, but still need local help on some of the more difficult stuff, or those services that require special tools? what kind of help can I expect if I take a bike that I bought online in for local help? I can get a bike with the features and components that I want online, at a price I can afford. I can't do the same at the LBS, but I need them there when I need them...what's the answer?
> Dave


You might buy used, the seller might buy from a LBS to replace a bike sold, obviously we each determine our budget, our preferences.


----------



## mehlertmj (Jan 12, 2017)

+1

You can get yourself into a pretty nice used bike for under $1000. I picked up a used Ice Cream Truck for $900 and still had the LBS sticker on it too. Scan CL often. I don’t live too far from your area and have seen some decent bikes on there recently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2017)

analoguekid said:


> Forgive me if this is too off topic...but where does support for the LBS end? I've been to all the local shops and we have a lot of them in Minneapolis...all have a few name brand models in entry level and fully blinged out versions, all are at price points far above my budget (about $1,000) and far more expensive than some decent spec'd bikes from sites like BD or custom spec on a Framed bike. I try to shop local for parts and accessories, but I can't ever find what I'm looking for in a bike that's ready to go. I'd like to do my own wrenching, but still need local help on some of the more difficult stuff, or those services that require special tools? what kind of help can I expect if I take a bike that I bought online in for local help? I can get a bike with the features and components that I want online, at a price I can afford. I can't do the same at the LBS, but I need them there when I need them...what's the answer?
> Dave


 I think you answered your own question. I will tell you, if no one bought a bike from a local bike store there wouldn't be any. There's not enough margin in parts sales to keep them afloat. They may be going away no matter what. Two of the shop owners I know pay more in sales tax than in salary. That's a tough book to balance.


----------



## dariusf (Oct 8, 2012)

One of the biggest money making things LBS does is service. The profit margins on parts are next to nothing and not that much on most bikes unless you go in to high end bikes. Any LBS will be happy to do service for you regardless where you got the bike. 

If you can't find a bike in your budget at the local LBS then by all means buy online but you can always take it in for service if you do not want to do it yourself or do not have the time. Out of the last dozen family bikes I only purchased 5 brand new. the rest was used, mostly demo. My first 'real' bike was a $2300 Specialized Epic Comp I picked up as a demo in 2007 from another Phoenix and paid about $1400. My daughter rides it now. My second bike was a also a demo Ibis SL, ~$3.5k and I paid ~$1900. I sold it after 2 years for $1850. My next bike Ibis SLR I decided to buy parts and get it assembled at local LBS. It ended up costing me ~$6k. I got exactly what I wanted but now after gaining more experience I realize I should have build it myself. Still have the bike and love it. Then I got my first fattie Framed Minnesota 2.0 which was new. Sold it after 1 year at a loss and in late 2016 upgraded to Bikesdirect Motobecane Sturgis with bluto fork. Still hanging in garage and will sell at a loss after less than 10 rides  as I got an awesome deal on a demo Salsa Bucksaw fattie in Colorado and now that's my favorite bike. It's a $4k bike that I was able to pickup for $2800. My friend just build another wheelset for it in 27.5" 40mm rims, hope hubs and 3.0 tires. 

As you can see I got plenty of great deals on demo bikes and ended up saving a lot. All of these have been shipped and initially serviced at local LBS. Slowly I did more and more maintenance work myself and now I practically do it all. Brake bleeds, pressing in bottom brackets / headsets, fork / shock service to full teardown / rebuilds.


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

I've had my KHS 500 for about a month, have ridden it almost every day. I hadn't ridden a fat bike before purchase, but have known for a long time that I needed one! I might want to upgrade later, but so far I love everything, x-5 2x10 works great every time, Doere hydraulics do their job excellently, CST BFT tires are great but slippery on wet rocks, hope they are good enough in snow. Got paid $1000 cash for some summer work, went to my local bike shop next day, they still had the right colour I was looking at in the spring. Win win. Don't care if I coulda got a better one cheaper. I looked for a used fat bike for 3 months, found nothing I wanted to buy in my price range!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

*Thoughts on this thing?*

Found this while surfing the 'bay. I have no idea what to think about this thing, other than I didn't know there was a market for a full sus folding fat bike. I would love to read others' take on this, but didn't want to create a new thread. I almost posted in the craigslist wtf thread...


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

It is one of many that i call simili fat, the tires say fat but the transmission says ****, they are IMHO novelties and a LBS should not offer them. For safety i would not try one. I prefer used over shitty quality, just my view.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Just so my position is clearly understood, I agree with everything you typed but I still think you weren't harsh enough.


----------



## hectorlandaeta (Oct 17, 2013)

I disagree. You can find very good deals for new fatties if you know where, and most importantly, WHAT to look for. I, for one, have scored a few very good deals at bikeisland.com. They use a lot of "euphemisms" and misdirection no to hurt the presence of their "mother" site, the infamous BD, but I can say from experience it's a lot of malarkey. Their bikes are cosmetically flawless. No dings nor scratches anywhere or whatsoever.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

dbhammercycle said:


> Found this while surfing the 'bay. I have no idea what to think about this thing, other than I didn't know there was a market for a full sus folding fat bike. I would love to read others' take on this, but didn't want to create a new thread. I almost posted in the craigslist wtf thread...
> View attachment 1167497


I guess the question is does it cost less than $1,000?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

CS2 said:


> I guess the question is does it cost less than $1,000?


That pic is from an auction listing, starting bid was 513. I've seen some other listings where the price was just over 6. They come in blue, green, gold, etc...


----------



## a1pathfinder67 (Jan 19, 2014)

MCHB,
I know those come stock with the Bulldozers. I am rocking the Dozers on the BEM LTD. Maiden voyage was today. It is a blast. floats over deep sand like nothing. i am 230 and had the psi at 8R 7F. Tomorrow I will be hitting some local single track and have my Strava up and running. I will be posting it up. Cant wait to see how these tires run on singletrack. I have read some really good reviews on them. Snow/sand/packed dirt and loose gravel. So far sand is a win. I will keep you posted. Plus I love the Gravity BEM LTD. I rode a Walgoose(Malus) for a year and loved it. I would recommend it. But comes a time in every fatboys/girls life to upgrade. After one ride on this thing I feel like I have been missing out on something. It shreds out of the box. Cant wait to go tubeless. It didnt even make it to the road until new pedals, a shorter stem and the dozers were on it. Oh and i had to shave down the seat post about an inch. Cant wait til tomorrow.


----------



## a1pathfinder67 (Jan 19, 2014)

Colorado
Nice set up dude. Awesome bike and awesome video too.


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

analoguekid said:


> Forgive me if this is too off topic...but where does support for the LBS end? I've been to all the local shops and we have a lot of them in Minneapolis...all have a few name brand models in entry level and fully blinged out versions, all are at price points far above my budget (about $1,000) and far more expensive than some decent spec'd bikes from sites like BD or custom spec on a Framed bike. I try to shop local for parts and accessories, but I can't ever find what I'm looking for in a bike that's ready to go. I'd like to do my own wrenching, but still need local help on some of the more difficult stuff, or those services that require special tools? what kind of help can I expect if I take a bike that I bought online in for local help? I can get a bike with the features and components that I want online, at a price I can afford. I can't do the same at the LBS, but I need them there when I need them...what's the answer?
> Dave


my $0.02

As much as I personally like the guys at my LBS, I find that for what I save in bike purchases via ebay or OLBS, I can afford the necessary tools to do any work that needs to be performed on my bikes. Pretty much anything that can be done at a shop is well within the realm of the average shade tree mechanic. It's definitely not rocket science. And if it's something a little out of the ordinary, there's probably instructional information on the web somewhere.....not to mention the simple satisfaction of doing something right and on your own.

Also, I live an hour from my nearest shop and odds are they'd need to order any parts that are required. So, when I can get what I need to get going delivered to my door within a couple of days, it doesn't make a lot of sense to make a special trip out of town and to sacrifice my riding for shop time. I value my time as much as I do my money.


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

Some decent deals on aventuron.com 

DB El Oso Grande $950 and El Oso de Acero $543.99


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

analoguekid said:


> Forgive me if this is too off topic...but where does support for the LBS end? I've been to all the local shops and we have a lot of them in Minneapolis...all have a few name brand models in entry level and fully blinged out versions, all are at price points far above my budget (about $1,000) and far more expensive than some decent spec'd bikes from sites like BD or custom spec on a Framed bike. I try to shop local for parts and accessories, but I can't ever find what I'm looking for in a bike that's ready to go. I'd like to do my own wrenching, but still need local help on some of the more difficult stuff, or those services that require special tools? what kind of help can I expect if I take a bike that I bought online in for local help? I can get a bike with the features and components that I want online, at a price I can afford. I can't do the same at the LBS, but I need them there when I need them...what's the answer?
> Dave


Saw a reply to this post and figured I'd weigh in since I'm in the TC area and frequent a few LBSs but do most of my own wrenching.

We all find our own balance to supporting our LBSs. I use their services when I have something that requires a special tool that is too expensive for me to purchase considering how many times I might use the tool. For example, I would never purchase a Park Tool facer/chaser tool because I have needed it 3 times for 3 bikes when I built them initially. One can also make some tools that are much less expensive than industry standard. For instance a couple nuts, washers and a threaded rod and you have a headset press. I use the LBS as a check against my own wrench work, to view and handle the apparel since I'm picky about shoes and clothing and for good informative conversation. I have not purchased a complete bike from an LBS, I'm not counting the Framed MN that was purchased for me from the House as a Bday gift, since the spring of '03. I think frequenting shops that have a desire to be informative and provide some education to the riders as a part of their mission statement helps. If you go to stores that would rather not talk to you but have you fill out a form for repair services stop going. I find that Freewheel and The Hub are my go to LBSs. I especially like the Hub on Minnehaha for their used section and the small DIY room. The people at Freewheel have always been informative and helpful as well. Both shops have educational classes to help bikers learn how to work on their own bikes. So, what's the answer.... there is no right or wrong and no one answer for everyone. It is important to support our LBSs, but you have to find the balance that works for you and your checkbook.


----------



## pathfinder67 (Nov 26, 2016)

Longhaulbiker,
Just so you know. I had a freewheel on my walgoose and upgraded to a shimano megarange for about $17. That was including the freewheel tool I picked up from my LBS. The megarange 7 speed had the granny gear 34t. Made a world of difference and once you tweak the derailleur just right it was a smooth transition to the big gear. Not difficult to do either. Youtube. Toughest part is getting the freewheel off. Requires a lot of torque. But I am far from a gear head and its very doable. Here is Bullseye Monster LTD stock version, aside from shorter stem.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Are there any "modern" geometry budget fat bikes? It seems like most of them still have 460-470mm chainstays, I'm thinking about something a little more nimble, but under $1000.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

seat_boy said:


> Are there any "modern" geometry budget fat bikes? It seems like most of them still have 460-470mm chainstays, I'm thinking about something a little more nimble, but under $1000.


Hi seat_boy, i sugggest you look for a used FatBoy by Specialized. From memory the chainstay is 455 or 450 and it comes with 90mm rims, a decent transmission, and tires good enough to use in snow. Most new fat under 1,000 you will feel the need to invest in upgrades. Around here(Montreal) it has been popular the last 4 years


----------



## Fisty (Sep 19, 2005)

seat_boy said:


> Are there any "modern" geometry budget fat bikes? It seems like most of them still have 460-470mm chainstays, I'm thinking about something a little more nimble, but under $1000.


Motobecane lurch 447


----------



## vanquishphoto (May 21, 2013)

Wondering people’s personal opinion (I don’t know much about fat bikes). I am looking at a few used bikes and wonder people’s thoughts on the best route to take:

2016 Framed Minnesota 2.0 - $525
2015 Charge Cooker Maxi 2 - $650
2015 Motobecane Sturgis Bullet - $750
2015/16 Motobecane Boris X9 - $700

Most look stock, the Boris changed out a few items. The Sturgis has a Bluto. Anyways, I just bought a full suspension bike so I’m trying to get best value under $700. I don’t even know if I’ll like fat bike riding yet beyond the few small demos I have done (which I enjoyed).

I’d assume my best option is the Sturgis or the Maxi, but again, not 100% sure what others would steer me towards...


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

First how many months will you use it, if like me it is 4 months or less you do not need a suspension the large tires are enough.
- second, to roll fast on packed trails 4 in tires are enough but to use it often even on softer surfaces you want tires 4.6-4.8 ideally designed for winter
- third many entry level transmission are for street, test if you can pedal uphill it beats pushing your bike, well in my book, my preferred gear is 22 front with 36 back, it leaves me 8 months for fast and 4 months that i can ride allmost daily, even studs are great but on a budget you might have to use screws from inside, look youtube also for tire pressure, 
-- stay away from anything with less than 10 speeds, i mean 10, 18 or more are fine to use in snow, if only 1 ring in front 28 is max
--- ask santa for snowshoes
- enjoy


----------



## vanquishphoto (May 21, 2013)

33red said:


> First how many months will you use it, if like me it is 4 months or less you do not need a suspension the large tires are enough.
> - second, to roll fast on packed trails 4 in tires are enough but to use it often even on softer surfaces you want tires 4.6-4.8 ideally designed for winter
> - third many entry level transmission are for street, test if you can pedal uphill it beats pushing your bike, well in my book, my preferred gear is 22 front with 36 back, it leaves me 8 months for fast and 4 months that i can ride allmost daily, even studs are great but on a budget you might have to use screws from inside, look youtube also for tire pressure,
> -- stay away from anything with less than 10 speeds, i mean 10, 18 or more are fine to use in snow, if only 1 ring in front 28 is max
> ...


I just got a SC 5010... so if their is dirt on the ground and no salt, that is what I will be using. So maybe for 3-4 months. I want it for fun rides in a snow.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

vanquishphoto said:


> I just got a SC 5010... so if their is dirt on the ground and no salt, that is what I will be using. So maybe for 3-4 months. I want it for fun rides in a snow.


Around 750$US i guess you might find a decent used one, good luck


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

vanquishphoto said:


> Wondering people's personal opinion (I don't know much about fat bikes). I am looking at a few used bikes and wonder people's thoughts on the best route to take:
> 
> 2016 Framed Minnesota 2.0 - $525
> 2015 Charge Cooker Maxi 2 - $650
> ...


Rather than ask the question as which bike is the best bang for the buck, you should be looking at geo, tire clearance and determining which will be the better bike as to how you intend to ride it. What have you demo'ed, were you able to demo any of the options listed? Did you demo fatties with different rear ends, 170 vs 190? Could you feel the difference? What size tires do you want/need? I don't know that having a Bluto will be an advantage for winter riding, but that depends on the area in which you ride. The Cooker is steel, while the others are aluminum if that matters. They will likely not have tubeless rims, and they might all be Weinmann HL-80 rims. The Borris and MN2 has the older standard widths (135/170) while the Sturgis will have the newest standard (150/190). Is the Cooker a 135 offset?

It's personal as to what you will like and I'll admit that I wanted the MN2.2 to work for me, but I realized after the first year that I wanted something else. That said, there are a lot of people riding them around me in MN. When I listed mine for sale, it was gone within the week.


----------



## hectorlandaeta (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll help you narrow that fast: if you're a Clydesdale you need to get the fattest. If you're a beanpole you can go semi-fat. Then again this bikes are all about the float and the crazy things that allows you to pull, so, IMO, you'll always benefit from the fattest, indistinct of your weight.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2017)

hectorlandaeta said:


> I'll help you narrow that fast: if you're a Clydesdale you need to get the fattest. If you're a beanpole you can go semi-fat. Then again this bikes are all about the float and the crazy things that allows you to pull, so, IMO, you'll always benefit from the fattest, indistinct of your weight.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


 I've got a '16 Kona Wo that can run Jumbo Jims but I'm running Surly Nates at the moment. You can always use less tire but once you own it the maximum tire size is a done deal.


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

vanquishphoto said:


> Wondering people's personal opinion (I don't know much about fat bikes). I am looking at a few used bikes and wonder people's thoughts on the best route to take:
> 
> 2016 Framed Minnesota 2.0 - $525
> 2015 Charge Cooker Maxi 2 - $650
> ...


My vote is for the Sturgis. Geometry similar to Spec Fatboy. 150 front 197 rear gives most options for wide tires if needed. I think '15 should have Mulefut rims which are tubeless. That's a big plus. I had one for my first 2 seasons. The Sturgis Bullet should have a raceface crank/BB, alright SRAM shifter/derailleur, and bluto. Brakes are serviceable but not awesome. I still use most of the components on my new frame I built up.


----------



## Ohio216 (Dec 8, 2015)

New felt dd70 purchase needs some love.


----------



## Iffykid (Dec 24, 2017)

First post noob, Purchased a Rockhopper last July as a 1st timer now looking for a FB for a 60yr old winter leisure rider/exercisebike. I have been checking CL and such but being of short stature there are not many small frame size available 5-7" 29" inseam 160lbs. 
Thinking Mn 3.0 as the 2.0 and 2.2 are taller standover heights.
Are the stock 4"tires big enough for groomed trail? Local trail is Elm Creek MN.
Would the $400 Bluto upgrade be worth it for what is typically described as flowy trail?
I much prefer riding single track vs bike path but at a leisurely pace to avoid injury, Studded tire required? or recommended?

Thnx


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Iffykid said:


> First post noob, Purchased a Rockhopper last July as a 1st timer now looking for a FB for a 60yr old winter leisure rider/exercisebike. I have been checking CL and such but being of short stature there are not many small frame size available 5-7" 29" inseam 160lbs.
> Thinking Mn 3.0 as the 2.0 and 2.2 are taller standover heights.
> Are the stock 4"tires big enough for groomed trail? Local trail is Elm Creek MN.
> Would the $400 Bluto upgrade be worth it for what is typically described as flowy trail?
> ...


A 4" tire is just fine for a groomed singletrack, and you can fit a bit wider if you are willing to sacrifice a little by removing the smallest cogs and spacing the cassette outwards for chain clearance. I would recommend trying all the Framed fat bikes at the Little Canada location off Owasso Blvd. You can take a quick round about the parking lot and see which fits you best. The geometry of the MN series are a little different. Also, the 1.0 and 2.0 have a 170mm rear end (135mm front, 2.2 has a 150mm) and will have slightly narrower q-factors while the 3.0 will have a 190 rear end and be available with a wider set of tires for a bit extra. I found the 2.0 to be more nimble and have a more upright riding position, which may be something you find that you like, in comparison to the 3.0. The 3.0 rides a bit more like a tank IMO. The 1.0 has a ETT between the 2.0 and 3.0 if I recall correctly. I personally would choose the bike that fits best and see what they can do if you would like better components. I was able to pay the difference for a better handlebar for example and you can upgrade to BB7s from the BB5s as part of a package upgrade. You may even want to try the Wolftrax while you are there. The Framed builds are very customizable, so get the frame that fits you best. I don't know that you would need the Bluto, but you should still get the alu fork if you don't like the front sus and could sell it later. They may also have the RST fork which will be cheaper, but has less resale value as well. If you are riding trail in the summer than the sus might be nice. Studded tires are quite expensive, some over $200/tire. You could get grip studs and install them yourself which would be cheaper. I'm still not using studs and I have ridden across lakes, but I will admit that I have fallen in areas with ice ruts. It's a personal call but those with them are vocal and positive about their experience. Hope you can find something you like. Happy Rollin' through the Holidays!


----------



## Iffykid (Dec 24, 2017)

dbhammercycle said:


> A 4" tire is just fine for a groomed singletrack, and you can fit a bit wider if you are willing to sacrifice a little by removing the smallest cogs and spacing the cassette outwards for chain clearance. I would recommend trying all the Framed fat bikes at the Little Canada location off Owasso Blvd. You can take a quick round about the parking lot and see which fits you best. The geometry of the MN series are a little different. Also, the 1.0 and 2.0 have a 170mm rear end (135mm front, 2.2 has a 150mm) and will have slightly narrower q-factors while the 3.0 will have a 190 rear end and be available with a wider set of tires for a bit extra. I found the 2.0 to be more nimble and have a more upright riding position, which may be something you find that you like, in comparison to the 3.0. The 3.0 rides a bit more like a tank IMO. The 1.0 has a ETT between the 2.0 and 3.0 if I recall correctly. I personally would choose the bike that fits best and see what they can do if you would like better components. I was able to pay the difference for a better handlebar for example and you can upgrade to BB7s from the BB5s as part of a package upgrade. You may even want to try the Wolftrax while you are there. The Framed builds are very customizable, so get the frame that fits you best. I don't know that you would need the Bluto, but you should still get the alu fork if you don't like the front sus and could sell it later. They may also have the RST fork which will be cheaper, but has less resale value as well. If you are riding trail in the summer than the sus might be nice. Studded tires are quite expensive, some over $200/tire. You could get grip studs and install them yourself which would be cheaper. I'm still not using studs and I have ridden across lakes, but I will admit that I have fallen in areas with ice ruts. It's a personal call but those with them are vocal and positive about their experience. Hope you can find something you like. Happy Rollin' through the Holidays!


Appreciate the feed back.
Other than standover height not really sure where to start and would prefer to stay under $1000 until I figure out how much riding I actually do, I tried to ride Elm Creek 2-3 times a week summer/fall but the wet conditions had the trails closed much of the time.
Will have to check into other models and whats involved in studding tires.
Blaine so not much of a drive so will need to check out models in person will check the LC location.

Thnx


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

Iffykid said:


> Thinking Mn 3.0 as the 2.0 and 2.2 are taller standover heights.
> Are the stock 4"tires big enough for groomed trail? Local trail is Elm Creek MN.
> Would the $400 Bluto upgrade be worth it for what is typically described as flowy trail?
> I much prefer riding single track vs bike path but at a leisurely pace to avoid injury, Studded tire required? or recommended?
> ...


Elm Creek is a quick pedal from my house. As long as you don't go out right after a large snowfall, 4" should be fine at Elm Creek. It usually gets lots of traffic and they are very timely at grooming it so you don't need tons of float. Studs are debatable. Last winter they were pretty much a necessity for most of the season since it was a luge track after Xmas for the most part due to rains and high temps. Previous winter it was mostly fine without studs. This year it's been fine so far sans studs. I ride paved paths from my house so I see more ice and always use studs once snow flies.

I rode 1 winter at EC with a rigid fork and 1 with a bluto. For the most part the snow evens out the bumps so Bluto isn't needed in winter. There are runners that use the trail so you get some footprints here and there. There's an inconsiderate guy that likes to walk a huge dog down the middle of the trail when it's warm out and then freezes big footprints so sometimes the bumps make a bluto nice to have. It's defintely not needed.


----------



## theBarzeen (Dec 26, 2017)

Ohio216 said:


> New felt dd70 purchase needs some love.


Agreed! I just got mine for $1100 from a shop about an hour from me ( to replace a Pugsly that was too small for me)... The only part I had to change out after two rides were the craaaaaaaaaap Tektro Novella brakes.... Swapped in a set of bb7s and now it stops right. Rides really well.

With that said, my LBS is a Framed dealer and wifey-poo fell in love with a Wolftrax Alloy they had on sale for $899. With a Deore 2x10 setup and bb5 brakes it's been awesome for her. If they had one in my size when I was looking for me I would have gone that route.


----------



## Iffykid (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks
Perhaps I would be better off skipping Bluto for now and save the money towards studded tires in the future if needed.


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

GMC Yukon, 120/190/150 spacing aluminum frame.

I started a thread here: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/gmc-yukon-kent-52618-a-1065773.html


----------



## Iffykid (Dec 24, 2017)

theBarzeen said:


> Agreed! I just got mine for $1100 from a shop about an hour from me ( to replace a Pugsly that was too small for me)... The only part I had to change out after two rides were the craaaaaaaaaap Tektro Novella brakes.... Swapped in a set of bb7s and now it stops right. Rides really well.
> 
> With that said, my LBS is a Framed dealer and wifey-poo fell in love with a Wolftrax Alloy they had on sale for $899. With a Deore 2x10 setup and bb5 brakes it's been awesome for her. If they had one in my size when I was looking for me I would have gone that route.


Who is your LBS? I have been looking at the Wolftrax Alloy but the House wants $999 for the Deore and $899 for the Sram

Thnx


----------



## analoguekid (Apr 19, 2008)

Iffykid said:


> Who is your LBS? I have been looking at the Wolftrax Alloy but the House wants $999 for the Deore and $899 for the Sram
> 
> Thnx


I was at Valley Bike and Ski in Apple Valley today. they have a handful of Norco and others under 1K. They also have a few DD's in the 30 and 70 models. they don't fit the Under a grand threshold, but nicely spec'd for slightly higher...


----------



## analoguekid (Apr 19, 2008)

Iffykid said:


> Thanks
> Perhaps I would be better off skipping Bluto for now and save the money towards studded tires in the future if needed.


Make yer own studded tires?


----------



## Iffykid (Dec 24, 2017)

analoguekid said:


> Make yer own studded tires?


At around a dollar per stud wouldn't it be around the same price to purchase pre-studded tyres?


----------



## analoguekid (Apr 19, 2008)

Iffykid said:


> At around a dollar per stud wouldn't it be around the same price to purchase pre-studded tyres?


I: it looks like you're correct about costs...I was thinking along the lines of cost of buying a cheap 26X4 (about $40) and stud kits (50 studs for about $20/kit). You'd have about $140 into building them out. Vee Snowshoes (4.8) with 240 studs on Amazon under $160. Where is that quote about the most expensive studded tire costs less than a visit to the Emergency Room?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

In the province of quebec we can use a fatbike on snow about 4 months.
Some use cheap tires 3.8 in and enjoy a few days when the trails are nice and fast.
Others Fat as often as possible, to achieve that we use
A- 4.8 tires for flotation
B- real winter tires for snow
C- studded for ice, freezing rain etc
I bought a Bud/Lou allmost new for 200$ added 200 grip studs for 200$ (100 front + 100 rear) so i have been riding my fat daily since dec 12.

The other 8 months i ride a hardtail so i do not need a suspension on my fat i need low gears for climbing.


----------



## pdxfixed (Feb 18, 2016)

Me and my bro picked up the $200 Mongoose Hitch. It sucks, but it sucks in a good way where you don't feel bad about it.


----------



## pathfinder67 (Nov 26, 2016)

pdxfixed said:


> Me and my bro picked up the $200 Mongoose Hitch. It sucks, but it sucks in a good way where you don't feel bad about it.
> 
> View attachment 1175986


I rode the Malus for a year. It is a great bike for the money. I enjoyed the hell out of it. Then I upgraded to the GBEM LTD. It's like night and day. I have ridden the Malus a couple of times since, but not on the trails. The biggest difference is the weight. The LTD is much lighter and easier to ride. It just seems much easier to handle. But when strapped for cash those Walgoose bikes are a great deal and the tires are more than adequate for the trails. I don't know where you live, but my best piece of advice for an upgrade is the megarange freewheel from shimano. $15 will get you up them hills with ease. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

seat_boy said:


> Are there any "modern" geometry budget fat bikes? It seems like most of them still have 460-470mm chainstays, I'm thinking about something a little more nimble, but under $1000.


Kona Wozo...420mm chainstays, I think. Not cheap though.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^ There is a thread about this specific topic.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/any-modern-geometry-fatbikes-1060164.html

None of the options are under the 1K limit set in this thread. A cheaper option that could be built under 1K with a rigid fork would have been the On One fatty Trail, but cs was still 450.


----------



## Paul Fithian (Dec 28, 2017)

Paul Fithian said:


> GMC Yukon, 120/190/150 spacing aluminum frame.
> 
> I started a thread here: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/gmc-yukon-kent-52618-a-1065773.html


I've put together two of these for my wife & I, replacing the seat post and stock tires.

His: Tubeless Origin8 Tsunami 4.9 120 TPI Folding bead tires and a different seat.

Hers: Tubeless Origin8 Tsunami 4.0 120 TPI folding bead tires. Weight is 33.8 lbs as pictured.

Lifetime frame/fork warranty.

Total cost to set up like this is $500 each.


----------



## Iffykid (Dec 24, 2017)

Is it still under $1000 if you dump $995 +tax on the bike and another $500:madman: on studded tires


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I think as long as the sticker price or your parts list if building is at the 1K mark, it counts. Anything after that is symptomatic of upgraditis...


----------



## Iffykid (Dec 24, 2017)

dbhammercycle said:


> I think as long as the sticker price or your parts list if building is at the 1K mark, it counts. Anything after that is symptomatic of upgraditis...


I tried a Wolftrax 3.0 with Hydro brakes $995+tax, Now from MORC EC trails are iced over and having to consider studded tires as well $$$$$$
or purchase bike ride trails and then decide on studded tires.:madman:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope you enjoy your new fat tire and lay down some trax! I certainly hear you, the Luce Line has some ice issues and the section outside my 'hood is closed for some Xcel Energy work. Anyway, another option might be grip studs. There is a thread here somewhere about some chinese knock off studs that might help the wallet a little. It's possible someone in that thread from MN ordered a bulk load too. Finally, don't forget to check craigslist, you might find some studded tires or used ones for grip studs if you don't want to install them on the your newer tires. I hope when you look outside right now, your as happy as I am! Happy Rollin'!


----------



## pdxfixed (Feb 18, 2016)

pathfinder67 said:


> I rode the Malus for a year. It is a great bike for the money. I enjoyed the hell out of it. Then I upgraded to the GBEM LTD. It's like night and day. I have ridden the Malus a couple of times since, but not on the trails. The biggest difference is the weight. The LTD is much lighter and easier to ride. It just seems much easier to handle. But when strapped for cash those Walgoose bikes are a great deal and the tires are more than adequate for the trails. I don't know where you live, but my best piece of advice for an upgrade is the megarange freewheel from shimano. $15 will get you up them hills with ease. Enjoy!!!


Megarange freewheel upgrade happened after ~4 hours of ride time, as the stock unit went megafixie while coasting downhill...


----------



## analoguekid (Apr 19, 2008)

Iffykid said:


> I tried a Wolftrax 3.0 with Hydro brakes $995+tax, Now from MORC EC trails are iced over and having to consider studded tires as well $$$$$$
> or purchase bike ride trails and then decide on studded tires.:madman:


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Iffykid (Dec 24, 2017)

analoguekid said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


Tried as in demo.
Just spent 1/2hr outside cleaning up my drive from recent snow -2f my hands and feet are cold maybe winter riding isn't for me:eekster:


----------



## pathfinder67 (Nov 26, 2016)

Awesome!!! I know it was like a different bike once you have that granny gear. Only other adjustments I made were a trigger shifter and drilled some holes in the rims. More for looks than weight, even though every ounce counts in them wheels. Those Chinese tires were heavy, but they rolled over and thru every challenge. Made me a fatty for life. I am sure you and your bro are spending a lot of time on them trails. Have fun!!!


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

Iffykid said:


> Just spent 1/2hr outside cleaning up my drive from recent snow -2f my hands and feet are cold maybe winter riding isn't for me:eekster:


Gotta get the right gear for winter riding or it is MISERABLE! Good gloves and socks are a must. also Barmits are killer. Good boots make a difference also.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

If you're really tall, BD has a few of their 21" boris X9 on sale for stupid cheap. No idea how many, but worth looking at if you're in the market. And really tall.


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

dbhammercycle said:


> ^ There is a thread about this specific topic.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/any-modern-geometry-fatbikes-1060164.html
> 
> None of the options are under the 1K limit set in this thread. A cheaper option that could be built under 1K with a rigid fork would have been the On One fatty Trail, but cs was still 450.


The on one fatty v2 frame is still being sold on the on one website for around $250 or so.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Pack66 said:


> The on one fatty v2 frame is still being sold on the on one website for around $250 or so.


Yeah, at one point the Fatty Trail frame was sold at a low price of 75+75 shipping which would have enabled a decent spec build with a rigid fork and still be under the 1K mark. The standard fatty V2 may not fit the criteria of modern geo still having longish chainstays at 445 and having a standard length ETT of 595 for the med, where frames having modern geo would be more like 610 (the ETT of the FT med frame is 620). Though the HTA is 68 and is slackish. Don't know about BB drop on that frame either. Also, the price at 325 including shipping for just the frame would make it more difficult to get a decent spec build under 1K, not impossible but difficult.


----------



## GMBike (Mar 29, 2010)

*Specialized 2017 Fatboy and Hellga Closeout*

Picked up a brand new 2017 Hellga for my daughter around $800. There are still some left...


----------



## Iffykid (Dec 24, 2017)

GMBike said:


> Picked up a brand new 2017 Hellga for my daughter around $800. There are still some left...


Where did you find at that price?


----------



## GMBike (Mar 29, 2010)

Iffykid said:


> Where did you find at that price?


I believe all Specialized dealers have access. I'm in NY (Long Island).


----------



## Iffykid (Dec 24, 2017)

My Google fu is weak all I could find for $800 is kids size bikes, Cheapest full size I can find are $1200+


----------



## GMBike (Mar 29, 2010)

Iffykid said:


> My Google fu is weak all I could find for $800 is kids size bikes, Cheapest full size I can find are $1200+


You may want to call some local Specialized dealers...


----------



## GMBike (Mar 29, 2010)

Iffykid said:


> My Google fu is weak all I could find for $800 is kids size bikes, Cheapest full size I can find are $1200+


Any luck?


----------



## Iffykid (Dec 24, 2017)

No!


----------



## Iron Felix (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello!

I want to apologize for my English before I tell you about my fat bike. I'm from Russia.

I ordered my bicycle in China for $ 300. I did not know about fat bikes anything then.
It's no-name fat-bike, but it was a level like as Mongoose Dolomite.

After some time I made a small upgrade of the transmission. I installed SRAM NX upgrade kit + crankset with NW. No-name tires 4.0 (and 2.5 kg or 4,4 lbf) were replaced to CST ROLY-POLY 4.8 (and 1,7 kg or 3,7 lbf).

At the moment my bicycle costs around 500-550 dollars.

I plan to put a carbon fork with offset in the future. This will make the bike a little longer and lighter. Now the bicycle weighs 16kg or 35 lbf.

Thank You!


----------



## @WhatCost (Feb 4, 2018)

*Gravity Bullseye Monster Pro $699*

Got my first bike in 20 years, Friday, after scouring this site and a lot of googling. I put it together and adjusted everything, per recommendations on this site and then took it to the LBS to give it a once over. Immediately took it out for a "quick" 10 miles and had a blast in the mud and muck. I came home covered in mud and with the biggest smile. This bike is a blast to ride and made the trails pretty damn easy, now I can't wait to do it more!


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

Iron Felix said:


> Hello!
> 
> I want to apologize for my English before I tell you about my fat bike. I'm from Russia.
> 
> ...


Your English is far better than my Russian! Nice bike!


----------



## mehlertmj (Jan 12, 2017)

@WhatCost said:


> Got my first bike in 20 years, Friday, after scouring this site and a lot of googling. I put it together and adjusted everything, per recommendations on this site and then took it to the LBS to give it a once over. Immediately took it out for a "quick" 10 miles and had a blast in the mud and muck. I came home covered in mud and with the biggest smile. This bike is a blast to ride and made the trails pretty damn easy, now I can't wait to do it more!


Congrats on the bike! Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poughkeepsieshredder (Dec 4, 2017)

Picked up a red dolomite for about 300. (Had to specify because the red one has better mountain specific components) I put in about 65 dollars in it so far and upgrade the bars, shifters, and grips. I've had it for 2 months and I've taken it off a bunch of drops and jumps and the rims are still dead straight. Its a really good beginner fatty but if you put better components on it you can really make it a nice bike. But the first thing you should do is take off that crappy twist shifter though.


----------



## Iron Felix (Feb 2, 2018)

> Your English is far better than my Russian! Nice bike!


Thx ;-)


----------



## camelkicker (Oct 12, 2015)

I picked up a framed wolftrax frame for $280 bucks and did the build for $1875. It includes a Manitou Mastodon fork 120mm, hope pro 4 fatso hubs, Surely Darryl Holly rims, Hope tech v4, brakes, hope disc, diety bars, sram gx 11 speed, giant dropper, a e13 hive 9-46 cassette, and race face crank.


----------



## Iffykid (Dec 24, 2017)

camelkicker said:


> i picked up a framed wolftrax frame for $280 bucks and did the build for $1875. It includes a manitou mastodon fork 120mm, hope pro 4 fatso hubs, surely darryl holly rims, hope tech v4, brakes, hope disc, diety bars, sram gx 11 speed, giant dropper, a e13 hive 9-46 cassette, and race face crank.
> 
> View attachment 1183757
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

camelkicker said:


> I picked up a framed wolftrax frame for $280 bucks and did the build for $1875. It includes a Manitou Mastodon fork 120mm, hope pro 4 fatso hubs, Surely Darryl Holly rims, Hope tech v4, brakes, hope disc, diety bars, sram gx 11 speed, giant dropper, a e13 hive 9-46 cassette, and race face crank.


Nearly cracked that $1k budget. Nice build all the same


----------



## STREETFIGHTER50 (Mar 20, 2004)

@WhatCost said:


> Got my first bike in 20 years, Friday, after scouring this site and a lot of googling. I put it together and adjusted everything, per recommendations on this site and then took it to the LBS to give it a once over. Immediately took it out for a "quick" 10 miles and had a blast in the mud and muck. I came home covered in mud and with the biggest smile. This bike is a blast to ride and made the trails pretty damn easy, now I can't wait to do it more!


That's awesome! I'm eyeing the same bike at the moment


----------



## analoguekid (Apr 19, 2008)

Framed Minnesota LTD, hits the target:
https://www.the-house.com/qfrmnltd16bl18zz-framed-fat-bikes.html


----------



## mehlertmj (Jan 12, 2017)

analoguekid said:


> Framed Minnesota LTD, hits the target:
> https://www.the-house.com/qfrmnltd16bl18zz-framed-fat-bikes.html


Looks similar to a diamondback

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iffykid (Dec 24, 2017)

analoguekid said:


> Framed Minnesota LTD, hits the target:
> https://www.the-house.com/qfrmnltd16bl18zz-framed-fat-bikes.html


Max rear tire width 26X4"


----------



## a1pathfinder67 (Jan 19, 2014)

So I switched the tires on my GBEM LTD. The Dozers were heavy but they rotated very well. Until you hit mud or snow. They were great on sand and dry singletrack. Add water/snow and everything stuck to them. This caused less traction and more weight on tires. I have had the JJ 4.0 lites for almost a month and half now. We had snow twice and always plenty of mud and water holes here. Have now ridden them in every condition and on every surface. Awesome tires. Good traction in mud and snow. NOTHING sticks to them. Great traction on ALL dry surfaces. Also almost zero bounce on very bumpy trails. They are very smooth and very fast and dropped 2.5 lbs off of my wheel set. Best upgrade ever. All I do is ride...and smile a lot!!!

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

Iffykid said:


> Max rear tire width 26X4"


With a 1x and 70mm rims I expect a 4.4 Jumbo Jim or 4.3 Edna may fit the Framed LTD.

For the price that looks like a nice build.


----------



## Iron Felix (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello! 

I want to apologize for my English again because i am from Russian Federation.

I wrote about my fatbike which based on the Chinese frame. 
You can find my post above.

As I planned, I bought a carbon fork. It is Chinese fork looks like Lamere. I think this fork from the same factory )))
In addition, I decided to install hydraulic brakes. I chose Sram Level T. 

I do not believe in God. But… God bless America for a company Sram!!! ))).

So I spent around $250 on brakes and fork. 

And now my fat cost about $750-$800
By the way, from this amount you can take away the cost of the old components. I think it's $75-$100

I finished with main upgrade. 

Rotors, seat, rim tape and some other things will be replaced in the future. I think that this can not be considered.

Thank you!


----------



## Iffykid (Dec 24, 2017)

Good bad or otherwise I left the House with a Framed Alaskan Alloy on sale for $850 otd $912.62 which got me in the under $1000 thread:crazy:
I went in too look at the Wolftracx NX Race for $1199, The standover felt taller on the Wolftrax even thou the spec show it being 1/2" shorter glad I was able to check them both out before purchasing.

Hopefully the local trails will open which have been closed due to rain muddy tear up the trail conditions.


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

*Bd gbem*

image hosting websites



2014 Gravity Bullseye Monster with an aluminum fork and a couple swapped out cockpit parts. Weighs 34.1 lbs, wheelset isn't the greatest but it works really well and is durable. The stock crank has started to creak a little bit but I ride it year round. Dillinger 4s are awesome. Bike was 499 and I put ~$200 into it with parts and tires.

I am thinking about getting a new crank for it, any suggestions out there? I'm a sucker for RaceFace. Possibly a new wheelset if I can find a deal.

Seeing as how the bike is 4 years old and I have to perform virtually zero maintenance on it, it was a steal. It only weighs 3 more lbs than my wife's stock Specialized Jynx, which probably means I need to make that bike lighter.

Bikesdirect is pretty legit. I just bought a new CX bike from them and it's great.


----------



## darren03 (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyone got any experience with the DB El Oso? Have a chance to pick a barely used one up for $800 dollars and I'm wondering if I'd be stupid not to.

Struggling to find many helpful reviews, most seem to give it a good rep but don't really explain why aside from "it's a good bike" etc etc:

https://bikebrave.com/best-fat-tire-bikes/#Diamondback-Bicycles-El-Oso

Any first hand experiences!


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

You have to check which model you are talking about. The El Oso range covers an original list price range from about $500 to near $2000. Then they were heavily discounted The range varies from rigid forks to a Bluto, mechanical brakes to reasonable Shimano hydraulics, SLX groupset down to entry level Acera. 
There are a few riding them on here. Try searching, or check the fatbike pictures thread, I'm pretty sure I've seen a few in there.
LMGTFY http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/my-new-diamondback-el-oso-990712.html
Dirty Hun and Mr Horse seem to be still enjoying their El Oso's


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

If you plan to use it on beaches it might do but i live in Montreal, Quebec, Canada and here for our 4 winter months the 2 most popular the last 4 years are the Norco and the Specialized Fatboy. We benefit from 80-90mm rims, 4.5 to 4.8 in tires to float. Smaller tires and narrower rims do not allow us to float on the softer snow so we have less fat days. The link in your post brought me to a 27 speeds wich is a low price model wich is surely heavy and in bikes i allways prefer a medium or high quality bike. My suggestion is pass on that one and get a 2015 or 2016 that will be lighter, better transmission, better wheels and focus on proper tires for your intended use.


----------



## cableman (Jul 8, 2018)

How about the minnesota ltd? Im looking at the 2018 mongoose argus comp also. So many to choose from!


----------



## SE [email protected] (Jun 21, 2018)

The 2017 SE [email protected] is on clearance for $799, it retails for close to $1400.00.


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

darren03 said:


> Anyone got any experience with the DB El Oso? Have a chance to pick a barely used one up for $800 dollars and I'm wondering if I'd be stupid not to.
> 
> Struggling to find many helpful reviews, most seem to give it a good rep but don't really explain why aside from "it's a good bike" etc etc:
> 
> ...


$800 for a newish, suspension forked version of this bike would be a very good deal. Slightly less of a deal if it's the El Oso Grande version.

The two biggest 'issues' directed at this particular bike are that it has a fairly tall stand-over height and a relatively long chain stay length.

Having personally used it, I can comment that the height really hasn't been an issue in my experience and that I don't get the obsession that some people have with chain stay length. I guess if you fancy yourself some kind of BMX freeriding superstar, the chain stay might hold you back on your riding style. I largely will call bullshit on that though and have to say that the bike performs well and to my standards on both dirt and snow. I have a full suspension long travel bike that collects dust most the time since acquiring this bike.

The bike is decently spec'd as is but has a 197 mm thru axle that will allow you to modify it to 1 X 11 or 12 speed and allow you to put 5" inch or plus tires on it if that's your thing.

Full disclosure, I have the Grande version and it's heavily modified. The only original parts are the frame, axel and stem. That said, it's been a good frame to build up from.


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

*Boris NX1 Bluto*



Picked this up for $999 shipped. Bluto RL 120mm fork, SRAM NX1 groupset, Shimano 180mm m365 brakes, and assorted crap I'll be replacing.

Rides like a dream.


----------



## BigBran (Mar 8, 2008)

How about the least expensive fat bike with 1 X 11 and ability to fit 4.8” tires? That’s what I need but their all $2000. Kona Wo is $1500 but is 1 X 10.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

BigBran said:


> How about the least expensive fat bike with 1 X 11 and ability to fit 4.8" tires? That's what I need but their all $2000. Kona Wo is $1500 but is 1 X 10.


You will not have a fat.
You can buy a simili fat for a few $$.
You can print a picture of a fat for free.
You can find an older fat for 600$.
You can buy shoes for a $.
You are lucky air is free, stop complaining.


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

BigBran said:


> How about the least expensive fat bike with 1 X 11 and ability to fit 4.8" tires? That's what I need but their all $2000. Kona Wo is $1500 but is 1 X 10.


If you want 1x11 and 4.8 inch tires you're gonna need something with thru axles and 190/197mm rear spacing. You're gonna be into the $1500 price range.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

218traverse said:


> If you want 1x11 and 4.8 inch tires you're gonna need something with thru axles and 190/197mm rear spacing. You're gonna be into the $1500 price range.


I think the Mongoose Argus Comp is about as you'll get. It's only 1x10, but the stock Airsun tires are listed as 4.9. Don't know what they actually measure. Not that big a job to convert to 1x11


----------



## cableman (Jul 8, 2018)

2019 mongoose argus comp is listed with 1x11, just have to wait for it to become available.


----------



## BigBran (Mar 8, 2008)

cableman said:


> 2019 mongoose argus comp is listed with 1x11, just have to wait for it to become available.


Thanks. Hopefully it's what I'm looking for. Let's see what it brings.


----------



## cableman (Jul 8, 2018)

Dealer book.
I definitely would have gotten one if i didnt just find a 2017 farley 7.


----------



## BigBran (Mar 8, 2008)

33red said:


> You will not have a fat.
> You can buy a simili fat for a few $$.
> You can print a picture of a fat for free.
> You can find an older fat for 600$.
> ...


Your right, I Guess I should be happy getting bent over and spoon fed technology.


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

This thing was $999 shipped, I've upgraded a few things but overall a super good value. SRAM NX 1x11, Shimano hydraulic brakes, Rockshox Bluto RL fork. I put a new stem, carbon bars, and tires on it.

Incredibly fun and capable bike.


----------



## slimbean mcgee (Oct 25, 2014)

Trying to decide between Surly Wednesday and 27.5 Framed WolfTrax...Both in black for $1099 new...Better spec on the WolfTrax, but it's aluminum.Anyone ridden both?


----------



## lewdvig (Aug 25, 2005)

The new one at Costco for 2019 looks pretty good. Looks like they finally put a tapered fork on that bike. So it would be very upgradable I think.$450 CDN. Made by Giant I am told.

https://www.costco.ca/Northrock-XC00-Fat-Tire-Bike.product.100383744.html


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

lewdvig said:


> The new one at Costco for 2019 looks pretty good. Looks like they finally put a tapered fork on that bike. So it would be very upgradable I think.$450 CDN. Made by Giant I am told.
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/Northrock-XC00-Fat-Tire-Bike.product.100383744.html


I call those simili fat.
Useless gearing to climb.
Buy a 99$ bike.
Buy a big pen 1$.
Write FAT.
100$ fat, bingo!


----------



## Donald Pikachu (Sep 24, 2018)

Get a Fuji Wendigo 2.1 It is amazing an under $1000--- It is the only bike I will own for a while (unless it gets stolen out of my garage or it gets destroyed!)
Costco bike has a 7 gear selection which has a poor low gear and is low quality like Mongoose.


----------



## Scooby609 (Jul 21, 2018)

Framed Minnesota LTD is just under $1k now on Amazon www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07B4LQ8V9/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I just ordered a 20" red one myself should have it Tuesday!


----------



## Sleepers123 (Oct 6, 2018)

Trying to find the appropriate thread for this discussion, hopefully this is "appropriate" and will not be chastised.
I am looking to pick up a Fat Bike for under $1000, looking at some options; it looks as if I can even lower that number to under $700.
I live on Long Island, so we have some limited terrain with some mild climbs and decent but nothing to extreme.
I am looking for a bike I can ride year round and get the most enjoyment out of it.
Based on my budget, I think I will be using BD for my purchase (open for any other options though)
I have used them for two other bikes and have not had any issues.

The first option I am looking at is the 2018 Gravity BullseyeMonster Comp with and RST Suspension fork.
This looks like a good deal as it has the front suspension and also the crank has it two front gears.
I think I definitely want the ability to shift gears on the front sprocket for long straight aways vs. climbs.
I know there are a number of discussions if suspension is even required for the type of riding I will be performing, however if it is a good value and I do use my bike on more challenging terrain, I would like to know I have the option of using the suspension. ($700)
Save Up to 60% Off Front Suspension Equipped Fat Bikes, BullsEye Monster COMP Fat Mountain Bikes

Next option was the Gravity BullseyeMonster Comp 
Save Up to 60% Off Front Suspension Equipped Fat Bikes, BullsEye Monster LTD Fat Mountain Bikes
Similar specs but no suspension ($600)
(They no longer have it in matte black with the matte black rims, which is actually a factor as I like that color combo)

Gravity 2019 Bullseye MonsterFive ($700)
This bike looks like it will be fun and comes with 4.9" tires. 
Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - FIts Most Five INCH Tires - Gravity Bullseye MonsterFIVE

I like the specs on this one with the exception that there is only one gear for the front sprocket. I see this is more common now, but cannot imagine not having the ability to switch gears. Will be happy to hear anyones feedback on this topic.
Gravity 2018 Bullseye Monster XX ($700)
Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes - Gravity 2018 Bullseye Monster XX SRAM GX 1x10 Drivetrain Fat Bikes, Mountain Bikes

I was also looking at the Motobecane Boris Line as well. These seem to have the specs I am looking for my level of riding.

Motobecane 2019 Boris X5 ($600)
Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Boris X5 SRAM

Motobecane NEW Boris X7 ($700)
Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Boris X7 SRAM

Motobecane 2019 Boris GX ($800)
Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane 2019 Boris GX SRAM GX Equipped Fat Bikes, Mountain Bikes
This one is on my budget border; however it also only has one sprocket on the front drive.

I do appreciate anyone's feedback on this. Looking to order as soon as possible so I can start my autumn riding as soon as possible.
Thanks


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Sleepers123 said:


> Trying to find the appropriate thread for this discussion, hopefully this is "appropriate" and will not be chastised.
> I am looking to pick up a Fat Bike for under $1000, looking at some options; it looks as if I can even lower that number to under $700.
> I live on Long Island, so we have some limited terrain with some mild climbs and decent but nothing to extreme.
> I am looking for a bike I can ride year round and get the most enjoyment out of it.
> ...


In my opinion 18 speeds is a minimum for 12 months or at least 11 speeds with a wide range, not just only 11-42.
I never buy entry level.
I allways buy quality, the budget decides the year.
Pick a good 2016 with proper tires for your area.


----------



## Sleepers123 (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks for the response. Looks like I will eliminate the ones with the limited gear options. 

Unfortunately my budget is limited and my options are limited for anything outside of these models, even for higher quality, previous model selections.

Was looking to see if anyone had any of these and would strongly recommend or steer me away from any of these.

Thanks


----------



## mehlertmj (Jan 12, 2017)

I had a Motobecane FB5 for a little while before I upgraded to a Surly Ice Cream Truck. It was a good bike for the money, however you can find used deals for quality bikes on the upper end of your budget. I’m sure there are some Pugs out there right in your budget ball park. Check Craigslist and pink bike. Either way, I don’t see anything wrong with the bikes you listed. I believe they can be great entry level bikes if they are maintained and setup properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepers123 (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks-I have been checking Craigslist and letgo with no luck. There is a limited appetite for fat bikes around here and the people who have them have not yet started dumpin them. Thanks for letting me know about pinkbike. Just checked there as well, however very few bikes in my area. 

Looking at the Monster Comp with RST suspension fork at this time. Anyone see any objections with this model?

Thanks


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Sleepers123 said:


> Thanks for the response. Looks like I will eliminate the ones with the limited gear options.
> Thanks


I would suggest a little more research re the gearing issue, looks like you are missing something.
Most of the 1x bikes (only one gear on the front) are generally more modern than most 2x or 3x bikes (2 or 3 front cogs).
Days gone by, bikes only had 6 or 7 gears (like a 13 tooth to a 32 or 36 tooth cogs) on the back, and needed 2 or 3 on the front to give sufficient gear range to cover most Riding situations.
The modern 1x bike has 10 to 12 gears on the back (generally an 11 or 12 to 46 or even 50 tooth on the back) and a smaller chainring on the front. As such they can basically provide the same gear range as an old multi chainring set up.
The 1x system simplifies the bike, less hardware and less to think about when on the trail.
There is still nothing wrong with a decent 2x, but it's a bit dated and not really necessary as long as you're buying an appropriate 1x system (with sufficient gear range for your fitness and riding conditions).


----------



## Sleepers123 (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks-was not up to speed on the new gear ratios. That now changes my options (again)


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

Norco bigfoots start at about 899


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

BigBran said:


> How about the least expensive fat bike with 1 X 11 and ability to fit 4.8" tires? That's what I need but their all $2000. Kona Wo is $1500 but is 1 X 10.


Norco Bigfoot 2, $1299 CAD. NX 11 speed, 15x150 fork, 10x190 QR frame, 80mm rims, comes with tires labeled 4.9 but they're only 4.5, but the same frame/fork will take proper 4.8s like Schwalbe Jumbo Jims or Maxxis Minion FBR/FBF.


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

*CAUTION!*

Costco Northrock fat in Canada

These turned up in late January 2019 at Costco stores in Canada. 
4" tires
Aluminum frame by Giant
1x7 drive
Components are low end but name brand (i.e., Atlus?)
$439 CAD to $449 CAD

*Two versions seen in stores*:

*26" *rims & tires, freewheel, black model, grey model -> Northrock XC00 
*27.5"* rims & tires, (unknown if freewheel or freehub - strongly suspect freewheel)

My guess: 26" is last year's model, 27.5" is this year's model.

Reports the costco web site listed the CX00, including reviews. To paraphrase: _Then a bike mechanic listed limitations, including that it "has some unique measurements that are not industry standards" that could/would make it difficult to upgrade some parts, along with explaining the build/component quality. Following that, the page disappeared._


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Canoe said:


> *CAUTION!*
> 
> Costco Northrock fat in Canada
> 
> ...


Now that was quick. 
Just back from Costco.
The 27.5" that I saw one day, and my friend saw at the same store the next, are all gone (no surprise). Now there's eight of the 26".


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

last of the lurches are $698

Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Lurch X9 SRAM


----------



## law69 (Feb 22, 2019)

Framed has a 1X11 sub 1k. The wolftrax raceface was 849 w/ free shipping.
bought it from "the house" i just checked, they are gone but LTD qualifies too.


----------



## ACalderon (Jan 30, 2019)

How About Felt DD series? DD70 is listed at $1,399, or KHS 4 season 500 $1099. Does anyone have an opinion on these? specially on the Felt. I am leaning towards that one. Thanks!


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

ACalderon said:


> How About Felt DD series? DD70 is listed at $1,399, or KHS 4 season 500 $1099. Does anyone have an opinion on these? specially on the Felt. I am leaning towards that one. Thanks!


I remember in 2016 the Felt, Specialized and a few others had a similar built 36/22, 11-36 20 S Those were great bikes. I bought the Fatboy(Specialized) because i preferred the 90 mm rims but if the frame is a good fit for you it is way better for climbing than any 10 S. Most fatbike collect dust so i recommand buy used and invest in great tires for your use. Fat is all about TIRES. I did 3 winters on mine and will probably do 5 more. It just keeps on rolling, i changed 1 cable and the chain and last winter i was out over 100 x.


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

Greenfin said:


> We all know about Framed, Bikes Direct and Walgoose. Any one else apart of this box of crayons? :thumbsup:


NM - late-night posting while imbibing is never a good idea. I didn't even realize that was the opening post!


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

huh?

What was that low flying jet?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

salinity said:


> Thanks for the not-at-all-helpful-post...
> 
> You do know you're in the sub $1,000 thread, right?...So, no, we're not that batch of professionals (lawyers, doctors, etc etc) talking about Scott, yeti, etc etc...
> 
> ...


I never suggest to over spend.
The question is are you a princess?
Do you need a brand new gift wrapped to feel good?
Just get a 700$ used Fat.


----------



## salinity (Sep 14, 2019)

Yeah, so my reply was a bit dumb (since edited) - apologies there. 

I totally agree with going the used route to get more value - with appropriate cautions. Because fat bikes can be used in some harsher environments than other bikes (think salt from winter riding and sand), corrosion and excessive component wear can be an issue. Here in the Northeast, used Fats under $1000 still seem to mean a BD or Framed bike - though there are others every so often, so patience is key (there is a '14 Pugs in NH for $1000 right now).


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

ACalderon said:


> How About Felt DD series? DD70 is listed at $1,399, or KHS 4 season 500 $1099. Does anyone have an opinion on these? specially on the Felt. I am leaning towards that one. Thanks!


I had the felt for couple seasons. All around great fat bike imo. Gearing out of the box was spot on!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

Since this thread is still alive and I'm approaching the 5 year mark with my Framed bike, I'll chime in with my experience. I bought a Minnesota 1.0. Didn't notice much difference between the 1.0 and 2.0 on quick test rides at The House's parking lot, but on paper the 1.0 looked a lot better to me: more "classic" geometry on the 1.0 as opposed to the slacker angles on the much more popular 2.0. Since then I've heard complaints about lack of liveliness in the 2.0's handling, so I think I made the right call there.

And I made the right decision overall, buying a Framed. I paid $720, plus $100 for the "Fattie Slims" 29er wheelset (which came free with the 2.0, but not the 1.0). Bike was a floor model, and lucky me it came with BB7s instead of the stock BB5s for some reason. I immediately changed the contact points, switched the drivetrain to Shimano (now with a 30x42 low gear instead of the stock 32x34) and put a Vanhelga on the front.

I've now ridden this bike for 5 years and thousands of miles, on and off road, but with most of the mileage commuting year-round on the 29" wheels. Summers, the bike also pulled my kid in our Chariot Sidecarrier. The little one loves showing up at school being pulled by a fatbike. Sometimes it's had a cargo rack on it for groceries, and next year it will be towing a Burley Piccolo trailercycle. It's had everything from 1.5" to 4.8" tires under it. This is the do-it-all bike that the Karate Monkey (which I have also owned) claims to be, but with more tire clearance.

And I have not been easy on it. Most particularly it's seen hundreds of miles on slushy, salty Twin Cities streets and paths. If there's a heavy buildup of slush on it I might knock off the excess when I put it away, but that's it. It lives in an unheated garage and gets a bath once every year, in the spring. Yet with all this abuse almost nothing has gone wrong. The pad adjustment knobs on the BB7s have seized from rust. And although the spokes on the 29" wheels are starting to show some surface rust they still seem strong and true. Besides the fork and frame, the wheelset, headset, crank/BB and seatpost are original and going strong.

As I've posted on the Plus forum, I haven't been thrilled with the 4" format the last couple of years, and have recently (re)discovered 3" as maybe the optimal width for my mix of riding, year-round - at least now that I finally figured out that 29+ tires fit fine. But if I had to replace it tomorrow, I'd get another. It's cheaper than dedicated 29+ bikes and way more versatile. Framed FTW!


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Good review I am currently looking at a second hand 2019 framed ... seems like decent value for the money 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## medic75 (Jan 13, 2020)

Since this thread is including the used market, I recently picked up this Diamondback El Oso on ebay for $700 + shipping & tax for a total of $901. I'm not sure of the history, but I am guessing it was a demo or display model with some cosmetic imperfections, a small dent in the downtube, and a bent derailleur hanger (which the seller reimbursed me for). The bike shows no signs of anyone ever riding it.

With that said, after replacing the crappy Juggernaut Sport tires and ordering a Mulefut wheelset, I am currently well over the $1,000 price point. So, yes, decent fat bikes can be had for under $1,000 but always look at the specs and consider how much you will be investing to get it the way you want it to be.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

medic75 said:


> Since this thread is including the used market, I recently picked up this Diamondback El Oso on ebay for $700 + shipping & tax for a total of $901. I'm not sure of the history, but I am guessing it was a demo or display model with some cosmetic imperfections, a small dent in the downtube, and a bent derailleur hanger (which the seller reimbursed me for). The bike shows no signs of anyone ever riding it.
> 
> With that said, after replacing the crappy Juggernaut Sport tires and ordering a Mulefut wheelset, I am currently well over the $1,000 price point. So, yes, decent fat bikes can be had for under $1,000 but always look at the specs and consider how much you will be investing to get it the way you want it to be.


Spot on! Fat is about TIRES *****


----------



## trekker pete (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't know if this thread is for new only < 1000, but I just picked up an extremely lightly used Felt DD70. The original owner upgraded tires to maxxis minions and added a Bluto. He also added a twist grip X0 shifter for the 1x11 SRAM drivetrain. I have just a few rides on it and absolutely love it. Those 4.8 tires roll over small rocks/roots like they aren't there. I paid a grand even and think I did very well.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jun 16, 2020)

I bought a Econtric Fat eBike for my girlfriend... I wouldn't do that again. She got into sand and the motor just bogged... Low Watt rear hub motor just doesn't do it...


----------



## Beniled (Aug 5, 2020)

I ordered this Mongoose Dolomite from eBay...








Curious, is there a difference between this model and the red wheeled model? Is it just a different paint job?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/184389926782


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Beniled said:


> I ordered this Mongoose Dolomite from eBay...
> Curious, is there a difference between this model and the red wheeled model? Is it just a different paint job?


You're buying from ebay. There's no telling when the production run was for the bike you'll receive, what Chinese factory it came from, or what parts they were using. Once you have the bike in hand, you can check for differences. In the past, differences have included: the spread of the chain-stays as they near their front, bottom bracket width, tires, etc..
Dolomite thread https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/dolo-semi-wild-mongoose-dolomite-902410.html


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I bought a 2019 Rocky Mountain Blizzard for exactly $1000. I'd highly recommend spending a little extra to get a good 1x bike with a granny gear, and a good warranty. 

It will also have an alloy frame, which will greatly reduce weight.


----------



## Alan Bikes (Sep 25, 2020)

Can you tell me is it worth to buy. Did you use it? Please give me reviews on it


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Alan Bikes said:


> Can you tell me is it worth to buy. Did you use it? Please give me reviews on it


The Rocky Mountain Blizzard?


----------



## Canoe (May 10, 2011)

Costco's Northrock XCF replaces the Northrock XC00.

In Costco in Canada, from $399 CAD for the XC00 to $499 CAD for the XCF.

https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/costco-has-finally-updated-northrock-fat-bike-1154793.html
https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/c...-northrock-fat-bike-1154793.html#post15034113


----------



## Islandfatboy (Oct 29, 2020)

Canoe said:


> Costco's Northrock XCF replaces the Northrock XC00.
> 
> In Costco in Canada, from $399 CAD for the XC00 to $499 CAD for the XCF.
> 
> ...


If you live where I do you can get one for about $450-600 or if you don't mind the parts shortage buy one for a bout $200 and upgrade piecemeal from online retailors. My current one I got for that price, just don't take your ride to any of these fly by night shops, they'll wreck your bike by over tightening things on it like what was done to mine. Lets just say I learned real quick on having patience to work on my own bike.


----------



## shrek janitor (Apr 1, 2018)

I got a old puglsey frame on sale. then surly 36 hole rims, 14 gauge spokes with phil wood tandem type hubs, fsa dh cranks. mid range sram disc brakes and dreailer.. bit great for 10yrs


----------



## Mikebmeehan (Oct 23, 2020)

To find the suitable fat bikes under $1000, you can go for NAKTO Fat Tire Electric Bicycle. If you do not like electric bicycles, I prefer to go for Framed Minnesota Fat Bike.


----------



## J*D* (Dec 18, 2020)

NM. I’m just going to hold out for something decent like a Trek or Rocky Mountain.


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

For any folks in Colorado or near it... Cycles of Life in Leadville has a fleet of Rocky Mountain Blizzards that they will be selling at the end of the rental season, which is the end of March. The will sell the Blizzard 10s for $800. They also have some Blizzard 30s that will go for $1300-1500 or so.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

I finally called COL in Lead yesterday - apparently they have a list of prospect buyers and 3-5 deep for everyone. Oh well.


----------



## J*D* (Dec 18, 2020)

For those interested, these are back in stock at Walmart:



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mongoose-Dolomite-ALX-fat-tire-mountain-bike-16-speeds-large-frame-grey/842674902?comm-msg-vehicle=EMAIL&comm-msg-id=d52a4ac3-f86a-40a0-802d-6470e835af66


----------



## FleetwoodPC (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi, just moved to San Diego and need a bike ... cause I'm not getting a car and I want more exercise as I'm 5-8", 350.
I'll only be on streets for now ... to the golf course, the store, etc. 
Haven't been on a bike since age 15.
Will need help to put it together.
I'm sure I'll need a big gel seat.

$1000 budget is ok.

So far I've seen the:

Mongoose Dolomite Mens Fat Tire Mountain Bike
Rocky Mountain Blizzard

Anything else I should look at? ... or just go ahead and buy?

Thank you,

Randy


----------



## J*D* (Dec 18, 2020)

FleetwoodPC said:


> Hi, just moved to San Diego and need a bike ... cause I'm not getting a car and I want more exercise as I'm 5-8", 350.
> I'll only be on streets for now ... to the golf course, the store, etc.
> Haven't been on a bike since age 15.
> Will need help to put it together.
> ...


I was looking for a Blizzard at one point and couldn't find one, perhaps you'll have better luck. I suppose at 5'8" you'll be fine wt a Medium, but of course try it on for size. Good luck.


----------



## FleetwoodPC (Apr 1, 2021)

How ... does one try it on for size ... is Blizzard bikes in San Diego?


----------



## J*D* (Dec 18, 2020)

FleetwoodPC said:


> How ... does one try it on for size ... is Blizzard bikes in San Diego?


You'll have to contact local RM dealers/bike shops, and ask about availability. How tall are you? I'm 6'1" so I needed a Large.


----------



## deckard2 (Aug 26, 2013)

Raleigh Rogue 4.0 is at Canadian Tire
Anybody out there buy / try one?
Looking for a review

thanks in advance


----------



## rattmobbins (Sep 14, 2006)

Got an (almost) local lead on a Scott Big Jon for a grand. appears to be in pretty good shape. Guy says it’s got less than 400 miles on it.

Thoughts?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

rattmobbins said:


> Got an (almost) local lead on a Scott Big Jon for a grand. appears to be in pretty good shape. Guy says it's got less than 400 miles on it.
> 
> Thoughts?


What year? What transmission?


----------



## rattmobbins (Sep 14, 2006)

33red said:


> What year? What transmission?


2017. Raceface crank and an SLX rear derailer. 1x setup of some sort. It's also got a set of Surly Big Fat Larry tires on it, which are fairly pricey.

And he just dropped his price down to $950. Thinking I might snag it.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

rattmobbins said:


> 2017. Raceface crank and an SLX rear derailer. 1x setup of some sort. It's also got a set of Surly Big Fat Larry tires on it, which are fairly pricey.
> 
> And he just dropped his price down to $950. Thinking I might snag it.


If the frame is a good fit it sounds good.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Grabbed a XCF (Northrock) at my local Costco for $600 CDN ($465 USD).
Not the greatest option but it gets me in the game and out of the house for the Winter months...


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Took it out for a spin around the block. Wow, the wheels want to turn themselves (when leaning.....first fat bike)
Held traction over snow/ice. Impressed for such cheap tires..
Will most likely swap the Brakes for my older XT 4-pots on anther bike.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

deckard2 said:


> Raleigh Rogue 4.0 is at Canadian Tire
> Anybody out there buy / try one?
> Looking for a review
> 
> thanks in advance











Canadian Tire's best option winter 2021/2022


For those in the "medium / 18 inch" of acceptable frame size, who cannot find an LBS sort of fat bike, nor any of the Northrocks from Costco, consider the Raleigh Rogue at CdnTire whilst some of them still have it in stock (the two closest to Ottawa currently are in Deep River and Kingston with...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## nakkers69 (Apr 22, 2017)

I like the frame and fork geometry of the Northrock bikes of Costco. (I’m 5’8” with 30” inseam) But, I did spend some bucks on updates like the crank, pedals, tires, and gave myself a little more knee room with a longer stem from an older mtb sitting in the shed. Also got some cheapo CST studded tires to deal with the ice patches we often get in SW Ontario. 

Cable brakes are fine in the winter. They lack feel and bite during faster riding in the summer months. So, I end up grabbing a ride that is a little more suitable in the summer instead of making more changes to the Northrock. 










Current pic is sans CST studded. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

OldMike said:


> View attachment 1962209
> 
> Took it out for a spin around the block. Wow, the wheels want to turn themselves (when leaning.....first fat bike)
> Held traction over snow/ice. Impressed for such cheap tires..
> Will most likely swap the Brakes for my older XT 4-pots on anther bike.


Got out on some "Real" trails today. I "can" ride it as is, but Studded tires will definitely make this a pure 4-season Ride


----------



## jpz0883 (Oct 23, 2021)

01/17/2022 Dolomite $280 at target.com
30% off, regular price $400
blue frame, red rims


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

jpz0883 said:


> 01/17/2022 Dolomite $280 at target.com
> 30% off, regular price $400
> blue frame, red rims



BSO.


----------



## jpz0883 (Oct 23, 2021)

mikesee said:


> BSO.


So?

What is the cheapest fat bike that is minimally acceptable to you?
How much does it cost?


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

Framed Minnesota fat bike for just $1000 shipped. Really like it. Just be prepared to throw it on a bike stand to do a full setup. They just threw the derailleur and brakes on. Nice tires.


----------



## jpz0883 (Oct 23, 2021)

01/20/2022 $280, Dolomite 7-speed on sale at Amazon
Dark blue frame with red rims 
Amazon meets the Target price
Free-market competition!


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sounds like a nice BSO. Can't believe people buy that garbage.


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

Risking getting flamed here but thoughts on a Mongoose Dolomite ALX?

For whatever reason, I've always wanted a fat tire bike, though I live in southern California. I remember seeing some well spec'd fat bikes from bikesdirect and framed back in the day for ~$600-$800, but it now seems that the price is $1k these days.

I've seen this Mongoose drop down to just under $500 at times and the weight doesn't seem bad at under $500. Seems like a decent rig to upgrade over time. The only bummer is that it's not thru axle, but are any at the $1k price point?

Lastly, I'm fortunate my work gives me a stipend of $375 per quarter that I could apply to this bike...


----------



## whipnet (Dec 30, 2021)

Mongoose takes a beating and maybe deservedly so. I can only speak for myself, but I rode (on MTB trails) a Mongoose Malus last year for 2200 miles without a single problem and very low maintenance. 

I now have a Farley and it's obviously a superior bike in every way, but I cannot speak badly of the Malus. A friend who had never ridden a fat bike road it Sunday on the trails and loved it.

Again, this is just my personal experience. Those reviews above are brutal. HAHA.

*


----------



## Lovespicyfood (Aug 4, 2012)

whipnet said:


> Mongoose takes a beating and maybe deservedly so. I can only speak for myself, but I rode (on MTB trails) a Mongoose Malus last year for 2200 miles without a single problem and very low maintenance.
> 
> I now have a Farley and it's obviously a superior bike in every way, but I cannot speak badly of the Malus. A friend who had never ridden a fat bike road it Sunday on the trails and loved it.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your input! IMO, if the frame is decent, you can always change out the low tier components over time. Of course, there's a point of diminishing returns and it's always more expensive to do this then buy it pretty much the way you want it. I'm just unsure if I would really like and keep a fat bike so hence my trepidation for spending more $.

My immediate thoughts were hydraulic disc brakes, maybe a Microshift Advent X 1by setup and a dropper if I were to like it and keep it...


----------



## jpz0883 (Oct 23, 2021)

prj71 said:


> Sounds like a nice BSO. Can't believe people buy that garbage.


In a race:

Put me or you on the absolute best MTB available
Put a top tier rider on a steel-frame Dolomite
Who wins?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

jpz0883 said:


> So?
> 
> What is the cheapest fat bike that is minimally acceptable to you?
> How much does it cost?


The original dolomite and its close cousins (I think the newer ones have drilled rims but otherwise nothing has changed in 8 years really) is probably the number one selling fat bike model in the western world. Hell the thread on the bike on here has over 3000 posts in it. In my experience, people who refer to them as Bicycle shaped objects have never known what poverty is, used a food bank, been homeless, etc... and generally are stuck up snobs.









The Dolo in the (semi) wild - Mongoose Dolomite


The Dolo in the (semi) wild - Mongoose Dolomite (Hitch, etc.) Got it. Assembled. First ride. (sorry the stem is 180 out, I have back problems) ******************************************************************* ~edit: starting an index, to help people find key info in this long, and...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Lovespicyfood said:


> Risking getting flamed here but thoughts on a Mongoose Dolomite ALX?
> 
> For whatever reason, I've always wanted a fat tire bike, though I live in southern California. I remember seeing some well spec'd fat bikes from bikesdirect and framed back in the day for ~$600-$800, but it now seems that the price is $1k these days.
> 
> ...


I wrote a review of the dolomite ALX... other than sharing the dolomite name its a completely different model, sharing more in common with the Argus Trail.









Mongoose fat bike fans


I've been riding a mongoose juneau for a month now and regret my purchase. the disc brakes and the derailleur and the rear hub are so garbage its depressing me. can't ride this thing up steep hills. Even just to upgrade some of parts cost more then its worth. I would of been better off...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

DeeEight said:


> I wrote a review of the dolomite ALX... other than sharing the dolomite name its a completely different model, sharing more in common with the Argus Trail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great review and comparison, angry updates thoughts on the ALX?


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

DeeEight said:


> I wrote a review of the dolomite ALX... other than sharing the dolomite name its a completely different model, sharing more in common with the Argus Trail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great review and comparison, angry updates thoughts on the ALX?


----------



## striker64 (Aug 16, 2016)

Mongoose Argus Trail Adult Fat Tire MB 26-In


Mongoose Argus Trail Adult Fat Tire MB 26-In




sport.woot.com




On sale today only on Woot


----------



## OttaCee (Jul 24, 2013)

If you have $800 to spend, The House is selling Framed Minnesota for $899 then 11% cashback from Activity Junky 





Framed Minnesota Fat Bike


<p>The fat bike that started it all, the Minnesota, got a facelift. We ditched the SRAM X5 1x9 drivetrain and upgraded to a Shimano Deore M6000 wide range 1x10 drivetrain. The precision of Shimano index shifting combined with a wide range 11-42 cassette and 28 tooth front chainring gives you all...




www.the-house.com





But I know this is the "Under $1K" thread but for $1200, can get the Framed Minnesota LTD and get you hydraulic brakes, tubeless ready wheels, 27.5x4 Cake Eaters, thru axles and tapered headtube.


----------



## jpz0883 (Oct 23, 2021)

striker64 said:


> Mongoose Argus Trail Adult Fat Tire MB 26-In
> 
> 
> Mongoose Argus Trail Adult Fat Tire MB 26-In
> ...


NOTE: The sale price at WOOT is for a size SMALL. 

The Argus Trail and the Dolomite ALX use the same frame. The size SMALL frame is listed as being 17". 

I confirmed with an owner of a size SMALL ALX that the seat tube measurement is actually just over 15". 

The Mongoose website lists the Argus Trail in size SMALL as be suitable for riders 5'3"-5'6".


----------



## striker64 (Aug 16, 2016)

jpz0883 said:


> NOTE: The sale price at WOOT is for a size SMALL.
> 
> The Argus Trail and the Dolomite ALX use the same frame. The size SMALL frame is listed as being 17".
> 
> ...


Good to know, when I purchased my Dolomite I didn't know about sizes because I wasn't a bike rider. All in all I have over 10,00 miles on mine and I'm 6'.


----------



## jpz0883 (Oct 23, 2021)

striker64 said:


> Good to know, when I purchased my Dolomite I didn't know about sizes because I wasn't a bike rider. All in all I have over 10,00 miles on mine and I'm 6'.





striker64 said:


> Good to know, when I purchased my Dolomite I didn't know about sizes because I wasn't a bike rider. All in all I have over 10,00 miles on mine and I'm 6'.


striker64,

AFAIK, all of the Mongoose steel-frame fat bikes are one size only. Very few steel-framed bikes from any manufacturer are offered with sized frames.

The seat tube on my Malus measures 17" (top of the tube to the center of the spindle). That would be a "Medium" in most bikes that come in sizes. Most of the steel-frame one-size fat bikes have 17-18" seat tubes.

Ride safe,
jpz0883


----------



## Matagonka (2 mo ago)

striker64 said:


> Mongoose Argus Trail Adult Fat Tire MB 26-In
> 
> 
> Mongoose Argus Trail Adult Fat Tire MB 26-In
> ...


Thanks! Just ordered it!


----------



## Matagonka (2 mo ago)

My brother in law just ordered one too.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

OttaCee said:


> If you have $800 to spend, The House is selling Framed Minnesota for $899 then 11% cashback from Activity Junky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You couldn't pay me to ride that $900 framed. My buddy and i bought two of them last year, i opened the box and saw the horrible tires they put on the bike and immediately closed the box. he brought his over and we put it together. It is not really good at anything. he has also had nothing but problems - 3 flats, 2 busted chains and one bent his cassette. So glad i sent mine back and spent the extra $ for a Trek Farley 5 - @ $2000 the trek is way more than 2x as good as the framed if for nothing else the tire quality and the abillity to run studs on the factory tires.


----------



## OttaCee (Jul 24, 2013)

Bassmantweed said:


> You couldn't pay me to ride that $900 framed. My buddy and i bought two of them last year, i opened the box and saw the horrible tires they put on the bike and immediately closed the box. he brought his over and we put it together. It is not really good at anything. he has also had nothing but problems - 3 flats, 2 busted chains and one bent his cassette. So glad i sent mine back and spent the extra $ for a Trek Farley 5 - @ $2000 the trek is way more than 2x as good as the framed if for nothing else the tire quality and the abillity to run studs on the factory tires.


Bought a bike and didnt look at the build spec? Flats, broken chain, bent cassette is all rider error. Framed to fail from the start. 
Agree Trek 5 is the way to go but not everyone has $2K. 

And to keep on topic for Under $1K fat bikes, guess what? Framed Minnesota discounted to $700 plus another 11% cashback with Active Junky. 





Framed Minnesota Fat Bike


<p>The fat bike that started it all, the Minnesota, got a facelift. We ditched the SRAM X5 1x9 drivetrain and upgraded to a Shimano Deore M6000 wide range 1x10 drivetrain. The precision of Shimano index shifting combined with a wide range 11-42 cassette and 28 tooth front chainring gives you all...




www.the-house.com


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

OttaCee said:


> And to keep on topic for Under $1K fat bikes, guess what? Framed Minnesota discounted to $700 plus another 11% cashback with Active Junky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still over priced crap.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Matagonka said:


> My brother in law just ordered one too.


what are your thoughts on the bike?


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

The Minnesota fat is just fine for me. Only thing I didn't like was too much toe overlap. But now my brain is programmed to avoid that. Its a nice bike. Good components all around. Supposed to get a ton of snow here this weekend. Can't wait. Local trails are groomed. Love it.


----------

